# Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO +



## selfbuilt

*Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO +*

*Warning: even more pic heavy than usual! :sweat:*
_
UPDATE March 29, 2012: There was a glitch/hack of the CPF system on March 12, 2012 causing a number of posts to have an earlier date stamp than the main review. The review has now been moved back up to the top of the thread, but the date stamp is now off. The review was originally posted on November 15, 2011.

*UPDATE April 19, 2012: *To clarify, all three of my review samples were received in October-November of 2011. The first version (batch code V1.10) experienced flickering issues on Turbo. The second (batch code V1.11) experienced an emitter failure. The third was also batch code V1.11, but apparently with improved emitter soldering. Subsequent to the completion of this review, I understood Nitecore was going to adjust to lower return set point for the thermal sensor, to try and reduce the variability in the hysterisis function noted in my review samples (i.e., the oscillations between Hi and Turbo). I presume this change was made to later V1.11 lights, but have no specific knowledge. Recently, a V1.12 has appeared on the market, which seems to have a circuit change causing the red LED ring around the on-switch to light up continuously when the light is on. But there may have been other circuit changes introduced over time, including throughout the V1.11 batch run._







The "Tiny Monster" TM11 is an aptly-named 3xXM-L, high-output light from Nitecore. Does it live up to its 2000 lumen specs? Scroll on, gentle reader … 

_*Reviewer's note:* Nitecore has actually sent me a number of iterations of the TM11 to test, as the first batches had a number of issues (mainly circuit-related). I will report on the difference between the samples as we go along._

*Manufacturer's Specifications:*

 LED: Three CREE XM-L LEDs
Four Ouput Levels:
Turbo: 2000 Lumens for 1h15m
High: 1100 Lumens for 3h
Medium: 550 Lumens for 7h30m
Low: 200 Lumens for 18h
Integrated Thermal protection circuit prevents overheating
Uses either 4 x 18650s or 8 x CR123 Batteries
Can run off of 1 x 18650 or 2 x CR123A in emergency situations
Exceptionally long runtimes using 4×18650 Li-ion Batteries
Patented Single Button two-stage switch offers versatile functionality
Patented Integrated power indicator displays remaining battery power
Power indicator secondary function displays battery voltage (Accurate to 0.1V)
Coated mineral glass lens resists scratches
Aluminum reflector ensures a smooth and powerful beam
Stainless steel retaining ring protects the core components from damage
Constructed from aircraft grade aluminum alloy
HA III Military grade hard anodized
IPX-8 Waterproof to 2m
Impact Resistant to 1.5m
Dimensions
Length: 135mm
Head Diameter: 60 mm
Tube Diameter: 50mm
Weight: 336g (without battery)
Accessories: Quality holster, Lanyard, Spare O-ring 
MSRP: ~$260






Packaging is a cardboard box with built-in packaging foam. Inside is the light, belt holster, extra o-ring, simple wrist lanyard, and manual. The wrist lanyard seems to need some user assembly, but I'm not sure how you open the plastic base to insert/thread the attachment wire. (UPDATE: you don't - it is just a guide wire to thread the thicker lanyard through - scroll down to the first few responses for user pics).









From left to right: Redilast Protected 18650; Nitcore TM11; 4Sevens X10 Maelstrom, S18 Maelstrom, Olight SR92. 

All dimensions are given with no batteries installed:

*Nitecore TM11*: Weight: 342.6g (476g with 8xCR123A), Length 135.3mm, Width (bezel): 59.5mm 
*4Sevens S18*: Weight: 700g (800g with 6xCR123A), Length: 233mm, Width (bezel) 63.0mm, (tailcap) 25.6mm
*4Sevens X10*: Weight: 156.9g (245.7g with 1x26650), Length: 135.5mm, Width (bezel): 46.0mm
*Olight SR90*: Weight: 1.6 kg (with battery pack), Length: 335mm, Width (bezel): 97mm 
*Olight SR92*: Weight: 1.15 kg (with battery pack), Length: 271mm, Width (bezel): 98mm 

Here is a potentially better scale reference: 






The TM11 is definitely the most compact 3xXM-L light I've tested to date. oo:


















Anodizing is a flat black, and seems in excellent shape on all my samples. There is some knurling on the head and body, of reasonable aggressiveness. Overall grip is certainly decent.

Labels are rather extensive – in additional to the usual maker and model information, you also have a 5-point series of warnings about the light (in a very tiny, but legible, font). 

Light has a stainless steel bezel ring, slightly scalloped. The light can tailstand. 

The TM11 uses a two-stage (two-pressure) electronic switch, located near the head. There is also a clear ring around the switch that hides a red LED light – the ring glows to indicate battery status, voltage, and standby modes. Scroll down for an explanation of the interface. 

Battery handle is quite compact, and easily houses 4x18650 or 8xCR123A. The battery compartments are molded right into the aluminum, with a common negative terminal contact plate. You don't need to fill all the wells for the light to work, but should expect lower runtime (and Turbo mode is not recommended on anything but the full complement of cells). Again, scroll down for more info.

Screw threads are anodized for lock-out. :thumbsup:

Note the later shipping samples have a slightly different looking contact plate in the head, with a bit of a shiny silver material exposed near the negative contact ring (i.e. the blue background doesn't fully cover the board).

_*UPDATE January 19, 2012:* There has been a lot of confusion about which types of 18650s will fit and work in this light. I have expanded my comments in the Potential Issues section of the review, but basically it is somewhat hit-or-miss with individual samples and the newer high-capacity 3100mAh cells (due to the greater length of these cells). For example, my 4GREER 3100mAh cells (based on the Panasonic NCR18650 and 69.0mm in height) worked in one TM11 sample and not another. As a result of the tolerances of individual batches, you may have difficulty getting the light to work with anything outside the 67-69mm height range. Also, true flat-top cells (where the platic wrapping is higher than the contact button, as on many of the higher capacity AW cells) will definitely not work in the light._

*User Interface*

The TM11 uses an innovative two-stage electronic switch in the head. For Max output, press firmly and hold for momentary, or press firmly and release quickly for locked-on Max. 

For the Lo/Med/Hi modes, only half-press the switch (again, hold for momentary, release quickly for locked-on). Light will come on in the memorized lower output mode. To switch modes when locked-on, simply half-press and quickly release the switch again. The light will advance to the next output, in repeating sequence of Lo – Med – Hi.

The light has memory, and will retain the last lower output used.

Timings and pressure needed take a little getting used, but eventually you should be able to navigate through the modes reliably. Note that when in momentary Lo/Med/Hi, you can press further for momentary Max.

The light will read-out the voltage of the cells when you first connect the head, by a series of red flashes around the on-off switch. The voltage reading seems a bit high on all the TM11 samples I was set (i.e. 18650s that read 4.2V on my DMM typically read out as 4.4V on the TM11s).

After the initial voltage read-out, the light will then flash once every three seconds (when off), to let you know you are in standby mode. When on, the indicator will also flash red as the batteries begin to drain, at increasing frequency. Note the indicator only comes on as the batteries are nearing exhaustion (and the light is about to fall out of regulation).

A "hidden" strobe mode can be accessed by two rapid full presses of the switch from On. Turn off or double-click again to return to constant output modes.

For a more detailed examination of the build and user interface, please see my video overview: :wave:



Video was recorded in 720p, but YouTube defaults to 360p. Once the video is running, you can click on the 360p icon in the lower right-hand corner, and select the higher 480p to 720p options, or even run full-screen. 

*PWM/Strobe*

There is no sign of PWM at any output level – I believe the light is actually current-controlled as claimed.  

I did however detect some high frequency noise on the Lo/Med/Hi levels, on all three samples I was sent. It does not seem to be PWM, as there is no evidence of a varying pulse width or duty cycle across output levels.






Note that this 3.9 kHz noise is not visible to the naked eye – the beam appears perfectly still, with no signs of flicker. There was no sign of this noise on Turbo.

Strobe is a true oscillating strobe, that continually changes its frequency. Here is an overview taken at at long time series (8 secs):






The overall "average" frequency is somewhere around 9-10 Hz. But this is misleading, as the strobe actually varies considerably from pulse to pulse, as shown over the shorter time series below:














In my testing, the time between pulses varied anywhere from ~60 msecs to ~250 msecs (i.e. from ~17 Hz to ~4 Hz).

I am starting to see this pattern on a number JetBeam and Nitecore lights. It is indeed very disorienting.:green:

*Standby drain and Lock-out*

Due to the electronic switch design, the TM11 is always drawing a small current when the light is fully connected. I measured this current as 450uA (although it would periodically spike every couple of seconds to just under 2mA for a fraction of a second). 

Going with an "average" current of 0.5mA, and assuming four times 2600mAh capacity batteries, that would give you 2 years and 4.5 months before four fully charged batteries would be completely drained (given the parallel cell arrangement). Not bad, but I still always recommend you store lights physically locked out by loosening the head.

Note the light also has a "lock-out" mode, similar to the Olight SR-series (although the timings are different). With the light on, press the switch all the way down (as if you were turning off), but press and hold for over 1 sec. To re-activate the light, you need to press the switch three times quickly (within 1 sec). Nitecore claims the standby current is lower in this "locked-out" mode, but I can't directly measure it to confirm.

*Beamshots:*










The TM11 uses three Cool White XM-L emitters, each well-centered in their own reflector well (although the wells do overlap slightly). Reflector is quite shallow overall, so I would expect more of a floody beam.

And now, what you have all been waiting for.  All lights are on their respective max battery sources (4xAW protected 18650 for the TM11), about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). Automatic white balance on the camera, to minimize tint differences. 





























































Overall output is clearly remarkably bright on the TM11 - talk about a wall of light! oo: There are some minor artefacts in the TM11 hotspot and beam at this ridiculously close range, but these are not issues in real life. Spillbeam width is remarkably wide, thanks to the shallow reflector. 

To better illustrate the spillbeam, here is my famed "integrating carpet": :laughing:






As you can see, there is a virtually a 180-degree arc of light coming out the TM11, although most of the light comes out in a ~120-degree arc.

And now for the outdoor shots.  These beamshots were done in the style of my earlier 100-yard round-up review. Please see that thread for a discussion of the topography (i.e. the road dips in the distance, to better show you the corona in the mid-ground).

"2000-lumen" Turbo mode:






"1200-lumen" Hi mode: (to compare to some lower output lights)






The outdoor shots don't really do the TM11 justice – it has an incredibly bright spillbeam, just not much as much dedicated throw as typical. :shrug: Check out the spill on the side of the images and in the immediate foreground to get a better feel for just how much light the TM11 puts out. But as you can tell from my earlier carpet shot, the TM11 really puts out a much wider wall-of-light than the camera can capture in ths positioning.

*Testing Method:* 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have recently devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lighbox values to Lumens thread for more info.

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

*Effective November 2010, I have revised my summary tables to match with the current ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.sliderule.ca/FL1.htm for a description of the terms used in these tables.*






The Nitecore TM11 is the brightest LED-based light in my collection at the moment. Output is slightly higher than my Olight SR92. oo: However, as expected, it also has the lowest throw of any of my multiple-XM-L or SST-90-based high output lights.

I would say Nitecore's ANSI FL-1 specs for output and throw are extremely accurate on Turbo – they perfectly match my testing results and estimates.  My Lo/Med/Hi lumen estimates are slightly higher than the reported specs, but relative relationships hold.

*Output/Runtime Comparison:*

_*But first: a comparison and explanation of the various batches of TM11s I have tested.*_

The first shipping batch of TM11s suffered a few circuit issues – most noticeably "flickering" on Turbo. This was actually the rapid dropping down to lower output levels, or turning off completely, for fractions of a second. You can see this "flickering" effect on the initial sample Nitecore sent me (visible between ~100-130 seconds):






But a second issue was the rapid "cycling" between Turbo and Hi once the thermal sensor cut-in (around ~205 secs in the run above). I suspected this was due to an overly low degree of separation between set points of the thermal sensor (i.e. once the light drops down to the lower output level, temperature should also drop slightly, potentially causing a return to the Turbo level if the set point trigger is too close). 

I also suspected this oscillation was exacerbated by the external cooling fan setup that I use. So to test this theory, I tried turning the cooling fan off for a period of time (between ~275 secs and ~480 secs in the run above). As you can see, once the fan is off, the light begins spending more time in the Hi mode (and less in the Turbo mode), and soon stays in the Hi mode for an extended period. Turning the fan back on caused it to again rapidly cycle back and forth between Hi and Turbo. 

Here is a 25 sec blow-up of the period when it was cycling the most rapidly, shortly after turning off the fan:






Again, the above is the most rapid period of cycling, without cooling applied. As you can tell from the earlier trace, this cycling slows down and extinguishes (i.e. stays at the Hi output level) within a couple of minutes – as long as no external cooling is applied.

The "flickering" issue earlier in the run is a much greater concern, and far more noticeable. Nitecore sent me a second sample with a revised circuit to test, as shown below: 






This is exactly what you would want to see - no flickering, and a proper sustained step-down. :thumbsup:

Unfortunately, this sample quickly suffered from an issue that has been observed on some of the early batches of TM11s - failure of one of the emitters (i.e. one became permanently dimmed to "moonlight" levels of output). Nitecore has identified this problem as a soldering issue on some of the initially produced lights. They report having since revised their processes, and no longer expect this to be an issue. 

A third sample was thus sent to me, where both the flickering and emitter burn-out issues were resolved. Unfortunately, like the original sample, this third sample has a relatively low degree of separation between thermal sensor set points – and thus tends to cycle back-and-forth under a cooling fan once the step-down to Hi occurs. :shrug:

Here is a quick run on the final sample - without cooling - to allow me to measure the surface temperature of the head with a thermal probe. I manually turned the light off after 15 mins, to also observe the cool down period.






Note the thermal probe was placed in-between the upper-most set of fins (i.e. roughly half-way between the switch and the bezel ring). Maximum external temperature leveled off around 59 degrees C. Temperature drops off fairly rapidly once the light is turned off.

As you can see, even without cooling, it takes several minutes for the thermal cycling to abate - but the light does eventually stabilize at the lower Hi output level. 

_Long story short, it seems there remains a fair degree of variability form one sample to the next in how wide of a gap there is between the temperature set points needed to trigger the mode level switch._ Thus, on Turbo, you could see a stable step-down to Hi (even under cooling, as in sample #2), or have several minutes of cycling before stabilizing at the Hi output level (even without cooling, as in sample #3).

Since sample #3 is the final, fully-functioning sample that I received, all comparison runtimes below are based on this model. However, as I do all my extended runtimes under cooling, expect to see continued oscillations on the Turbo runtimes.
















Note that runtimes on Turbo would likely have been slightly longer, if this sample hadn't repeatedly cycled back-and-forth from Turbo to Hi. Your experience may thus be slightly different, depending on the temperature set point range of your individual sample (again, see explanation above). 

When taking into account the lower capacity 18650 cells used here, Nitcore's ANSI FL-1 runtime values see very believable. If anything, they seem to be slightly under-estimating the runtime and/or output (especially on Lo). :thumbsup:

*Potential Issues*

The circuit on the initial production run had issues with "flickering" (i.e. shutting off briefly) on Turbo output. Currently shipping versions have a revised circuit that fixes this issue. 

Some of the initial production runs may have had emitter soldering issues, leading to rapid emitter failure. Nitecore believes they have resolved this issue going forward.

The temperature set point range used to trigger a mode switch can vary, and may cause the light to jump back and forth between Hi and Turbo – exacerbated in my runtimes by the external cooling fan I use. Should be less of an issue in practice, but you may still experience this effect on some lights, at least initially.

Light gets hot quickly (e.g. without cooling, my final sample reached 50 degrees C surface temp in 4.5 mins). I recommend you do not tailstand the light on Turbo or Hi for extended periods (or take great caution before picking it up again if you do!). Best to constantly hand-hold the light when in use, or limit yourself to the Lo/Med when using as a candle.

Unprotected 18650 cells - and extremely long (high-capacity) protected 18650 cells - may not activate in the light. For example, my unprotected AW IMR-18600 cells (65.1mm height) would not activate in the light, even with a magnet spacer to raise the height to 66.0mm. Most my raised-top protected cells, from my AW protected 2200mAh (67.4mm height) to my Redilast 2900mAh cells (68.9mm height), worked fine. However, my unusually long button-top 4GREER 2400mAh cells (69.2mm height) were too tall and would not let the head screw down all the way. My 4GREER 3100mAh cells (69.0mm) worked in one TM11 sample, but not another. Basically, 67-69mm seems to be the height tolerance range for the light, and should safely cover most primaries and button protected 18650s out there. True flat-top cells (where the positive contact plate is recessed below the level of the wrapping) will definitely not work in this light.

The two-stage pressure switch takes a little getting used to (i.e. there is light touch difference between half-press and full-press).

Due to the electronic switch, the light has a stand-by current when fully connected. But this current is fairly low, and there are options for an electronic as well as physical lock-out.

Grip elements are reasonable, but people with smaller hands may find the light awkward to hold for extended periods.

*Preliminary Observations*

Despite some initial circuit and soldering issues, the currently shipping TM11 lights live up to their "tiny monster" name - this is undoubtedly the highest level of output I've seen in a light this size to date. :sweat: 

I am happy to report that the manufacturer specifications for output, throw and runtime all seem very accurate in my testing. Overall efficiency is excellent, with very impressive runtimes on the Lo/Med/Hi levels especially (given their output levels). :thumbsup: 

Regulation is similarly excellent, and the thermal sensor-driven step-down on Turbo is a sensible precaution in a light this size. Note that the repeated "cycling" pattern between Hi and Turbo shown in my runtimes is partially an artefact of the externally-supplied cooling I use during my testing. In regular hand-held use, the light should either stably maintain the Hi level immediately after stepping down, or do so after a few minutes of cycling.

This inter-sample variability in the thermal set point range for triggering mode switching is the major nagging issue with the light, now that the more serious on/off "flickering" and emitter failures have been addressed. Hopefully Nitecore can standardize this soon.

_UPDATE NOV 22, 2011: I've had some correspondence back and forth with Nitecore's engineers, and they agree that a possible source of the oscillations is an overly narrow temperature range over which the temperature sensor responds. They are going to try lowering the temperature set point at which the light returns to Turbo output, to see if that resolves the issue. _

The build feels solid and robust, and I found handling to be good. However, those with smaller hands may find it a bit awkward to carry for extended periods. I suppose you could practice by walking around holding a can of soup for a while first. :laughing:

I like the interface and the design of the electronic switch, although it does take a bit of practice to get the pressure and timings just right (especially if you want to use momentary modes). I am glad to see they have kept the standby current to an acceptably low level, and have provided a variety of lock-out options. :thumbsup:

The light has considerable battery flexibility by running the four wells in parallel – you can thus run the light in 1x, 2x, 3x, or 4x 18650 configurations (or 2x, 4x, 6x, 8x CR123A). Although I haven't tested it here, I recommend you don't try to run Turbo on anything less than the full 4x/8x complement of cells (or Hi on anything less than 3x/6x). Although in a pinch, I'm sure you could get by with an IMR-18650 or two (if you had ones that were long enough to activate the light – my AW IMR-18650 are too short, even with a magnet spacer). 

I am sure this light will garner a lot of attention, given its tiny size and incredible output. Long-term stability is unknown, but Nitecore seems to be diligent in working through the initial issues identified on the first production runs. I've certainly found it a fun light to play with - looking forward to hearing the experiences of other members here. :wave:

_UPDATE December 12, 2011: It was reported in another thread that the diffuser from the Eagletac M3C4 screws down and fits the TM11 exactly. I just attempted this, and can confirm it works. :thumbsup: _

_UPDATE January 19, 2012: I've expanded my comments on the length compatibility of 18650 cells. Note that many of the new 3100mAh cells may not activate in this light, depending on their exact height and the tolerances of your individual sample. I recommend you make sure your cells are between 67-69mm, to ensure reliable contact._

_*UPDATE April 19, 2012: *To clarify, all three of my review samples were received in October-November of 2011. The first version (batch code V1.10) experienced flickering issues on Turbo. The second (batch code V1.11) experienced an emitter failure. The third was also batch code V1.11, but apparently with improved emitter soldering. Subsequent to the completion of this review, I understood Nitecore was going to adjust to lower return set point for the thermal sensor, to try and reduce the variability in the hysterisis function noted in my review samples (i.e., the oscillations between Hi and Turbo). I presume this change was made to later V1.11 lights, but have no specific knowledge. Recently, a V1.12 has appeared on the market, which seems to have a circuit change causing the red LED ring around the on-switch to light up continuously when the light is on. But there may have been other circuit changes introduced over time, including throughout the V1.11 batch run._

----

TM11 provided by Nitecore for review.


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Superb review as always Selfbuilt.

Thank you for letting me know what faults to look out for when mine arrives next week...


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Norm said:


> Typo :Can run off of 1 x 18660 or 2 x CR123A in emergency situations.
> Great review, Cheers Norm


LOL, and that was something I cut-and-pasted from a dealer's specs.  I'm sure I've got more than a few in my own writing, given how long this review is. :laughing:


----------



## jeowf

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> but I'm not sure how you open the plastic base to insert/thread the attachment wire.



The base doesn't open. The included stiff wire is used to pull the lanyard though (nice touch by nitecore)
I think that 60 deg is maybe a bit too hot for the sensor to cut off personally it's on the very, very edge of burning-skin hot.
But overall a great torch. (save having to check battery voltages every time I load the batteries so that i'm sure i don't screw up the batts)


----------



## brightnorm

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Selfbuilt,

Thanks for yet another outstanding review. I agree that your long beamshots don't do the light justice. I recently tested mine in an area with many trees 50-100+ feet away, and it provided a remarkably bright and broad beam that truly blew away my other lights, including Scorpion II turbo, Eagletac M3C4 XM-L (single XM-L), Catapult V2, etc. With their narrower beams, those lights may give the impression of greater brightness in a smaller area, but the TM11 is in another league entirely. For those people who want more throw it might be interesting if Nitecore offered a "moderate" turbo head option a la Scorpion. It would be closer in size to the RRT3 but have longer runtime from its 4x18650's.

In your outdoor beamshots you label the TM11 on "High". Did you mean Turbo? 

My only gripe about the TM11 is the hair trigger sensitivity of the switch. If a little more pressure was required, you would be less likely to accidently go into Turbo from "Momentary daily mode", and also less likely to accidently go to a different level within momentary daily mode. The voltage meter is a great feature; I wish more lights had it.

Brightnorm


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Great review, selfbuilt. :thumbsup: 

It took me a a little bit of staring at the parts before I realized that the tiny piece of string had an actual purpose. I'm assuming it must be considered completely intuitive, but my intuition didn't immediately kick in to tell me it was a pull string to thread the lanyard.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I'm not sure what other current users of the TM11 think about this, but after doing a bit of fumbling on more than one occasion when trying to locate the switch to turn it off (or switch modes) while using it out in the dark, I actually wish the red switch light would automatically come on when the light is switched on. 

Despite the tactile recesses to the left and right of the switch that I assume are there to help the user locate the switch by feel, I'd like the red switch light to come on while the TM11 is in use to give a visual of where the switch is. 

Locating the switch is not much of a problem when in high or turbo mode, but if used on the lower modes (without other reflective surfaces around to bounce light back toward the light body), the switch goes pretty much invisible. With such a fat light body, it can take a bit of spinning to actually locate the switch by feel alone, especially if you're using only one hand to control the flashlight. 

Does this make sense to any of you who are using the TM11?


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



jeowf said:


> The base doesn't open. The included stiff wire is used to pull the lanyard though (nice touch by nitecore)





varuscelli said:


> It took me a a little bit of staring at the parts before I realized that the tiny piece of string had an actual purpose. I'm assuming it must be considered completely intuitive, but my intuition didn't immediately kick in to tell me it was a pull string to thread the lanyard.


 Of course, that makes sense. Should have clued in by the larger hole opening in the light base, to accommodate the thicker lanyard material. Thanks for the pics guys, I'm sure others will find them helpful. 



jeowf said:


> I think that 60 deg is maybe a bit too hot for the sensor to cut off personally it's on the very, very edge of burning-skin hot.


Yeah, it is not very comfortable, to it mildly (but of course, this is just external - I don't what exactly the sensor detects internally). It would probably do better with hand-holding (i.e. would slow the rate of temperature increase). Still, if bare-handed, I expect most will not be keen to run this light on Hi or Turbo for extended periods of time ... 



brightnorm said:


> In your outdoor beamshots you label the TM11 on "High". Did you mean Turbo?


No, the labels are correct. I meant to showcase how the lower "1200 lumen" level looks against other lights with lower max output. I've added some headers to those pics, to make that clearer.



brightnorm said:


> My only gripe about the TM11 is the hair trigger sensitivity of the switch. If a little more pressure was required, you would be less likely to accidently go into Turbo from "Momentary daily mode", and also less likely to accidently go to a different level within momentary daily mode.


Yes, it is rather sensitive. However, I found it didn't take me long to get the feel just right (and reliably produce the level I want). Of course, that's mainly sitting around my house - in a tense situation, something tells me I'd be getting the Turbo mode no matter what I tried for. 



varuscelli said:


> I'm not sure what other current users of the TM11 think about this, but after doing a bit of fumbling on more than one occasion when trying to locate the switch to turn it off (or switch modes) while using it out in the dark, I actually wish the red switch light would automatically come on when the light is switched on.


An interesting idea, I can see why you would want it. I suspect many would object to a constant red light during operation, but I too am curious to hear what others think.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

As always, an excellent review.
I would pick one of these up... but I aleady did!


----------



## excfenix

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Mad props selfbuilt. Looks like I'm getting one. Sigh. I spent 95 (SC600--just shipped), 45 (batteries), and 50 (Pila charger); now 260 (TM11), and about 50 more for 4 x 18650s if I go with Callie's Kustoms 3100s. After this, NO MORE! edit: '2nd thought, maybe I'll get a real thrower next 

I too would see myself fumbling around for the switch if on low/med in the dark. So I would want that flash/3secs when on as well-- on any mode.

Also, I really hope I don't see any of that damned cycling in real use. You know, Nitecore should re-revise it so as to not do any cycling. If it needs to step down to normal hi, it should just stay there, period.

Wait, would the Kallie's Custom's 3100s fit? Are they too tall that the head wouldn't screw in all the way?


----------



## light36

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

*I have been waiting a long time for this review and you have not disappointed SELFBUILT(10 out of 10 as always) . I received my TM11 about 3 weeks ago and must say i truly enjoy it , if you want a huge tunnel of light this is the one for you. I compared the TM11 to my Olight SR51 , the SR51 still out throws the TM11 but it is no match for for the floody light of the TM11 and in honesty i must say it still has decent throw , just short of the SR51. Heard other people had problems with their TM11's not one with mine .

As always thank you very much for your review Selfbuilt !!!!!!.*


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Thanks for the support everyone. :grouphug: This was definitely a longer review than typical!



excfenix said:


> Wait, would the Kallie's Custom's 3100s fit? Are they too tall that the head wouldn't screw in all the way?


A good question, I'd ask for very exact measurements first. Again, my 68.9mm Redilast 2900mAh were fine, but my 69.2mm 4GREEER were not. :shrug:


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



varuscelli said:


> It took me a a little bit of staring at the parts before I realized that the tiny piece of string had an actual purpose. I'm assuming it must be considered completely intuitive, but my intuition didn't immediately kick in to tell me it was a pull string to thread the lanyard.





selfbuilt said:


> Of course, that makes sense. Should have clued in by the larger hole opening in the light base, to accommodate the thicker lanyard material. Thanks for the pics guys, I'm sure others will find them helpful.



I have to admit that when I saw the parts in the photo I thought I had a broken or unassembled lanyard on my hands. I initially thought the small cord was supposed to be part of the lanyard just like lanyards for many smaller flashlights, so it took a bit of time for my brain to process what I was seeing. 

Fortunately, I had recently watched a video on attaching fishing line guides to fishing poles and a very similar technique is used to finish the thread wrapping process for the guides, and eventually the similarities clicked. 

Perhaps a brief reference to lanyard attachment would have been appropriate to include in the user manual. :thinking:


----------



## SkyPup

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Wow, this is simply a first class review!!! Nice work.

I have been using mine allot for over a month now with no issues at all. I have been leaving it on in medium mode for approximately 4 hours at a time numerous nights out and it has performed excellent with a huge flood beam and a pretty good throw.

I did put a dab of Silicon Seal below the UI button so that I could find it by touch at night when I had the light off and locked down, this makes it easy to find the switch in the dark.

It is truly a "Tiny Monster" and fully lives up to its name!

Nice work, Selfbuilt!


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> Timings and pressure needed take a little getting used, but eventually you should be able to navigate through the modes reliably. *Note that when in momentary Lo/Med/Hi, you can press further for momentary Max.
> *



I don't own any other flashlights that have a similar capability (are there any others that allow this, by the way?), but I think that instant access from momentary Lo/Med/Hi to momentary Turbo is great. No need to release the switch -- just push further to go into momentary Turbo from whichever lower momentary mode you're currently using. Very cool.


----------



## tre

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

That for all the time you spent on this review. nice job. This seems like it will be a really nice light with a great UI if they can get all the bugs worked out.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



varuscelli said:


> I don't own any other flashlights that have a similar capability (are there any others that allow this, by the way?), but I think that instant access from momentary Lo/Med/Hi to momentary Turbo is great. No need to release the switch -- just push further to go into momentary Turbo from whichever lower momentary mode you're currently using. Very cool.


This is actually my preferred two-stage "tactical" interface, pioneered (I believe) by Surefire on the L2-series lights. 

On those lights, lightly press the switch for momentary Lo, press harder for momentary Max. Of course, you also have the option to screw on for locked-on (i.e. either locked off, locked Lo, or locked Max). Gives you the flexibility to set the light to constant on Lo, and then press for momentary max, for example. Quite ingenious. Lumintop has also duplicated this general switch design on their P16X light. FYI, the Surefire UB3T uses a new version of this tailcap, where you set the "Lo" state to any of the possible user-defined output modes (including max or strobe) by turning the control ring in the head. 

Of course, all those lights involve an actual tailcap and physical contact/press. This is the first time I've seen this interface with an electronic switch. One downside here is that you have no option to convert your momentary to locked-on (i.e. need to flash off first). :shrug:


----------



## Zeruel

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> Here is a potentially better scale reference:



That's some serious product placements. Now I feel thirsty and hungry at the same time. 




selfbuilt said:


> Light gets hot quickly (e.g. without cooling, my final sample reached 50 degrees C surface temp in 4.5 mins). I recommend you do not tailstand the light on Turbo or Hi for extended periods (or take great caution before picking it up again if you do!). Best to constantly hand-hold the light when in use, or limit yourself to the Lo/Med when using as a candle.



Did you find out the maximum temperature this monster emits past the 4.5min mark?

Another fantastic review. :thumbsup:


----------



## GulfCoastToad

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Thanks for a great review. Your photos sure are grainy for ISO 80. Guess cameras have come a long way since 2007.


----------



## daberti

Well done Selfbuilt. Thanks


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



GulfCoastToad said:


> Thanks for a great review. Your photos sure are grainy for ISO 80. Guess cameras have come a long way since 2007.



C'mon, leave the metadata alone and just sit back and enjoy the show... :nana:


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Zeruel said:


> That's some serious product placements. Now I feel thirsty and hungry at the same time.


Full disclosure: no food/beverage products were supplied by any manufacturer for this review (sadly :laughing.



> Did you find out the maximum temperature this monster emits past the 4.5min mark?


The detailed graph of the third TM11 sample shows a temperature curve without cooling. It seemed to level out at 59 degree C (surface temp, mid-point of the head). 



GulfCoastToad said:


> Thanks for a great review. Your photos sure are grainy for ISO 80. Guess cameras have come a long way since 2007.


Image noise seems to be an issue with the sensor in this specific camera model - which is why I've set it to ISO 80, to try and help compensate somewhat (I won't spoil the surprise for those who haven't checked out the metadata yet ). But note the shots are all done in ambient room lighting (i.e. on the corner of my desk, near a large window). Given the volume of lights I process, I don't have time for a more professional lightbox setup.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



varuscelli said:


> I'm not sure what other current users of the TM11 think about this, but after doing a bit of fumbling on more than one occasion when trying to locate the switch to turn it off (or switch modes) while using it out in the dark, I actually wish the red switch light would automatically come on when the light is switched on.





selfbuilt said:


> An interesting idea, I can see why you would want it. I suspect many would object to a constant red light during operation, but I too am curious to hear what others think.



Yeah, I thought about whether anyone would see the red switch light as a problem during use, but I believe that while the light is actually switched on the red switch light would be so unobtrusive as to be nearly unnoticeable unless you needed to look for it. I wish there were a way to test the idea. 

I also think that perhaps attaching (ugh...gluing) a small o-ring around the outside of the switch bezel might help to locate the switch in the dark -- and that would keep the TM11 from being so easily switched on by accident. Whether an o-ring could be made to stay in place might be questionable, though. 

I've seen how several people have attached a rubber o-ring to certain ZebraLights that had switches that were too easily switched on. An o-ring with a one-centimeter inner diameter might help solve both problems, but I somewhat recoil at the thought of gluing something to the TM11.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



varuscelli said:


> Yeah, I thought about whether anyone would see the red switch light as a problem during use, but I believe that while the light is actual switched on the red switch light would be so unobtrusive as to be nearly unnoticeable unless you needed to look for it.


Hmmm, true ... and if it did bother you, you could always cover it up with your thumb while carrying the light (as long you were extra careful not to accidentally switch modes ).


----------



## Zeruel

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> The detailed graph of the third TM11 sample shows a temperature curve without cooling. It seemed to level out at 59 degree C (surface temp, mid-point of the head).



Thanks. 59ºC seems bearable without going aiyayayayaya!*


----------



## Pandorum

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Thanks for the excellent review!:thumbsup:

I'm not sure if this is a common thing with Nitecore lights but wouldn't using springs on the bottom of the battery-well be better than just the bent metal connectors it is using? I'm concerned the metal tabs could take a set and not give reliable contact after a while. Springs would also give a greater range of battery lengths to be used in the light.


----------



## Crazy Swede

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Very good review!!

Now when I know what the issues with this light was and that Nitecore has fixed this bugs I can buy one for my birthday


----------



## candle lamp

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Excellent review as usual. Selfbuilt! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kletsou

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Great review selfbuilt !
:goodjob:

I’ve had mine now for a couple of weeks and must say I really enjoy it. For walks in in areas where it is completely dark the Turbo mode is too bright for close-up use. Who ever thought I would say such a tine monster is too bright!!??










I agree with the comments on locating the switch in the dark. There is possible modifications one can make/apply for easy location but I would have prefered that out of the box and not as a mod. It is a bit a hassle.





It took me some time to get used to the bulkiness of the light. I think it is because it is so short and you also do not expect the amount of light the TM11 outputs:rock:... 

Maybe in V2 of the light they can add a bit of length to cater for a deeper reflector which could add just that tad of a better throw ?

All and all – this is what I want in terms of light output in a little hand held flashlight


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Pandorum said:


> I'm not sure if this is a common thing with Nitecore lights but wouldn't using springs on the bottom of the battery-well be better than just the bent metal connectors it is using? I'm concerned the metal tabs could take a set and not give reliable contact after a while. Springs would also give a greater range of battery lengths to be used in the light.


A good point, I would think springs would be better for longer term durability (and would also have presumably helped with supporting shorter length 18650 cells). Don't know why Nitecore went this route, but there is a presumably a reason. :shrug:



Crazy Swede said:


> Now when I know what the issues with this light was and that Nitecore has fixed this bugs I can buy one for my birthday


The only real issue I see is the variation in "cycling" behaviour between samples. I don't how easy this would be to resolve, but I've made the suggestion to their engineers that it might be simplest (?) to program the circuit to prevent restoration of Turbo once the thermal protection has tripped, during continuous operation (i.e. would need to turn off/on to reset the thermal control). In essence, treat it more like a breaker than a thermostat. But of course, I don't know the intricacies of how the thermal control works, so don't know how feasible that suggestion is. Seems to me like it would simpler (and more elegant) than adding time-dependent cut-offs or new monitoring features to the circuit, etc., but I'll leave that to the circuit experts to figure out.


----------



## brightnorm

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

The uniqueness of this light makes it deserving of many hits. I suspect that if you put "2000 lumens" in the title it would attract flashaholics like moths to the flame 

Brightnorm


----------



## HIDblue

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Top notch review selfbuilt! I've been looking to replace my Eagletac M3C4 triple XP-G...which just never really grew on me.


----------



## Acid87

Nice review as always selfbuilt.
I'm not sure about the light mainly because of the batteries. Just seems like its asking for trouble but then again I'm not one to mess with li ion.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



brightnorm said:


> The uniqueness of this light makes it deserving of many hits. I suspect that if you put "2000 lumens" in the title it would attract flashaholics like moths to the flame


LOL, I would have thought the "4x18650, 3xXM-L" in the title would be a bit of a give-away. :laughing:



Acid87 said:


> I'm not sure about the light mainly because of the batteries. Just seems like its asking for trouble but then again I'm not one to mess with li ion.


Hmmm, well, you could always run in on primary CR123As. But as mentioned in the review, I don't recommend anything less than the full complement (i.e. 8xCR123A) if you plan to run on Turbo.

As an aside, I didn't detect any thermal issues with the 8xCR123A cells on Turbo (did two runs, on two individual samples). People may not realize it, but some of the ~750 lumen lights can be too hard on just 2xCR123A (i.e. tripping the PTC circuits).


----------



## brightnorm

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> LOL, I would have thought the "4x18650, 3xXM-L" in the title would be a bit of a give-away.:laughing:


I was watching a DVD of _"Madmen"_ and the idea of selling the product briefly overcame common sense!

Brightnorm


----------



## yifu

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Acid87 said:


> Nice review as always selfbuilt.
> I'm not sure about the light mainly because of the batteries. Just seems like its asking for trouble but then again I'm not one to mess with li ion.


 You're already messing with li-on batteries is if you have any laptop computer, any mobile phone, any power tool, any iPod or pretty much any portable device. That should be almost 100% of the civilised population. Have you experienced any explosions yet? Perhaps not, since li on is safe as long as it isnt abused.


----------



## Acid87

yifu said:


> You're already messing with li-on batteries is if you have any laptop computer, any mobile phone, any power tool, any iPod or pretty much any portable device. That should be almost 100% of the civilised population. Have you experienced any explosions yet? Perhaps not, since li on is safe as long as it isnt abused.



I understand that. It's more the using separate cells together in a light and the problems undercharged or overcharged etc. in the devices you mention the power packs are together even if it does consist of 18650 batteries in laptops etc. 
As for explosions I have had an alkaline battery vent in my eye. Long story. So I know there is issues with any battery if abused.
My biggest issue is the rotation of cells and ensuring they have charged correctly etc.


----------



## Art

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I have been waiting to push the trigger on buying this TM11 but I cant see if this is a positive review or not.
Light seems amazing on specs , but its like a Alfa Romeo , great car when it works ... 

Is there anyway to know if the TM11 is a new version or old one from the serial number or something?


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Selfbuilt summarises it nicely as 2 major issues:
1) LED emitter soldering issue - results in one of the emitters failing; Nitecore has rectified this issue.
2) flickering on turbo - Nitecore has revised the circuitry.

When I receive mine, I will test it out thoroughly immediately.
If problems within first 14 days, free brand new replacement.
Thereafter, 18 months warranty.
Lifetime repair available for cost of parts only.

I would only be worried if there were no fixes for these problems...


----------



## brightnorm

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Deleted - accidental double post


----------



## brightnorm

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Acid87 said:


> I understand that. It's more the using separate cells together in a light and the problems undercharged or overcharged etc. in the devices you mention the power packs are together even if it does consist of 18650 batteries in laptops etc.
> As for explosions I have had an alkaline battery vent in my eye. Long story. So I know there is issues with any battery if abused.
> My biggest issue is the rotation of cells and ensuring they have charged correctly etc.


*




Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*
The possibility of an incident with multi-battery lights is drastically reduced by adhering to the common sense procedures often mentioned on CPF. If you use only the highest quality protected batteries in multi-cell lights the chances of an "incident" will be extremely slight. This is one area where expense should take a back seat to safety.

I only use protected batteries in my lights. For use in the TM11 I've been charging Redilast 2900's on Pila IBC chargers and so far they always charge within .01v of each other. My TM11 suffers from the premature temperature-related cycling Selfbuilt mentioned, but I noticed thay even when the head of the TM11 gets hot, the batteries are still only warm.

Brightnorm​


----------



## Art

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



peterharvey73 said:


> Selfbuilt summarises it nicely as 2 major issues:
> 1) LED emitter soldering issue - results in one of the emitters failing; Nitecore has rectified this issue.
> 2) flickering on turbo - Nitecore has revised the circuitry.
> 
> When I receive mine, I will test it out thoroughly immediately.
> If problems within first 14 days, free brand new replacement.
> Thereafter, 18 months warranty.
> Lifetime repair available for cost of parts only.
> 
> I would only be worried if there were no fixes for these problems...



That is not my concept of buying a quality product. 
I expect quality from the start , no one rushed Nitecore to create this light so if they put a nearly 300€ light for sale I do at least expect it has simple (fast to detect ) flaws corrected.
The problems dont seem to be easy to appear , most users notice them in the first time they try it so I dont believe they didnt notice this.

I do understand the difficult logistic to create such a product , but still that is the brands problem I at least expect a fully tested and reliable flash light when I buy in this "level" of prices.

From all the flahslights I own I only had to return 1 in at least 3 years of "flashaholism" and more then 50 flashlights bought... and it was not a nitecore


----------



## brightnorm

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Value vs quality control:

I agree with Art's comment, especially considering the price of the TM11. If I were a member of the general public, rather than a long-time Flashaholic I would angrily regard the TM11's glitchs as unacceptable. However, as a Flashaholic my expectations are often a bit more flexible. 


Re cycling:

From a cold start in a 70◦F room turbo was sustained 1'45" before downshifting. However you can sustain turbo without waiting for the upshift by clicking off then on in less than 1/2 second but more than the almost instant click required for strobe. Even when the head was very hot the batteries were only warm, which is probably a good safety feature of the light.

Brightnorm


----------



## Baddog

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

the way i see it there is a flaw in the thermal management of the light. only one led has a resistor attached to it if u look well, so its only one led that is being throttled, the other two appear to continue cooking. Maybe i stand to be corrected, am happy to be...


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

You guys are right.
For US$260, we expect better quality control from this light.
Under normal circumstances, I would never buy a product of this price and quality ratio.
I would never buy a car with glitches, nor an iPhone 4 with antennagate, nor 4s with a power problem.

I only bought the TM11 so soon because you guys made me into a flashaholic.
Normally, I would have well and truly waited for them to iron the glitches out...


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Call me crazy, laugh and point if you must - :hahaha: - but if I needed to use the TM11 hands free for 10 or 15 minutes or even an hour or more, this is exactly what I'd do. Yeah, 530 grams is quite a bit for the top of a helmet...but then again, I've been in parts of the world where people carry 50 times this weight on top of their heads without blinking an eye. Thinking a bit outside the box, this actually works. No, I'm not going to ride my bike with it this way, but for a temporary, hands-free way to get up to 2000 lumens out in front of me...I'd do it. 

What's needed: In this case, a bicycle helmet and a TwoFish Bikeblock (the bikeblock attaches to a helmet bridge with a long piece of velcro that also wraps around the light). Bikeblocks are meant to hold smaller diameter lights (or other objects), but there's plenty of velcro to attach something as fat as the TM11. 

I actually tried this out in my yard, and it works just fine, as long as the helmet strap is snugly cinched. Not having to use one hand to hold the light opens up lots of possibilities for actual tasks. I wouldn't want to do this for hours at a time, but relatively short-term tasks it's very workable.


----------



## yifu

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



varuscelli said:


> Call me crazy, laugh and point if you must - :hahaha: - but if I needed to use the TM11 hands free for 10 or 15 minutes or even an hour or more, this is exactly what I'd do. Yeah, 530 grams is quite a bit for the top of a helmet...but then again, I've been in parts of the world where people carry 50 times this weight on top of their heads without blinking an eye. Thinking a bit outside the box, this actually works. No, I'm not going to ride my bike with it this way, but for a temporary, hands-free way to get up to 2000 lumens out in front of me...I'd do it.


Two more at the sides will balance out the weight very nicely, plus you get 6000+ OTF lumens, more than even H7 HID equipped cars. Not to mention its all on your head.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



yifu said:


> Two more at the sides will balance out the weight very nicely, plus you get 6000+ OTF lumens, more than even H7 HID equipped cars. Not to mention its all on your head.



Yes, with a pair of very good sunglasses and a couple of months of neck strengthening exercises at the gym.


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Just got my Redilast 3100's, and my Tiny Monster.
Redilast 3100's fit and work fine in Tiny Monster.

Has a very thin almost cheap looking crenelated ss bezel; no wonder they kept width to a minimum, and in particular the low weight.
Annodising is not as good and semi-polished like Jetbeam, but pure matt finish just like Zebra SC600, as I had originally suspected.

TM so wonderfully compact and lightweight in the hand!
I initially thought 4x18650's in parallel might be too big in the hands, but not so.

Underhand hand shake grip with TM's side switch so ergonomic & relaxing compared to the tail end clickies!
Side switch has a slightly fussy flush soft touch, with necessity for lock out, but fine.

Beam is superb; right now in the daytime.
Will run on turbo for extended periods tonight.

A wonderful light. So compact and lightweight, with a lovely side button...


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Quick update: I've had some correspondence back and forth with Nitecore's engineers, and they agree that a possible source of the oscillations is an overly narrow temperature range over which the temperature sensor responds. They are going to try lowering the temperature set point at which the light returns to Turbo output, to see if that resolves the issue. I suspect it should. :wave:


----------



## excfenix

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> Quick update: I've had some correspondence back and forth with Nitecore's engineers, and they agree that a possible source of the oscillations is an overly narrow temperature range over which the temperature sensor responds. They are going to try lowering the temperature set point at which the light returns to Turbo output, to see if that resolves the issue. I suspect it should. :wave:



Tell them to just have it switch to 1100 lumens when the temperature is too high and let it stay there, period--avoid trying to go back to turbo altogether. That and, to keep the red ring around the button on all the time-- we can't see the button on low and medium modes without it flashing.

I haven't pulled the trigger yet because of these flaws. To those thinking about buying the TM11: hold out for now. As selfbuilt said, the engineers are doing something about the cycling.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



excfenix said:


> Tell them to just have it switch to 1100 lumens when the temperature is too high and let it stay there, period--avoid trying to go back to turbo altogether.


I did actually suggest that, as a simple fix while the light is on - but the question is then what happens when you turn off-on again? The sensor needs some way to know if it should limit output or not (i.e. you are just delaying the problem, rather than fixing it). As the engineers have put it, their goal in the design of TM11 was to be able to emit a max output of 2000 lumens in a safe temperature range. 

The solution to adjust down the temperature set point at which the light returns to Turbo should resolve the matter for all states. After all, there is nothing wrong with the approach - as near as I can tell, the problem is simply one of an overly narrow temperature set point range on some lights. Widening that range should resolve the issue.


----------



## excfenix

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

You're the man, selfbuilt. Your importance to the flashlight community is why they're talking to you. Please let us know if you find out when the corrected batch rolls out.


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Looks to be a great, compact, mega LED light once the cycling issue is fixed. I think I'll hold off until this small issue is behind them. Definitely my kind of light though! 

Thanks Selfbuilt for another outstanding review. Really enjoyed your video as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Had my TM for a few days now.
Running on Redilast 3100's.
Works fine.
I wish they'd do a 3x18650, rather than 4x18650, but according to mathematics, 3x18650 may only reduce the circumference by a little; weight would reduce further though.
The flush mounted super light touch sensitive switch is fine too.
Sometimes a bit too touchy, but fine and certainly very light to use.
Switching on from lockout and switching to lockout is fine; you get used to it.
Half press for momentary on three lower modes, to full press for momentary on turbo is superb.
The beam is superb.
Because big lights with big reflectors naturally throw well, ditto the Tiny Monster - it throws well; not 400 meters like the top single XM-L throwers, but pretty good @ nearly 300 meters.

The tint is neutral; not cool.
So far, no LED failure, nor Turbo flickering.
In the evenings, it works fine.
Now if I experiment, and deliberately leave it on for extended periods like 10 minutes or more etc, then it gets really hot to hold, and the thermal cut out kicks in, then it drops in brightness from turbo to high, and only then does it automatically jump up and down between the two modes, depending on the temperature.
For my purposes, this is not a problem.
However, I guess for someone who intentionally wants to run Turbo for extended periods of time, like more than 10 minutes, then this could be a problems - in such case, I would recommend purchasing a much larger and heavier flashlight that can withstand higher temperatures.
However, for general use, the TM is fine.
For example, look at my Zebralight SC600 - it deliberately steps down after 5 minutes on Turbo for thermal reasons, yet how many complain about that short duration?
If we want a single 18650 which can turbo for extended periods of time, then we obviously would avoid my SC600 altogether.
Ditto the TM11...


----------



## Art

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

This is a bit offtopic but I decided to but a Galaxy S2 instead of the TM11... it still has a led so Im like 1950lumens short ? 

Still I will keep notice of how this are going and will probably buy a TM11 later.


----------



## Pandorum

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> Quick update: I've had some correspondence back and forth with Nitecore's engineers, and they agree that a possible source of the oscillations is an overly narrow temperature range over which the temperature sensor responds. They are going to try lowering the temperature set point at which the light returns to Turbo output, to see if that resolves the issue. I suspect it should. :wave:



Haha, while they are tweaking this light, maybe also suggest to them to add SPRINGS in the battery well?
Or if Nitecore reads this forum, SPRINGS in battery well please and I'm sold.


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Had it for a week now.
Tiny Munster works fine.
My RRT-3 SST-50 thrower is almost in the dust bin now.
Now, I realise why the TM is winning.
It's the form factor, size and weight.
The UI side switch.
And the TM beam is so much floodier, yet loses probably only 50 odd meters in throw, with the old RRT-3 SST-50 throwing only about 350 meters, because Selfbuilt tested the 4Sevens Maelstrom S18 SST-90 to throw 360/377 meters, and goinggear videos indicate that the S18 may throw a little further than the old RRT-3 SST-50.
Thus the Tiny Monster's secret is a lot more flood, with just a little sacrifice in throw.
Thus I walk with the Tiny Monster all the time now, while the old RRT-3 SST-50 is a collector's item.

My only gripe with the Tiny Monster is that it is very hard to get it out of lock out mode.
We are supposed to do three full presses in one second, but I'm often doing 9 presses to get it back onto Standby mode.
I have learnt a fast way to get it out of Lock-out - untwist the body 180 degrees to disconnect the circuit, then re-twist it 180 degrees to re-connect the circuit, then it instantly flashes it's red light a number of times to indicate the voltage and go into Standby...


----------



## MY

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Where is the best place to buy this tiny monster?


----------



## RCLumens

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Many Thanks Selfbuilt!! Excellent review and very informative as always!!


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I bort mine fr hkequipment.net, but you should buy it locally from bugoutgearusa.com with cpfsave15 for 15% off, or even lightjunction for some cpf 12% off...


----------



## jgray3690

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Thanks selfbuilt for all the great info in your review.


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

The TM11 1.11 version is out now. Eg at liteshop.com.au.
Selfbuilt, do you have any official knowledge from Nitecore as to how it is different?
And how do we tell/identify the 1.11 from the original?


----------



## 3Cylinders

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Thank you Selfbuilt for the review. I purchased mine at 28% off on Black Friday and this is a wonderful light. I bought it to replace a Maelstrom X10 for carry at work. The funny thing is that when both lights are in their holsters, the holsters are the same size. The bezel of the X10 is about the same diameter as the body of the TM11. I had to add a clip to the holster because I don't wear a belt, but it has been usable so far. I will probably have another holster made later because I dislike velcro. 
I got to use it quite a bit yesterday and I keep getting surprised by how much better it throws than I was expecting. The thickness really hasn't been a problem for me and I have small hands. I agree with others about the switch being a bit sensitive. I had it turn on (from locked out) in the holster in my backpack when coming home one day and it was on for at least part of the 45 minute drive. It was too hot to touch, but I turned off the switch and let it cool down, then recharged the batteries and it still works well. It took 2 hours to recharge the batteries at a 1A charge rate, so it had been on for a while at least. I've also had it come on in the holster on my waist when I bumped into the edge of a counter.
I took it down by the lake to compare it to the Fenix TK70 that I also got on Black Friday and the beam profiles appear nearly identical. They both seem to illuminate the foreground similarly, but the Fenix has a bit more throw. If you don't need the throw of the Fenix, the TM11 is a much better alternative just due to the easy ability to carry it and the UI.


----------



## guiri

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



peterharvey73 said:


> Just got my Redilast 3100's, and my Tiny Monster.
> Redilast 3100's fit and work fine in Tiny Monster...



Bro, could you have a look at this thread and comment on possible issues I'm having..?
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...will-they-work-together&p=3816991#post3816991

Thanks

George


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

 Originally Posted by *3Cylinders* 


_According to post#49 here, Redilast 3100mAh's should work. I would suggest re-checking everything on the light, batteries are fully charged and inserted correctly (positive toward the head) and nothing is wrong with the battery compartment. You can also try powering it up with only one battery inserted (I would go for a daily low mode and avoid turbo like this). If you don't find anything wrong, you may have gotten a defective light._


----------



## Baddog

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



peterharvey73 said:


> Originally Posted by *3Cylinders*
> 
> 
> _According to post#49 here, Redilast 3100mAh's should work. I would suggest re-checking everything on the light, batteries are fully charged and inserted correctly (positive toward the head) and nothing is wrong with the battery compartment. You can also try powering it up with only one battery inserted (I would go for a daily low mode and avoid turbo like this). If you don't find anything wrong, you may have gotten a defective light._


+ make sure u have tightened them down to within a micrometer of their lives...


----------



## guiri

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Baddog, I'm trying to make sure I don't rip something apart. I've been known to do that and with the price of this tiny monster, I've gotta tell you, I'm skeered...

Charging my redilast batteries as we speak. I assumed they were charged but maybe they weren't. I'll report back..


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

My Redilast 3100 mAH were delivered directly from Redilast, fully charged.
I did top it up anyway, but it went green within a few minutes, or certainly within half an hour anyway.

Guiri, are you using a good charger like a Pila charger, may I ask?


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



guiri said:


> Baddog, I'm trying to make sure I don't rip something apart. I've been known to do that and with the price of this tiny monster, I've gotta tell you, I'm skeered...
> 
> Charging my redilast batteries as we speak. I assumed they were charged but maybe they weren't. I'll report back..



I'd be a bit hesitant to just tighten the heck out of the TM11 (lube it first, it you do!), but it's not that I'm certain any harm would come from that. On mine (both the TM11s I had in my possession), I had to tighten them very snugly but not to any extreme. Hey, but I also have a ZebraLight H501w that I had to tighten to what I'd consider an extreme before it ever worked for me (in fact, I at first thought it was defective). Afterward (especially after lubing the threads) it got easier and easier to tighten down to good contact level. So you might additionally try lubing the threads if you haven't already done that. 



peterharvey73 said:


> My Redilast 3100 mAH were delivered directly from Redilast, fully charged.
> I did top it up anyway, but it went green within a few minutes, or certainly within half an hour anyway.



My Redilast 3100s needed some charging when I received them -- a couple of them were on the charger (Pila IBC) for a significant amount of time (maybe not an hour but at least half an hour or more, if I recall correctly) before the charger went to green, so for some reason not all of them seem to be equally charged on delivery. :shrug:


----------



## guiri

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Yeah, that scares me a lot. I did put them on a cheapo charger as that's all I have right now and they basically sat there overnight till they got done. So, when I get the last one charged, I will test it again and report back.

Thanks


----------



## guiri

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



peterharvey73 said:


> My Redilast 3100 mAH were delivered directly from Redilast, fully charged.
> I did top it up anyway, but it went green within a few minutes, or certainly within half an hour anyway.
> 
> Guiri, are you using a good charger like a Pila charger, may I ask?



Sadly to say Peter, no and I'm embarrassed to say that I HAVE ONE but I can't find the damn US plug for it. 
It's sitting with the european adapter and I have no idea where my other stuff is and yes, I have too much stuff.

I may have to pimp it so I can hook it up :sigh:


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



guiri said:


> Sadly to say Peter, no and I'm embarrassed to say that I HAVE ONE but I can't find the damn US plug for it.
> It's sitting with the european adapter and I have no idea where my other stuff is and yes, I have too much stuff.
> 
> I may have to pimp it so I can hook it up :sigh:



A European-to-American plug adapter would probably cost only a couple of dollars if you could find a local place to buy one...or get one off Amazon for $2 or $3, but probably have to pay shipping, too. It might be a bit ironic to have to buy the adapter, though )). But hey, if I had spent that kind of money on good 18650 batteries (I did) I'd want to use the best charger I had (I do) -- at least, over the long haul. It shouldn't hurt to use the cheap charger on a temporary basis, though.


----------



## excfenix

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



peterharvey73 said:


> The TM11 1.11 version is out now. Eg at liteshop.com.au.
> Selfbuilt, do you have any official knowledge from Nitecore as to how it is different?
> And how do we tell/identify the 1.11 from the original?



Good look there. Yeah, what is the difference. Is this really the 'new and improved'?

Selfbuilt, where are you? :wave:


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



peterharvey73 said:


> The TM11 1.11 version is out now. Selfbuilt, do you have any official knowledge from Nitecore as to how it is different? And how do we tell/identify the 1.11 from the original?


I don't have any additional info from Nitecore. And I don't know if it helps, but on my original sample (that "flickered") had printed on the circuit board in the head "V1.10-1108". The third sample has the label "V1.11-1110" printed there. But seeing as you have to open the lights up to see what is printed inside, I don't know how useful that is for online ordering. :shrug:



3Cylinders said:


> I agree with others about the switch being a bit sensitive. I had it turn on (from locked out) in the holster in my backpack when coming home one day and it was on for at least part of the 45 minute drive. It was too hot to touch, but I turned off the switch and let it cool down, then recharged the batteries and it still works well. It took 2 hours to recharge the batteries at a 1A charge rate, so it had been on for a while at least. I've also had it come on in the holster on my waist when I bumped into the edge of a counter.


Yeah, that's why I always recommend physically locking out the head by a quarter-turn loosening when the light is not in use (i.e. to prevent accidental activation). You can also use the circuit soft-lock feature, but I prefer the physical lock-out.



Baddog said:


> + make sure u have tightened them down to within a micrometer of their lives...





varuscelli said:


> I'd be a bit hesitant to just tighten the heck out of the TM11 (lube it first, it you do!), but it's not that I'm certain any harm would come from that.


Tolerances are such that really long cells may be an issue (e.g. I wasn't able to get my 4GREER button-top cells to work, no matter how hard I cranked it). Since at least some have managed to get the Redilast 3100mAh to work, hopefully it won't be an issue.

On a separate issue, someone in another thread mentioned that the diffuser from the Eagletac M3C4 screws down and fits the TM11. I just attempted this, and can confirm it works. :thumbsup: Note that you may need to use the old mouse-pad trick to get the SS bezel off the TM11 (i.e. use the underside of a typical mouse-pad to grip and turn the ring). But the diffuser works well to give you a true "wall of light".


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> On a separate issue, someone in another thread mentioned that the diffuser from the Eagletac M3C4 screws down and fits the TM11. I just attempted this, and can confirm it works. :thumbsup: Note that you may need to use the old mouse-pad trick to get the SS bezel off the TM11 (i.e. use the underside of a typical mouse-pad to grip and turn the ring). But the diffuser works well to give you a true "wall of light".



Wow, I hadn't read this elsewhere. I made one from a plastic milk carton that fits nicely and works well but has the known sickly yellow spot in the middle. I'm trying to figure out if the EagleTac M3C4 diffusers are sold separately by any vendor. 

Anyone happen to know the specific part number of that diffuser/filter? I think it's the M3 Diffuser (from the EagleTac website), but I'm having trouble figuring it out for sure (searching now.)


----------



## guiri

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Ooo, sounds interesting


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> I don't have any additional info from Nitecore. And I don't know if it helps, but on my original sample (that "flickered") had printed on the circuit board in the head "V1.10-1108". The third sample has the label "V1.11-1110" printed there. But seeing as you have to open the lights up to see what is printed inside, I don't know how useful that is for online ordering. :shrug:



Thanks - mine says "Sysmax 3XML-V1.11-1110", so I guess I'm okay, since I've had no dramas so far...


----------



## guiri

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Mine's V1.10-1108


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



guiri said:


> Mine's V1.10-1108



Mine's the same, but no problems experienced with it.


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

It is possible that V1.11-1110:
- the 1.11 may mean that it's the third version, after the original 1.00 and the second version 1.10?
- while the 1110 may stand for 2011 October build?

Thus yours are second version @ 1.10, and 1108 may mean a 2011 August build?


----------



## guiri

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Well, I don't seem to have any problems with it but then, I dont' play with it as much as you guys do or do any testing, nor do I use it long enough to see any heat problems


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



guiri said:


> Well, I don't seem to have any problems with it but then, I dont' play with it as much as you guys do or do any testing, nor do I use it long enough to see any heat problems



guiri, is yours working now with the Redilast 3100s? Or is it still balking?


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



peterharvey73 said:


> It is possible that V1.11-1110:
> - the 1.11 may mean that it's the third version, after the original 1.00 and the second version 1.10?
> - while the 1110 may stand for 2011 October build?
> 
> Thus yours are second version @ 1.10, and 1108 may mean a 2011 August build?



I'm guessing that you're almost on target with a couple of minor exceptions to what you wrote (that is, if I'm seeing things clearly, which I might not be). 

It looks like what we've seen are two versions:

V1.10-1108 (the first release, very likely with 1108 meaning August 2011)
V1.11-1110 (the second release, very likely with 1110 meaning October 2011)

I'm pretty sure the very first one that was actually released to the public was the V1.10-1108, some of which had problems. I don't think there was a publicly released version before the V1.10-1108. If there were V1.00 through V1.09 versions, those were likely just the development versions in house with Sysmax, unless some test prototype was released to certain chosen testers...but I don't recall any mention of versions other than those two listed above (but maybe I missed it or have misinterpreted something).


----------



## 3Cylinders

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I have V1.10-1108, but haven't seen any problems (yet). Hopefully it will remain good. It's a great light.


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I'm actually like Guiri - I don't run my light hard enough, esp long enough, to really know if it is an improvement over the earlier build at all...


----------



## guiri

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



varuscelli said:


> guiri, is yours working now with the Redilast 3100s? Or is it still balking?



Well, I just finally got all four charged and just tried it and frankly, I don't have enough strength (getting old and a bit of arthritic I think) to tighten
it enough to get it going with all four batteries so the word's in, I'm gonna sell these suckers.

Suggestions on something that's got a REAL button top that is decent quality? How bout some of those on ebay with claimed
3400 or even 4000 mah?

Since we apparently can't post links to ebay here, feel free to message me about them.


----------



## michman

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I am in awe. Great review.


----------



## guiri

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Just in case someone wants to PM me and buy the Redilasts, I thought I'd mention that I've already sold them...


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I ran my Tiny Monster to the limit the other night.
It does heat up, not unbearably so, then step down to hi, then there is cycling that some have reported.
Personally, the stepping up/down from turbo to hi and vice versa with heat doesn't seem to bother me at all, but I guess it can irritate some people?
Or as someone previously suggested, after stepping down, there may be an electronic circuit added to prevent it from going up again to turbo, unless the user turns it off, then back on again.

Btw, I've never had to tighten the life out of any of my flashlights, or to fit my Redilast 3100's into the TM; Guiri must have unfortunately a lemon, or maybe it was damaged by the original owner? I suspect someone along the line, including the next owner should send it back to Nitecore for service, and they may even update the hardware for free under warranty...


----------



## guiri

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I considered doing that but would have to find out where it was bought.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



guiri said:


> I considered doing that but would have to find out where it was bought.



If the original owner is a CPF member, they ought to be willing to work with you on this -- in the very least to let you know the vendor it from came from so you can perhaps contact them about the issue. If it came down to replacement, perhaps you could return it under his name if you and he were in agreement. But in a note like peterharvey73, my versions never had to be tightened to any extreme and they worked with the Redilast 3100s. Even though my first one was defective, it still worked using the 3100s except for the continued flickering and such that was associated with the bad ones.


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

My TM is quite wonderful.
A wonderful size, wonderful u/i, a wonderful side spill of light for great illumination, and at least good throw.

It makes my traditional throwers seem really redundant!
Sure, the old lights throw more, but not much more.
The old throwers like my big bulky RRT-3 SST-50 have so relatively little side spill brightness, that they somehow seem to lack "illumination".
However, I do notice that as such, the old traditional throwers are great for "covert" operations by SAS troops/soldiers etc, because a lack of side spill will prevent disturbing the enemy, while their out-right throw will assist in hunting with a scope.

For a normal person, the TM is a great outdoor light; I wouldn't really recommend using it in your bedroom, esp with a lowest mode of 200 whopping lumens; the TM11 could be a lot more bedroom friendly with a 1 lumen mode like my old RRT-3 SST-50.
Of course, it's very hard to have many multiple modes with a simple ergonomic side switch like the TM, but then the RRT-3's magnetic ring with 8 modes is very unergonomic to use single-handed in a large tubular flashlight, thus the TM11 is what it is...


----------



## coconutz

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Wow, that is one impressive little light. I'm really surprised that it only out throws the lumintop td15x by a small margin.


----------



## guiri

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



varuscelli said:


> If the original owner is a CPF member, they ought to be willing to work with you on this -- in the very least to let you know the vendor it from came from so you can perhaps contact them about the issue. If it came down to replacement, perhaps you could return it under his name if you and he were in agreement. But in a note like peterharvey73, my versions never had to be tightened to any extreme and they worked with the Redilast 3100s. Even though my first one was defective, it still worked using the 3100s except for the continued flickering and such that was associated with the bad ones.



Yeah, I don't see this as being a problem and I'm gonna ask the guy I got it from (it was his buddy's light).


----------



## guiri

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



peterharvey73 said:


> My TM is quite wonderful.



I agree, a very cool little light and well thought out. I like the modes and although I would love a 1 lumen mode for pure survival, it's still better than just full speed or two speeds or whatever.
Personally, I think that every light (IF possible) should have a really love emergency mode..


----------



## UlrikJ

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Wuhuu, TM11 just got dropped off by the postal service  Now home to unpack it! :wave:


----------



## UlrikJ

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

One word. Wow! The TM11 is amazing. The amount of light is incredible compared to its size. I am truly impressed. But damn, it gets hot very, very fast. Just a totally awesome light.


----------



## guiri

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Cool lil' light, isn't it?


----------



## mauiblue

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Just was wondering, where are Nitecore products manufactured?


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Engineered and manufactured in China, but even if it is engineered outside China, chances are, it will still be manufactured in China anyway...


----------



## bugsykepik

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

whoaaa this tiny beasttttt is my next year whistlist


----------



## houtex

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I've had mine for 2 weeks now. Runs on AW 3100.

Been using it in non-emergency situations. Having LOTS of fun with this light. Tiny monster indeed.


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



houtex said:


> I've had mine for 2 weeks now. Runs on AW 3100.
> 
> Been using it in non-emergency situations. Having LOTS of fun with this light. Tiny monster indeed.



So it does work on the latest AW 3100 mAH Flat Tops???
It works with all four (4) batteries simultaneously???


----------



## houtex

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



peterharvey73 said:


> So it does work on the latest AW 3100 mAH Flat Tops???
> It works with all four (4) batteries simultaneously???



I've had no issues. I got the AW's from lighthound same day I got the light. Not sure if they are the "latest" 3100 but they are flat top


----------



## niteye001

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Really tiny monster, like it.


----------



## Claireandtim

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

​I wonder if the AW 2900 flat tops will work, since I read that AW 3100's will work, can anyone advise if this theory might be correct?


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I took my 3x AW 2900 mAH Flat Tops from my old RRT-3 SST-50, and I put one at a time, then two at a time then three at a time into my Tiny Munster - NONE work!
However, my Redilast 3100 mAH work whether using one, two, three, or four.

On close examination of AW's photo's below, it is possible that he may have raised the positive contacts in his AW 3100 mAH Flat Tops a little to make positive contact.
The old 2900 mAH seem to have flush positive contacts at the top.
We must ask AW...


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

AW says that both his 2900 and his new 3100 mAH batteries are both Flat Tops!
Now, it is a mystery as to why the old 2900 mAH don't work in my TM, while the new 3100 mAH work in another member's TM???


----------



## HKJ

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



peterharvey73 said:


> AW says that both his 2900 and his new 3100 mAH batteries are both Flat Tops!
> Now, it is a mystery as to why the old 2900 mAH don't work in my TM, while the new 3100 mAH work in another member's TM???



With flat tops it is a bit of luck if they work or not when connecting to a flat surface.


----------



## 3Cylinders

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Just wondering if everyone here is measuring and comparing voltages on all 4 of the batteries when taken out of the light to charge. The last time I charged my Callie's Kustoms from the light, 2 of them took considerably longer to charge than the other 2. In fact, 2 of them wouldn't start charging at a 1A rate, I had to bump it down to 0.5A for them to start charging. Unfortunately I did not check voltages prior to charging due to being in a hurry and not having my DMM handy, but I will the next time I charge. At any rate, my theory is that I may not be getting a good connection on all of my flat top batteries and the light is, in fact, running on only 2 of them. I should be able to confirm or debunk this theory the next time I charge.


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



HKJ said:


> With flat tops it is a bit of luck if they work or not when connecting to a flat surface.



That may mean, that for the CPF member whose TM11 works on AW 3100 mAH Flat Tops - not all four flat tops maybe engaging?
It is possible then that only one, two, or three of the flat tops may be engaging - resulting in less output???


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



3Cylinders said:


> At any rate, my theory is that I may not be getting a good connection on all of my flat top batteries and the light is, in fact, running on only 2 of them. I should be able to confirm or debunk this theory the next time I charge.


Yes, that is entirely possible. As HKJ says, it is variable whether or not flat-tops cells work with flat contacts. You could also check each cell one at a time, to see if each is able to activate the light. But even if each worked alone, there is no guarantee all would work when together (i.e. depends on tolerances). I will be interested to hear the results of you DMM measures on your next run.


----------



## 3Cylinders

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I just pulled the batteries to check and found them all at 4.05V, so they seem to be all working as expected and are tied in parallel when in the light. It's still troubling that there is no way to confirm they are all making a connection while in the light until after you've already run it. There isn't a lot of room for them to move around, but since flat-tops seem to be hit or miss in the TM11, it would be nice to have a confirmation that all batteries are making contact. As someone else suggested previously, springs in the bottom of the battery compartment at the negative terminal would greatly improve odds of all batteries consistently making their connections. I would recommend to everyone using this light that they check the voltages on all batteries EVERY SINGLE TIME prior to charging to make sure that all batteries are making contact and discharging equally. It would be easy for one of the metal tabs at the negative end to get flattened out and have one or more batteries no longer making contact, thus causing the remaining battery(ies) to have a higher drain on them. I would not want to have the full current drain on turbo mode coming from just 1 or even 2 batteries.


----------



## guiri

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Since I'm not too bright, can someone explain the thinking behind NOT having springs on the negative end in the TM11?


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



guiri said:


> Since I'm not too bright, can someone explain the thinking behind NOT having springs on the negative end in the TM11?


I would just be guessing, but the raised metal areas on the base of the TM11 battery compartment do function like springs (i.e. they provide resistance, and have a fair degree of play). I presume the "advantage" comes from the base plate being a solid piece of metal this way (looks like a copper alloy). Alternatively, you would have different kinds of metal soldered together. Solder joints can fail :shrug: But I have no idea what the likelihood of metal fatigue reducing the spring-like action here would be. 

In any case, I don't know if actual soldered springs would do any better. I've notice a lot of flat-top cells have the insulation wrapping rising higher than the contacts, and I've seen plenty that won't activate on flat contact plates in the heads of lights that do have tailcap springs. :shrug: 

It basically comes down to flat-top cells not being fully support in this light (like many other lights, but for different reasons).


----------



## guiri

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

So (and not to derail the thread), are flat tops flat to make more room for capacity so to speak? Don't seem like a good alternative to me 

I myself have problems with the Redilast 3100's in the TM11 and flat tops should be even worse...


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



guiri said:


> So (and not to derail the thread), are flat tops flat to make more room for capacity so to speak? Don't seem like a good alternative to me


Yes, that is exactly why they make flat-tops. If they went for button-tops, the cells would be too long for most lights (i.e. too far out of spec). You are best to stick with lower capacity button-tops to insure full compatibility.


----------



## guiri

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Thanks. Yeah, I will wait and get a second set of batteries a little in the future as it seems more options are coming out.


----------



## Kabible

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I simply added a dot of solder to each of my AW 2900 cells. They each work perfectly in the TM11.


----------



## guiri

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I think the tiny magnets from lighthound might be the way to go. I got some but being a lazy pig, I haven't tried it yet and besides, I promised to sell the Redilast to a buddy of mine


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



guiri said:


> I think the tiny magnets from lighthound might be the way to go.


I don't recommend use of those magnets - they could dislodge while tightening the head, causing a potential short. And in any case, the extra height of the magnets would probably prevent activation on overly tall flat-top cells.


----------



## guiri

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I kinda thought of that actually but still got some for charging purposes if nothing else. Especially considering how cheap they were and got myself some 123 dummies while I was at it.

I still prefer nipple cells. Can't really stand these flat tops. I already ed a Jetbeam putting a set of flats in the wrong way 'cause I didn't see which was the plus side :scowl:


----------



## Dillo0

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Just so this is on record, there are three versions of the TM11 that have been seen on CPF, the 1.9 which is visible here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?323025-NiteCore-TM11-Preview-(Lot-s-of-Pictures) (I'm not sure if this version got to customers. I think it was a preview "beta") The 1.10 which appears in the pictures in this fine review (great reviews, selfbuilt, I really enjoy reading them), and the 1.11.

The list of known versions is now:
V1.9-1107 (preview beta)
V1.10-1108
V1.11-1110

Stuff before that was probably just development prototypes. I think this may provide support to the theory that the numbers after the version number is the date the version was released. I also think that Guiri is probably one of the only users who has reported that the Redilast 3100mAh cells don't work in his torch. All of the other reports I have read indicate that these cells are working for most people. Maybe his torch is an oddball, since I really don't think the problem is user error, and his torch was most probably already returned for warranty work. I have seen one report of success with the 4Greer 3100mAh cells working. That report is recent, but I don't think the user stated what version of the TM11 he owned.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Dillo0 said:


> V1.9-1107 (preview beta)



Whoa! You have some good eyes to have picked that up! Good detective work. Even blowing the image up it seems barely legible, but you're definitely right. And I'm betting you're right about that being only a beta version since I don't' think anyone else has mentioned receiving one with that version/date code showing.


----------



## moldyoldy

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> I don't recommend use of those magnets - they could dislodge while tightening the head, causing a potential short. And in any case, the extra height of the magnets would probably prevent activation on overly tall flat-top cells.



well, at the beginning I acknowledged that advice and avoided flat-top cells. however I then found myself with lights and several flat-top cells that were incompatible - no contact, no light. So I purchased the small Lighthound magnets and have used them in 3 lights with multiple flat-top 18650 or flat-top 14500 cells with no problems. Oddly enough, all of the AW flat-top cells 18650 or 14500 have a lip which prevents the magnets from sliding too far off the + contact. I even have difficulties removing those magnets from the + contact for charging. For the 14500 flat-top cells, I have to place the magnets on the - end to charge the cells in a WF-138. 

However, as always, YMMV, and caution and checking is always advised! I fried a Sunwayman V10a by inserting a cell backwards in the dark - no hope, and neither the dealer or Sunwayman would not sell another head. oh well, lesson learned! :shrug:


----------



## moldyoldy

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Sorry for sliding even farther OT, but those little magnets solve a problem with some of the AA->D cell adapters when the nipple contact on the AA cell is too large for the adapter hole in the plastic case that makes contact with the next size up adapter. My doorbell and other devices are running nicely using a dozen or so of those little magnets.


----------



## Kabible

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Mine was a 1.9 version. Its only problem was with the battery meter indicating 6.8 with AW 2900 cells fresh off a Pila charger. With them discharged to 3.6v, the meter indicated 5.8v. Sent it back & waiting for an exchange.


----------



## brightnorm

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

deleted


----------



## That guy

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

wow double post, duh.


----------



## That guy

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Coke Zero and cream of celery!!! Gross!! :sick2: 

sweet review though, very thorough.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



That guy said:


> Coke Zero and cream of celery!!! Gross!! :sick2:



And in between, a black dispenser of white lightning.


----------



## climberkid

varuscelli said:


> And in between, a black dispenser of white lightning.


Well in North Carolina, way back in the hills
Me and my old pappy had a hand in a still
We brewed white lightnin' 'til the sun went down
Then he'd fill him a jug and he'd pass it around
Mighty, mighty pleasin, pappy's corn squeezin'
Whshhhoooh . . . white lightnin'


Alex


----------



## brightnorm

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I'll address this to Selfbuilt because his knowledge in these areas is pretty comprehensive.

TM11 Turbohead
I believe a turbohead sold separately (or together at a discount) for this light could be a commercially viable option, similar to the Scorpion with its optional tubohead . Although it would make the TM11 longer and wider than the current model it would still be a remarkably small 2000L thrower. 

Brightnorm


----------



## Dillo0

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

If someone is wondering what happens when your cells get depleted in this torch, here is your answer.
Once the cells start going out, the torch will not allow you to go into turbo. From here, as your cells get further depleted, you will no longer be able to go into high, from there, it will keep you from going to medium, then once the cells are really low, the output on low drops smoothly into some type of moonlight mode. I think this graceful step-down is quite nice as it give you some time to get fresh cells into your torch. This works whether you are using the Li-ions or primary cells. Also, quick thing I forgot. My torch is V1.11-1110.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



brightnorm said:


> I believe a turbohead sold separately (or together at a discount) for this light could be a commercially viable option, similar to the Scorpion with its optional tubohead . Although it would make the TM11 longer and wider than the current model it would still be a remarkably small 2000L thrower.


Hmmm, well, a turbohead model would be a whole new light really. Since the reflector is not removable in the current design, you would need to replace the entire head (which is >90% of the cost of the light, I'm sure). Turbohead options really only work when the guts of the light are common, and you can swap only a new reflector head (i.e. keep the same pill, emitter, etc).

I doubt it would be feasible to re-design a 3x emitter light with swappable reflectors anyway. To increase throw, you would likely need to purposefully design the space between emitters and their exact orientation to match a given multi-well reflector setup. It seems unlikely to me that only changing the reflector shape alone could drastically improve throw on multi-emitter setups. :shrug:



Dillo0 said:


> If someone is wondering what happens when your cells get depleted in this torch, here is your answer.
> Once the cells start going out, the torch will not allow you to go into turbo. From here, as your cells get further depleted, you will no longer be able to go into high, from there, it will keep you from going to medium, then once the cells are really low, the output on low drops smoothly into some type of moonlight mode.


Confirmed, mine did the same thing as the cell drained. At lower battery capacities remaining, the higher modes were sequentially disabled upon re-activation.


----------



## brightnorm

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> Hmmm, well, a turbohead model would be a whole new light really. Since the reflector is not removable in the current design, you would need to replace the entire head (which is >90% of the cost of the light, I'm sure). Turbohead options really only work when the guts of the light are common, and you can swap only a new reflector head (i.e. keep the same pill, emitter, etc)...



Yes, that is what I meant - an entire separate turbohead. Since it would be swappable with the regular head buyers could buy one version and later buy the other head. It would be an expensive option but those willing to buy a TM11 in the first place might well consider that option.

Brightnorm


----------



## Dillo0

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I really don't think the barrel of the torch is worth as much as the head with all those electronics. I think they should just release a thrower with a different name while retaining the stuff we like about this torch.


----------



## Dillo0

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Other neat thing of note. When you put the torch in lock out mode, the light will display the voltage in the cells before entering lockout. This way, you can find the voltage of the cells without unscrewing the head. I just noticed that this is in the manual... I must have missed it the first time around.


----------



## zs&tas

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Dillo0 said:


> I really don't think the barrel of the torch is worth as much as the head with all those electronics. I think they should just release a thrower with a different name while retaining the stuff we like about this torch.



TMT, tiny monster thrower, sounds like TNT - i like that !

there is a lack - i.e. none, big power, multi emiter throwy lights its anoying.


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Sysmax who makes the Tiny Munster, already has the Jetbeam RRT-3 Triple XM-L with bigger and deeper reflectors, and the three emitters more closely packed/spaced together to maximise throw, thus increasing throw from the TM's 283 meters to the RRT-3 Triple's 346 meters.

Furthermore, the RRT-3 Triple has the head and battery carrier built as one piece, with a separate tail cap, for superior thermal heat transfer/dispersion from the head to the body.
By comparison, the TM has the battery carrier and tail cap as one piece, and the head separate from the battery carrier/tail cap unit, with silicone grease in between the threads, resulting in less efficient heat transfer from the head to the body, to disperse the heat for cooling - hence the TM suffers more from thermal cut off issues than the RRT-3 Triple.

The RRT-3 Triple also has a tail end switch for the overhand grip to hold the flashlight high to maximise the throw, but pity they have not updated the magnetic ring into the TM's side switch, which is so much easier to use one-handed in a large tubular diameter flashlight...


----------



## brightnorm

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Although the RRT-3 throws further than the TM11 it isn't a real thrower. The "TM11-T" would come closer to that goal because of a deeper and noticeably wider head.

Brightnorm


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Presently Sysmax's TM11's head is 60mm in diameter, and total length 135mm long.
Sysmax's RRT-3 Triple XM-L is 67mm in diameter, and 198mm long, such that it already has a larger, and deeper reflector, albeit with the three emitters more tightly packed together for greater throw too, and the head and battery carrier is a one-piece design for superior thermal conduction.
Presently, most of the pure thrower heads like the single emitter Crelant 7G5, Olight SR51 & M3X and Sunway T40CS are around 60-63mm; smaller than the RRT-3 Triple XM-L's.
I guess if the TM11-T had an even bigger head than 67mm, then it could throw further than the RRT-3 Triple XM-L - albeit still a flood-throw - a combination of flood and throw.

To get an idea of the gain, Selfbuilt has measured an SR92 Triple XM-L with a 98mm bezel diameter to throw 425 meters.
A TK70 Triple XM-L with a 106mm bezel and relatively deeper reflectors, can throw even further than the SR92, but the lateral flood/spill is diminished due to the relatively deeper reflectors.
However, these 100mm bezel diameters are really not large, but "oversized" lights.
Just imagine a Tiny Munster 135mm long with a 106mm wide bezel diameter?

For outright throw, without the flooding, Saabluster [Michael] says that a single emitter will still out-throw a triple emitter, so it'd be very easy to turn the TM11 into a real thrower with a single emitter and new head, but the head is 90% of the flashlight anyway - so they could make a new head albeit new flashlight altogether, and save a little cost by sharing the same TM11 4x18650 in-parallel tubular battery carrier/body...


----------



## zs&tas

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

my bad so there are a few maybe although none that takes my fancy ! Why has no one tried the surefire a2 setup, with all xml but one reflector........


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

The Surefire A2 Aviator has three led's on the periphery, surrounding the one xenon bulb, all in one reflector.
Apparently, it was originally intended for pilots to make a half press of the tail end switch to have the three led's do low output for use inside the cockpit, then a full press would activate the xenon bulb for high output, to inspect the plane on the ground etc.
This model is no longer in production..


----------



## brightnorm

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



peterharvey73 said:


> Presently Sysmax's TM11's head is 60mm in diameter, and total length 135mm long.
> Sysmax's RRT-3 Triple XM-L is 67mm in diameter, and 198mm long, such that it already has a larger, and deeper reflector, albeit with the three emitters more tightly packed together for greater throw too, and the head and battery carrier is a one-piece design for superior thermal conduction.
> Presently, most of the pure thrower heads like the single emitter Crelant 7G5, Olight SR51 & M3X and Sunway T40CS are around 60-63mm; smaller than the RRT-3 Triple XM-L's.
> I guess if the TM11-T had an even bigger head than 67mm, then it could throw further than the RRT-3 Triple XM-L - albeit still a flood-throw - a combination of flood and throw.
> 
> To get an idea of the gain, Selfbuilt has measured an SR92 Triple XM-L with a 98mm bezel diameter to throw 425 meters.
> A TK70 Triple XM-L with a 106mm bezel and relatively deeper reflectors, can throw even further than the SR92, but the lateral flood/spill is diminished due to the relatively deeper reflectors.
> However, these 100mm bezel diameters are really not large, but "oversized" lights.
> Just imagine a Tiny Munster 135mm long with a 106mm wide bezel diameter?
> 
> For outright throw, without the flooding, Saabluster [Michael] says that a single emitter will still out-throw a triple emitter, so it'd be very easy to turn the TM11 into a real thrower with a single emitter and new head, but the head is 90% of the flashlight anyway - so they could make a new head albeit new flashlight altogether, and save a little cost by sharing the same TM11 4x18650 in-parallel tubular battery carrier/body...



Excellent points.

Brightnorm


----------



## Dimitri Stephan

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Excellent review! I've been wanting to get this light since the first time I saw it today but the only thing keeping me from placing an order is the flickering issue. Can I rest assured that if I were to purchase one now, it would have the revised circuit board and cause no problems? If the answer is yes, then I will be purchasing this light immediately!


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Dimitri Stephan said:


> Can I rest assured that if I were to purchase one now, it would have the revised circuit board and cause no problems?


Well, since the flickering issue was fixed before this review was published two months ago, it would seem likely that any lights in current retail channels would have the most recent version.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

The only complaint I've seen about any of the recent versions is one that was posted a couple of days ago in the TM11 Malfunctions thread. A member got the latest version (assuming V1.11-1110 is the latest) and is having trouble with one of the emitters when in low mode...but I have a feeling that's likely an isolated problem.


----------



## mauiblue

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I placed an order for the TM11 last night...Woo Hoo! Should be getting it next week. I decided on this torch because of the great reviews and performance. I'll report back when I got my new flashlight in hand.


----------



## brightnorm

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

My TM11 "early version" at first prematurely dimmed from turbo to high in about 1.5 minutes from a cold start. Today, for some reason it took about 4 minutes. Is it possible that repeated use somehow "normalizes" the downshifiting process? Has anyone else experienced this?

Brightnorm


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I suspect it will still flicker [edit "jump up and down"] from turbo to high and vice versa as thermal protection kicks in at 60 degrees like mine.
However, I don't think it should bother Mauible? Or will it??? Personally, it doesn't bother me.
Will he even run it long enough for heat to build up, and thermal protection to kick in?

Brightnorm, I have not experienced what you describe with my November TM11 at all; I think you should return it to Nitecore for an update - sounds like a malfunction to me?
Mine will only step down when it gets really hot - and that takes 8 to 10 minutes on continuously running turbo...


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I know this threads has gotten long, so to clarify for everyone, the original "flickering" issue was the intermittent loss of signal or rapid flashing down to lower output levels shortly after starting a Turbo mode run. This was a true flicker effect, and seems to be limited to the V1.10-1108 model version. The second two later samples I received (V1.11-1110 version) had no evidence of this, and I believe the problem was quickly resolved and should no longer be an issue for any light purchased in the last two months.

The oscillations once the temperature sensor kicks in are another matter - these occur after several minutes of Turbo runtime, and are likely due to an overly narrow range between the temperature set points controlling mode switching. These are not "flickering", but sustained periods alternating between Hi and Turbo (i.e. as the light cools from the switch down to Hi, it reverts back to Turbo, and the cycle repeats). This effect was variable across all three samples I received. After the review was complete, I had correspondence with Nitecore and understood that were going to lower the temperature set point for the return to Turbo, which should resolve (or greatly reduce) this issue. I haven't tested any additional samples, but I imagine this has been improved from the early samples.

The issue with failure of one emitter was also an early issue, due to a soldering defect. This was apparently resolved by the time the final sample was sent to me for testing. Interesting that someone reports an intermittent failure on their sample - in the original issue, the emitter failure was permanent once it occurred. 

:wave:


----------



## MDJAK

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Incredible review. Wow, what a tremendous contribution to the forum. Thank you very much. I've been considering this light, but having just gotten the Jetbeam RRT-3 XML, it seems to be alike except shorter in length. Hmm, not sure if it's worth it in that light. Don't think I'd like the light automatically throttling down from turbo mode. My Jetbeam never does that, though I've only had it for a short time now.


----------



## Dimitri Stephan

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I have purchased this light along with 4 AW 2900 mah cells. Will these make contact with the head or will I have to apply a blob of solder to the top of the cells? 
Thanks!


----------



## mauiblue

peterharvey73 said:


> I suspect it will still flicker [edit "jump up and down"] from turbo to high and vice versa as thermal protection kicks in at 60 degrees like mine.
> However, I don't think it should bother Mauiblue? Or will it??? Personally, it doesn't bother me.
> Will he even run it long enough for heat to build up, and thermal protection to kick in?



I'm planning to stress test this torch to a point. I like the ability to have 2K lumens at a press of the button but I'm sure high mode will be enough for the majority of my night shift at my part time security job. I'll let the forum know how it works out. The flashlight is at the post office and I'll be picking it up tomorrow morning and have the batteries charged up for tomorrow's shift. Can't wait to light up the night. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## guiri

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Dimitri Stephan said:


> I have purchased this light along with 4 AW 2900 mah cells. Will these make contact with the head or will I have to apply a blob of solder to the top of the cells?
> Thanks!



From what I understand, you shouldn't have to, however, my Redilast 3100 flat tops do NOT work in MY TM11


----------



## Olli1783

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

My REDILAST 3100 WORKS in My TM11!


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



guiri said:


> From what I understand, you shouldn't have to, however, my Redilast 3100 flat tops do NOT work in MY TM11



Regarding calling the Redilast 3100s flat tops: My understanding (from the Redilast sales thread in the CPF Marketplace) is that all Redilast 18650 batteries are technically button top batteries. They have a very WIDE button that makes them look kind of like a flat top...but I think all the Redilast 18650 batteries are button tops. The Redilast 3100s I use work just fine in my TM11 (never had any problem with contact). 

As to the AW 2900 batteries, I think those are indeed flat tops and likely won't work (without help) in the TM11 (at least, I'm pretty sure that's the case).


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



varuscelli said:


> Regarding calling the Redilast 3100s flat tops: My understanding (from the Redilast sales thread in the CPF Marketplace) is that all Redilast 18650 batteries are technically button top batteries. They have a very WIDE button that makes them look kind of like a flat top...but I think all the Redilast 18650 batteries are button tops. The Redilast 3100s I use work just fine in my TM11 (never had any problem with contact).
> 
> As to the AW 2900 batteries, I think those are indeed flat tops and likely won't work (without help) in the TM11 (at least, I'm pretty sure that's the case).


Yes, that is a good summary.

The problem with our lexicon is that there are really 3 types of battery tops: small button-top (like the AW 2200mAh and many older batteries), large button top (like the Redilast 2900mAh and 3100mAh), and true flat-top (like the AW 2900mAh and 3100mAh).

In a true flat-top, the plastic wrapping is higher than the metal contact. This type of cell cannot work in any light that doesn't have a small raised contact point or spring in the head. They will not work without modification in the TM11.

The Redilast-style large button top is a way to keep a raised postive contact surface on the cell. The problem people are having with Redilast 3100mAh batteries in this light is not due to their being flat-tops (they aren't!) - it is due to the overall cell length being too large to fully screw down the head. 

This is the fundamental problem as 18650s have increased in capacity - the laws of physics mean you are getting a longer or wider cell. Since width tolerances are petty tight, most cells have had to get longer (hence most flat-tops, to ensure overall length is still reasonable). The large button-top design was a way to keep length shorter than a traditional small button top, while still maintaining a good contact surface. But it seems are you hit-or-miss with the tolerances in the TM11.


----------



## Dillo0

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I have been using the Redilast 3100mAh cells in my TM11. I have two sets of four cells. One that is charged and one that is in my torch. I alternate sets in my torch every two days. This way, I always have freshly charged cells in my torch. I haven't had trouble with any of my cells fitting. Also, someone has reported using the 4Greer 3100mAh cells which are longer to my understanding, and they work. I somewhat suspect that some of the earlier models had a shorter battery compartment, but I wonder if there is a way to confirm that.


----------



## Heavytrevy

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Ive been using "BLAZER" protected ncr 3100's with no problems.
much cheaper than the redilast and a good option for Aussies, can be found on ebay with free shipping locally.

Runtime is exceptional with 3100's 
I use my TM11 as my daily and it replaces a TK35 .
Although the beam dosent reach as far the hot spot is 4 times the size and the spill is outa this world.

I highly recommend the TM11 for its size it has no equal.

Regards
Trev


----------



## mauiblue

WOW! Picked up my new TM11 today from the post office, charged up the batteries and just tried it out at the warehouse site I patrol. Amazing amount of light considering how small a package. It does come quite warm during my walk around but I don't get any flickering issues using the turbo mode. I'm using a set of Ultrafire 2600 cells as it came with the light and no problems are up at the moment. I will be investing in higher end cells and have them as backup. Thanks to the OP for the get review and all the input by the members on this thread. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## HIDblue

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Has anyone tried using the Eagletac 3100 cells in the TM11? It appears to have a button top...


----------



## Olli1783

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

he report I can tomorrow, because then my eye-30 comes together with 3100 EagleTac Battery.





HIDblue said:


> Has anyone tried using the Eagletac 3100 cells in the TM11? It appears to have a button top...


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Olli1783 said:


> hereportIcantomorrow, becausethenmyeye-30 comestogether with3100EagleTacBattery.



 

Oh, wait....maybe I misunderstood.


----------



## HIDblue

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Olli1783 said:


> hereportIcantomorrow, becausethenmyeye-30 comestogether with3100EagleTacBattery.



Huh???


----------



## HIDblue

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



mauiblue said:


> WOW! Picked up my new TM11 today from the post office, charged up the batteries and just tried it out at the warehouse site I patrol. Amazing amount of light considering how small a package. It does come quite warm during my walk around but I don't get any flickering issues using the turbo mode. I'm using a set of Ultrafire 2600 cells as it came with the light and no problems are up at the moment. I will be investing in higher end cells and have them as backup. Thanks to the OP for the get review and all the input by the members on this thread.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk



Hey mauiblue...any chance you could take a shot of the TM11 in action in the warehouse???


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

*On the issue of the various 3100mAh batteries working in this light:*

As I understand it, most of these batteries are based on the Panasonic NCR18650A cell. They differ however on the exact design of the protection circuit and the positive contact plate (i.e. small button-top, wide button-top, or flat-top). As a result, they differ in their over length - and the TM11 has a very definite tolerance margin for cell length.

True flat-top cells never work in this light (i.e. cells where the wrapping extends higher than the contact plate, as in many of the newer high capacity AW cells). 3100mAh batteries with a button-top (small or wide) may work in the light, depending on overall length. I had previously determined that 67-69mm was the required 18650 height to ensure reliable operation, as mentioned in the review.

I have just tested some 4GREER 3100mAh cells (small button-top, 69.0mm average height) and found they would activate in one of my TM11 samples, but not another. This tells me that my earlier estimate was pretty accurate - you are running a risk that your TM11 sample will not activate on any battery 69.0mm or taller.

Again, it is not a question of capacity of any given cell - it is strictly a question of overall battery length (and the need for a slightly raised contact plate). Tolerances of individual TM11 samples (and the heights of individual cells) will vary from one another, but 67-69mm seems to be the range you want to stick with, to ensure reliable operation.
:wave:


----------



## toysareforboys

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

What's the cheapest places to purchase the Tiny Monster? I saw hkequip has it for $225 (with the CPF discount)

Is that the best deal out there?!?

Thanks!

-Jamie M.


----------



## HIDblue

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> *On the issue of the various 3100mAh batteries working in this light:*
> 
> As I understand it, most of these batteries are based on the Panasonic NCR18650A cell. They differ however on the exact design of the protection circuit and the positive contact plate (i.e. small button-top, wide button-top, or flat-top). As a result, they differ in their over length - and the TM11 has a very definite tolerance margin for cell length.
> 
> True flat-top cells never work in this light (i.e. cells where the wrapping extends higher than the contact plate, as in many of the newer high capacity AW cells). 3100mAh batteries with a button-top (small or wide) may work in the light, depending on overall length. I had previously determined that 67-69mm was the required 18650 height to ensure reliable operation, as mentioned in the review.
> 
> I have just tested some 4GREER 3100mAh cells (small button-top, 69.0mm average height) and found they would activate in one of my TM11 samples, but not another. This tells me that my earlier estimate was pretty accurate - you are running a risk that your TM11 sample will not activate on any battery 69.0mm or taller.
> 
> Again, it is not a question of capacity of any given cell - it is strictly a question of overall battery length (and the need for a slightly raised contact plate). Tolerances of individual TM11 samples (and the heights of individual cells) will vary from one another, but 67-69mm seems to be the range you want to stick with, to ensure reliable operation.
> :wave:



As always, thanks selfbuilt.


----------



## toysareforboys

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



varuscelli said:


> Wow, I hadn't read this elsewhere. I made one from a plastic milk carton that fits nicely and works well but has the known sickly yellow spot in the middle. I'm trying to figure out if the EagleTac M3C4 diffusers are sold separately by any vendor.
> 
> Anyone happen to know the specific part number of that diffuser/filter? I think it's the M3 Diffuser (from the EagleTac website), but I'm having trouble figuring it out for sure (searching now.)


The local Home Depot had DC Fix "Sand" film in stock!!! I found it by typing "fix sand" in the search box  $10 for a whole roll!! (1395sq in/9000 sq cm) 

When I went there to pick it up, I asked three people, nobody had any idea what I was talking about!! I found it after an hour of looking, in the "Decor" section, on a table in a stainless steel basket (not on the big racks).




LICK FOR HIGH RES!




LICK FOR HIGH RES!

Nice super smooth flood beam with that, no colour change 

-Jamie M.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



toysareforboys said:


> Nice super smooth flood beam with that, no colour change


Frosted films are always an inexpensive choice to diffuse light beams. FYI, the screw-on diffuser from the Eagletac M3C4 lights is a perfect fit for the TM11.

FYI, you should edit your posts to remove direct links to vendors sites (not allowed on CPF). Same for discussions of deals - check out CPFMP for that.


----------



## toysareforboys

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> FYI, you should edit your posts to remove direct links to vendors sites (not allowed on CPF). Same for discussions of deals - check out CPFMP for that.


Oh, didn't know that. Thanks for the heads up, links removed 

EDIT: Is CPFMP down? "Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to www.cpfmarketplace.com"??
RE-EDIT: Woot, it's back up! 

-Jamie M.


----------



## MDJAK

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



mauiblue said:


> I placed an order for the TM11 last night...Woo Hoo! Should be getting it next week. I decided on this torch because of the great reviews and performance. I'll report back when I got my new flashlight in hand.




I ordered it last evening also. I got it for $224 from Battery Junction. I probably don't need it as I just got the Jetbeam RRT-3, but hey, what the heck, the name Tiny Monster wooed me. And I used my Amex points, so basically got it for free. That makes it even better.


----------



## ericb445

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I think I have a buggy TM11, when I lock it out with the switch I can unlock it by just pushing and holding the switch. Does anyone else notice the same thing? Also at times when I go to turn it on it will just flash once real quick. I may just be dumber then this light. 
-Eric


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

So normally, to turn it off completely, the light must already be on - we hold down the button fully, and we will get a single flash, followed by multiple rapid flashed of the led ring.
Once fully off, to turn it onto standby, we do three quick full depth presses in one second, then we will get so many flashes of the led which tells us the voltage, and it's onto standby mode.

If you like, you can turn it completely off by doing *1/2 turn or 180 degrees, to loosen the battery carrier,* therefore disconnecting the current.
To quickly turn onto standby, *re-tighten the battery carrier,* to engage the current - this will give you so many rapid flashes of the led to indicate the voltage.


I can't unlock mine just by holding the button down.
I also never get one quick flash.
Sounds like you do have a buggy switch - must email warranty depo.....


----------



## toysareforboys

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



ericb445 said:


> I think I have a buggy TM11, when I lock it out with the switch I can unlock it by just pushing and holding the switch.


So when you lock it as per: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8ipGhJMESE#t=2m20s

You can just unlock it with a single full press?

-Jamie M.


----------



## MDJAK

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Just tracked my package. It'll be here today. Looking forward to getting it. Very quick shipping by battery junction and great communication also.


----------



## ericb445

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Yep, Jamie. Locked out using the turn the light on and hold the button until it flashes once to indicate locked out. Then I can press and hold button and the light will turn on.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Ericb445: something's definitely wrong (whether with the switch itself or something else that's causing the switch to function improperly). You shouldn't be able to exit lockout in the manner described. I'm pretty sure the thing to do is contact the vendor from whom you made the purchase, explain the problem, and arrange for an RMA for replacement.


----------



## MDJAK

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



MDJAK said:


> Just tracked my package. It'll be here today. Looking forward to getting it. Very quick shipping by battery junction and great communication also.



And here it is, alongside some of my other toys.


----------



## toysareforboys

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



MDJAK said:


> And here it is, alongside some of my other toys.


Nice pic  What's the one in the middle??

-Jamie M.


----------



## MDJAK

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



toysareforboys said:


> Nice pic  What's the one in the middle??
> 
> -Jamie M.



The one with the lanyard hanging is the Jetbeam RRT3-XML.


----------



## toysareforboys

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



MDJAK said:


> The one with the lanyard hanging is the Jetbeam RRT3-XML.


Ohhhh, sexy  Beam shot comparison between the two!??! 

-Jamie M.


----------



## MDJAK

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Unfortunately, I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed when it comes to this stuff. The JetBeam has a very easy to use rear switch that turns the light on and off, and a rotary dial near the head that's seven position, from low to turbo to strobe. Simple, even for a dummy like me.

The Tiny Monster has a push button that has different modes and I can't quite figure it out yet. My son (you know kids) just figured it out, showed it to me a few times, and I still don't understand it. I can't seem to enter turbo mode. I got low, medium and high, but that's it. In addition, as I'm very new to this, I wouldn't know how to set my camera to take the shots. I'd love to, believe me.


----------



## toysareforboys

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



MDJAK said:


> I can't quite figure it out yet.


Here's a great vid showing the different modes. Pay attention to how quickly she presses the button  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8ipGhJMESE#t=0m50s

-Jamie M.


----------



## MDJAK

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Yep, I just watched it a few times. I figured out how to turn it off, how to turn it on, and go from low to med to high, and how to turn on the strobe. I can't get it into turbo though. Or at least I don't think it's in turbo. Maybe it is. It's raining and foggy out right now so the beam doesn't go that far. Hard to tell. I will say that the button is not my favorite implementation.


----------



## MDJAK

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I think I figured out the momentary turbo mode, but not how to place it in turbo without holding the button down. I'll get another lesson from my son in the morning. I'm now blinded by the light.


----------



## MDJAK

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

okay, my apologies for successive posts if that is against the rules. My son just showed and explained it to me again and now I understand it. You can go into constant turbo mode by turning it off momentarily, whether in low, med or high, and then pressing all the way down and releasing quickly. That places it in turbo mode. And my eyes are hurting me now. Wow, this thing is bright. I will try to take some pics for comparison.


----------



## Dimitri Stephan

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Mine just arrived today. First impressions are very positive. I really love the light because it fits nicely in the palm of my hand, is well constructed and weighs a lot with batteries! However, I was surprised to see that the hotspot is very yellowish instead of cool white, but ironically the spill beam looks very cool in color. The spill beam has the same color temperature as my v10r ti, but for some reason the hotspot has a completely different tint to it which i don't like. Can anyone else expand on this? I bought the cool version instead of the warm on, so could someone please let me know if this is normal?

Thanks!


----------



## MDJAK

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I did not know the light came in different varieties, for mine is not yellow at all. I used it last night on a 3 mile walk with my dog around a dark lake. I was switching through all modes constantly as the need arose and the batteries lasted throughout the entire hour or so walk.

Of course, I had my JetBeam RRT-3 XML in my jacket pocket just in case.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Dimitri Stephan said:


> I bought the cool version instead of the warm on, so could someone please let me know if this is normal?
> 
> Thanks!



Well....I'm not sure what that means. I thought there was only one version of the TM11 (not a cool version and a warm version).


----------



## HIDblue

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

A neutral white version of the TM11 was available as well. GG had them for sale, but they already sold out.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Wow -- I must have slept right through the neutral version release...(winter hibernation mode or something).


----------



## Dimitri Stephan

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

So could mine actually be a neutral version? I need to know because I'm not liking the yellow hotspot at all!


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Dimitri, I'd guess that something in your documentation would show that -- either in the receipt from the vendor or in (or on) the box and/or instruction manual that accompanied the light. I'd check the vendor receipt carefully. Now if it's NOT the neutral version, I'm not sure what kind of indicator there might be to show it as an original version, but I'd have to guess that if it's the neutral version there would be some kind of indicator somewhere in the associated documentation.


----------



## guiri

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



varuscelli said:


> Wow -- I must have slept right through the neutral version release...(winter hibernation mode or something).



No problem! Three quick clicks and you're back in normal mode...


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Dimitri Stephan said:


> So could mine actually be a neutral version? I need to know because I'm not liking the yellow hotspot at all!



I would personally regard the TM's tint as being neutral, since the Jetbeam RRT-3 SST-50 is truly cool white beside the Tiny Monster...


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



guiri said:


> No problem! Three quick clicks and you're back in normal mode...



My switch has been acting up lately and sometimes only two out of three of my emitters actually come on....that, plus a rather greenish hue I've been experiencing. I mean, other that that, yeah...the three click thing might do it. :sick2:


----------



## Dimitri Stephan

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I have sent GG a message regarding the light. I will try to post a pic of the hotspot next to my v10r's beam for comparison.


----------



## Dimitri Stephan

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*







Here is a beam comparison between my TM11(left) and my V10R Ti (right). This is definitely a neutral white to me, but please do let me know the exact tint of this light. It seems to render all colors yellow instead of having the same effect as a tungsten light for example which is closer to sunlight IMO.


----------



## Heavytrevy

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Yep my TM11( latest version) beam is very yellow as well, id def say its neutral . I find it very good for night spotting animals in the rainforest.


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

The TM is probably neutral.
It is possible that it is slightly cool white.
On it's own, the TM appears more cool white.

I have 3 V10R's: V10R Ti XP-G R5, V10R Al XP-G R5, and V10R XM-L T6.
I find the Sunways are too cool white.
Their XP-G R5 is very cool, and their new XM-L T6 is even cooler!
All the V10R's are too cool in fact, for me anyway; they make my eyes sore.
The excessive coolness makes red meat appear with a bluish tinge etc.
However, it only appears really cool back to back with another flashlight; on it's own, it's not that bad.
I suspect they may be using too cool a tint to make the V10R look brighter than it is?

I once accidentally purchased fluorescent tubes with an excessively cool tint.
It was called cool daylight or something?
It really hurt my eyes, and the eyes of all my staff.
So I relocated those fluoro tubes to illuminate the back of my business.
I purchased another pair of fluoro tubes for the consultation room - this time in just cool white.
I think the order goes: warm, neutral, cool white, daylight, then cool daylight, or something like that - I can't remember exactly.
I've never been happy with my three V10R XP-G and XM-L T6's tint.
Personally, I think the Tiny Munster's tint is fine.
But then, some people luv super cool tints....


----------



## HIDblue

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Dimitri Stephan said:


> Here is a beam comparison between my TM11(left) and my V10R Ti (right). This is definitely a neutral white to me, but please do let me know the exact tint of this light. It seems to render all colors yellow instead of having the same effect as a tungsten light for example which is closer to sunlight IMO.



Wow, that tint is a lot warmer than I thought it would be. Hmmm...maybe you got a neutral version by mistake?


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Just for another take on color temperature, here's a Preon 2 High CRI (left) and an early (non-neutral) TM11 (right). White balance set to auto. Preon 2 was on highest output (150 lumens), TM11 on lowest output (200 lumens) to get the output levels as close as I could.


----------



## Phanatic

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> The oscillations once the temperature sensor kicks in are another matter - these occur after several minutes of Turbo runtime, and are likely due to the sensitivity of the sensor to changes in temperature. These are not "flickering", but sustained periods alternating between Hi and Turbo (i.e. as the light cools from the switch down to Hi, it reverts back to Turbo, and the cycle repeats). This effect was variable across all three samples I received. After the review was complete, I had correspondence with Nitecore and understood that were going to lower the temperature set point for the return to Turbo, which should resolve (or greatly reduce) this issue. I haven't tested any additional samples, but I imagine this has been improved from the early samples.
> 
> :wave:




The oscillations are caused by insufficient hysteresis in the thermal control circuit. It is not caused by the circuit being too "sensitive" or the threshold being set at the wrong temperature.


----------



## Dimitri Stephan

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I am now sure I got the neutral version by mistake. The only problem now is choosing between having it replaced with a cool unit or just keep the neutral one. This is the only neutral flashlight I own. Could someone help me make this decision. I like cool tints better because of how the make things look and because of the extra brightness. However, if anyone can convince me to keep the neutral version then I am willing to listen to your points.


----------



## scottyhazzard

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I like neutral because I feel it helps me see what I'm illuminating. The colors are more true and the details are not washed out by what I perceive to be bleaching or blueing of colors by a cool tint. Sure I can see a bit further but shades of color are lost- green and yellow are less distinguishable. Not a matter of life or death but important to me. I don't watch standard def TV because I want a better quality image, same thing with my lights. I hope that that helps clarify cool & neutral a bit.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Phanatic said:


> The oscillations are caused by insufficient hysteresis in the thermal control circuit. It is not caused by the circuit being too "sensitive" or the threshold being set at the wrong temperature.


Yes, hysteresis is the correct term for my thermostat analogy (not sensitivity). But the correction to increase the hysteresis remains as I described - lower the temperature set point at which the jump back up to Turbo occurs. Nitecore has apparently done this on newer samples, but I have not tested one to confirm.



Dimitri Stephan said:


> Here is a beam comparison between my TM11(left) and my V10R Ti (right). This is definitely a neutral white to me, but please do let me know the exact tint of this light. It seems to render all colors yellow instead of having the same effect as a tungsten light for example which is closer to sunlight IMO.


Hard to tell from one isolated pic, could just be very non-premium cool whites (i.e., with a strong green tint on the left - like a 1S or 1T tint bin - and a blue-tint on the right). Hard to tell without a known Neutral white included under the same conditions. :shrug:


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Dimitri Stephan said:


> I am now sure I got the neutral version by mistake. The only problem now is choosing between having it replaced with a cool unit or just keep the neutral one. This is the only neutral flashlight I own. Could someone help me make this decision. I like cool tints better because of how the make things look and because of the extra brightness. However, if anyone can convince me to keep the neutral version then I am willing to listen to your points.



Just be careful.
I didn't know that the Tiny Munster was available in two different versions, and two different tints at all?
I thort it was just the one version and one tint?
Maybe your particular emitter has a more neutral or warmer tint than others?
Individual emitters do vary in tint.
However, your photo of the TM11 and V10R tints looks exactly the same as mine, or virtually the same.

If you are not happy, do contact your dealer for an exchange very quickly.
However, I suspect that your next TM's tint will look the same.
I suspect it's actually the V10R's tint that is too cool, and the TM's tint is more neutral...


----------



## Dillo0

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Since the end of December, there have been both a neutral and standard version. One thing of note is that the color of the center of the beam of the standard version is indeed more "greenish/yellow" than many other torches with cool emitters. Once you have it on high, the greenish tint is not noticeable.


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Dillo0 said:


> Since the end of December, there have been both a neutral and standard version. One thing of note is that the color of the center of the beam of the standard version is indeed more "greenish/yellow" than many other torches with cool emitters. Once you have it on high, the greenish tint is not noticeable.



Yes, there is too!
Thanks for letting us know, else we may never have known.
They slipped in a new neutral version - so indeed Dimitri may have gotten the neutral by mistake?
More motive for Dimitri to exchange now.
I like mine slightly cool white, but not too cool or excessively cool white like my 3x Sunway V10R's...


----------



## Phanatic

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Sorry for the terse comment last night, but I just wanted to make the point that adjusting a SINGLE threshold up and down isn't the best solution IMHO. If the single threshold is set below the maximum specified temperature of the flashlight (a necessary thing, obviously, and a temperature which would be easily exceeded by the flashlight if it remained in Turbo mode) and above the steady-state temperature of the flashlight when in High mode, then the flashlight will oscillate between Turbo and High modes. If the single threshold is set far enough below the steady-state temperature of the flashlight when in High mode, then it won't oscillate, but the result would unduly shorten the time during which the flashlight can operate in Turbo mode. A better (but not unique) solution is to employ both upper and lower thresholds, carefully chosen (and left as an exercise for the reader based on Selfbuilt's excellent data ) to achieve both maximum run time in Turbo mode and no oscillations between Turbo and High modes. 

I'm not quite ready to pull the trigger on buying this one yet. I look forward to Selfbuilt's data on newer samples when they are available.

-P


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Phanatic said:


> A better (but not unique) solution is to employ both upper and lower thresholds, carefully chosen (and left as an exercise for the reader based on Selfbuilt's excellent data ) to achieve both maximum run time in Turbo mode and no oscillations between Turbo and High modes.


Thanks for the greater clarity. And I certainly agree - it is not just the lower threshold that matters, but the appropriateness of the relative level of both the upper and lower thresholds (and their distance from each other). 

My read on the three samples I was sent is that there was too much variability at one or more of these points. I gather from the response of Nitecore's engineers that they believe the problem is with the lower threshold. Or, more acurately, they believe lowering the lower threshold will eliminate the appearance of the problem.  I hope it will.



> I'm not quite ready to pull the trigger on buying this one yet. I look forward to Selfbuilt's data on newer samples when they are available.


Unfortunately, I doubt they will be sending me another one for review. Many lights undergo minor circuit adjustments during their production runs, and I rarely receive additional samples to test once the initial major kinks are worked out. :shrug:


----------



## Sigmasailor

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Hmmm, prior to getting myself one of these lights I asked my supplier if he got a fresh batch of TM-11's. He confirmed the 'flickering' problem was a thing of the past so I ordered one. It is now returned after it started flickering and died within 10 minutes. I was impressed with the amount of light for about 5 minutes but was denied the change to try it out in the dark.


----------



## JudasD

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Once again another fine review has caused this poor sap to increase his credit card balance. Thanks a lot selfbuilt! It's all your fault! 
I am just about to order some Redilast 3100's. So far i only see 1 person has not been able to get these cells to work in this light. Does anyone know of anyone else that has not been able to get these cells to work in this light?

Thanks,
JD


----------



## F250XLT

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Fantastic review....I really want one of these, but like many others here, I'm nervous about which version I'll receive.


----------



## SikDMAX

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Same here - is there any way to verify/confirm which version to get? Has anyone checked with the company?


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



F250XLT said:


> Fantastic review....I really want one of these, but like many others here, I'm nervous about which version I'll receive.





SikDMAX said:


> Same here - is there any way to verify/confirm which version to get? Has anyone checked with the company?



I think it stands to reason that you just order the one you want from the vendor by selecting the correct version when you make the purchase (cool white or neutral) according to the product description -- just like any other light that comes in multiple versions. I'm pretty sure no vendor is just selling them randomly and it should be clearly stated which one you're buying if you look closely at the description. If the vendor lists only one, in all likelihood it's the original cool white. If they list more than one, they'll state in the description of each whether it's cool white or neutral.


----------



## F250XLT

I guess I'm talking more about the earlier versions with the circuit issues, not sure there is any way of knowing that.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



F250XLT said:


> I guess I'm talking more about the earlier versions with the circuit issues, not sure there is any way of knowing that.



Ahh, sorry. I misinterpreted what you meant by "version" based on some of the previous uncertainty expressed by others about tint (uncertainty probably driven by the rather low-key release of the neutral version). But I'd have to assume that if anyone ordered the new neutral version, the performance issues (malfunction-level issues) associated with the early releases of the cool white version would be non-issues. Of course even that might not be a certainty, but it seems like it would be a pretty safe assumption.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Sigmasailor said:


> Hmmm, prior to getting myself one of these lights I asked my supplier if he got a fresh batch of TM-11's. He confirmed the 'flickering' problem was a thing of the past so I ordered one. It is now returned after it started flickering and died within 10 minutes. I was impressed with the amount of light for about 5 minutes but was denied the change to try it out in the dark.


That's rather odd, since I understood the original flickering issue was resolved by last November. Can you provide more information as to how it failed (i.e., were you able to reactivate immediately, or did it come back on on its own, was it permanently dead, etc.?). Also, did you happen to note the version number on the inside of the head?



F250XLT said:


> Fantastic review....I really want one of these, but like many others here, I'm nervous about which version I'll receive.


Aside from the report above, it seemed as if the original flickering issue was long since resolved. The hystersis issue was always somewhat variable in presentation (i.e., the potential oscillations once thermal step-down was engaged), but that should also have been resolved (or at least improved) with Nitecore's plans to lower the low set point.


----------



## Sigmasailor

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> That's rather odd, since I understood the original flickering issue was resolved by last November. Can you provide more information as to how it failed (i.e., were you able to reactivate immediately, or did it come back on on its own, was it permanently dead, etc.?). Also, did you happen to note the version number on the inside of the head?



Unfortunately I didn't look at the serial number; cannot correct that since I returned it.

When I first got it (one week ago) I simply put in the batteries (4x18650 button tops) and tried it; I was impressed by the amount of light. I played with it a little and left it on turbo for 5-10 minutes and decided it was time to properly charge the batteries; up to now no problems. Since it was still light outside this was not the time for further experiments.

Two hours later it was dark and I put in the batteries (measured them with multi meter at 3,95 V; the light flashed 4 times saying 4 Volts; close enough). When I switched it on the flickering started (in all power settings) and after a few minutes it dimmed and died. Voltage still over 3.9 Volts. I decided to recharge them completely. So, again a couple of hours later the charger blinked 'full' (4,24 V) and I reinserted them. TM11 blinked 4 + 3 = 4.3 Volts; again close enough. The same happened; some flickering (on low power), dimming.... nothing. I cleaned the contacts with some alcohol and a cotton swap but was unable to revive it. The button kept blinking every 3 seconds. I tried it with one battery but it remained dead and was returned the next day. I hope I somehow got an old sample; wish I had looked at the serial number. After leaving it overnight (still 4.2V) I tried it just before returning but it remained dead. I'm now waiting (two weeks) since they were out of stock.

Seems like it doesn't like full batteries?


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Sigmasailor said:


> Seems like it doesn't like full batteries?


Thanks for the detailed explanation. Actually, sounds more to me like something in the circuit was failing (and was getting progressively worse over successive activation attempts).

What you describe is different from the original flickering issue, which was limited to Turbo mode after several minutes of runtime. More importantly, it was a temporary phenomenon (i.e., turn off and back on, and the light worked fine). Your light appeared to get progressively worse, and ultimately failed completely. You definitely had a bad unit, no option but to RMA for a replacement.


----------



## Sigmasailor

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> What you describe is different from the original flickering issue, which was limited to Turbo mode after several minutes of runtime. More importantly, it was a temporary phenomenon (i.e., turn off and back on, and the light worked fine). Your light appeared to get progressively worse, and ultimately failed completely. You definitely had a bad unit, no option but to RMA for a replacement.



OK, good to hear there is yet another problem and the flickering is resolved. So far I'm happy with the RMA procedure; bad luck that I have to wait for two weeks. Will keep you posted. Cannot wait to give it a try in the dark. Looked around for an alternative but there doesn't really seem to be one. No light packs so much punch is so little volume. So, nothing left to do but counting the days.......


----------



## JudasD

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Just received my TM11. It is a VL11-1110. Batteries are still on the charger so havent been able to turn it on yet. All i have are some unprotected Tenergy 18650s, so runtime is going to be limited coz i dont trust these things. I have some redilast 3100's on order as a permanent power source.
The lanyard thing is really funky. Even when i use the little piece of string to try and pass the lanyard though the opening is so small that its tearing up the lanyard! I think i am going to just use some 1/8" shock cord and weave my own little masterpiece 
Will post back once this thing gets turned on.

JD


----------



## Sigmasailor

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



JudasD said:


> The lanyard thing is really funky. Even when i use the little piece of string to try and pass the lanyard though the opening is so small that its tearing up the lanyard! I think i am going to just use some 1/8" shock cord and weave my own little masterpiece
> Will post back once this thing gets turned on.
> 
> JD



I had the same problem and discovered that the plastic connector at the end can be opened. Feeding a single strand through the hole and closing the fitting solved it for me.


----------



## JudasD

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Was able to walk around the property with the TM11 last night. I only have a TK70 to compare it to. First off, Dang this light is small! I know many have already said it, but i just had to say it as well.  On a wall bounce, the light is ever so slightly warmer on the TM11. I can only see this when pointed at a wall. At distance they look the same temp to me.

The first impression that i have is the flood is amazing. With the TK70 i get a bit of a tunneling effect in the dark. With the TM11 the night feels more open due to all the extra flood. At closer distances the TM11 is more useful. There were some deer near a tree line at about 120 yards. With the TM11 i could see them, but they weren't very bright. With the TK70 they were very lit up and very clear. However, with the TM11 i could see the entire family at once. With the TK70 i had to move the light around in order to pick them all up. To me the 200 yard claim by Nightcore seems a bit of a stretch. The light "can" go out to 200 yards, but it's very faint. What you lose in throw you really do gain in flood.

I have not been able to leave this light on very long periods of time. I am using unprotected cells and they worry me so i only keep it on for 5 minutes or so then run and check the voltage (i'm a worry-wort, i know). So far i see no flickering, but i will have a better idea once my protected cells arrive and i can do some long duration runs.

The size of this light really puts it in a league of it's own. There is just so much light from a small container that you cant help but like it. When i asked to compare the light of the two, my girlfriend said she prefers the tk70 because it's brighter. When i asked which light she would actually use she said the TM11, because she can see more. LOL You'll have to come to your own conclusion with that statement. :hahaha:

JD


----------



## Dukat

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Thanks for the update JudasD.

Is your TM11 the standard (cool white) version or the new neutral white?

If it's the cool white, do you find the color definition good enough or is it worth taking a 300 lumen reduction to go with the neutral white?


----------



## JudasD

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Dukat said:


> Thanks for the update JudasD.
> 
> Is your TM11 the standard (cool white) version or the new neutral white?
> 
> If it's the cool white, do you find the color definition good enough or is it worth taking a 300 lumen reduction to go with the neutral white?



This is the cool white version. I only have another cool white light to compare to (Fenix TK-70) and this TM11 appears to be slightly warmer than the TK-70. The color rendition is fine to me, but i am used to cool white lights.

Update on the run times. I set this light on my desk on it's tail end. The light started at 66 degrees F. After 6m45s the light was 120 degrees F and it shifted down in lumens. Then it would toggle up and down about every 30 seconds. The heatsink and head would bounce between 119 and 120 degrees. Temperature was taken by a infrared thermometer. The light was not very hot to the touch, just felt warm. I could even put it up to my cheek and it was not uncomfortable at all.

I then took it apart to measure the battery temp. The batteries were also 66 degrees when i started the test. Afterward they were 88 degrees. I do not know if this was due to discharge current or just ambient heat from the head. I will assume it was from the head because the positive contact area was also 88 degrees. 

My only gripe about this light so far is the holster. The day this was sewn someone drinkin'  The flap is crooked and looks kinda hokey. Ohh well, no worries i suppose.

One area that i have a question in is where the head screws onto the body. On my TK-70 will shut off the instant that you losen the tailcap as the non-anodized protion of the tailcap loses contact with the non-anodized portion of the body. This happens within about an 1/8 of a turn. The TM-11 takes much more than that. It takes almost 1 and 1/2 turns before it loses contact. Does anyone know how this is happening? The threads do not seem to be any finer pitch than the TK-70 and the body and head should be losing contact long before 1 and 1/2 turns. Hopefully this paragraph makes sense.

JD


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Yes, the cool TM is not extremely cool; it's almost neutral - maybe we could say neutral-cool?

My holster is almost perfectly sewn, but I don't use it at all.
If your holster is crookedly seamed, maybe you should contact the dealer to exchange the holster?

I have the same serial number as you.
From standby, I must untwist the battery carrier just 1/8th of a turn, and it is fully switched off [lock out]!
Re-tightening it by 1/8 a turn will cause the LED to flash multiple times to indicate the voltage, and then go into standby.
Personally, whether it electronically disengages at 1/2, 3/4 or 1 turn wouldn't bother me.
However, at 1.25 turns, my battery carrier has almost fallen off! This would be a problem here.
Though I would make sure you were running quality batteries like Redilasts first, before you come to conclusions about the battery carrier lock out.

Then may be you should exchange both the flashlight and the holster???
However, I don't think the tint will get any cooler.


----------



## JudasD

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I will contact the vendor and see what they can do about the holster. I'm not too worried about it, but it would be nice to have a pristine version.

I have some Redilast 3100's coming in the mail. I'll wait to see if those fair better when performing a twist-cap lockout.

I really like the tint of the cool white TM11. I think the neutral white version would have been too warm for me.

JD


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I suspect a slightly longer 18650 battery, will put extra pressure against the spring, such that it takes a long 1.25 turns for unlocking, to disengage the current from the battery carrier and the head???


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

For reference:

Free Diffuser for NiteCore TM11 with Purchase of Pillsbury Orange Sweet Rolls


----------



## JudasD

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



peterharvey73 said:


> I suspect a slightly longer 18650 battery, will put extra pressure against the spring, such that it takes a long 1.25 turns for unlocking, to disengage the current from the battery carrier and the head???



I was thinking the exact same thing at first, but the length of the batteries would not cause the negative connection of the body and the head to change. The light should shut off the instant the threads cause the body to move back away from the head. I also measured my batteries and they are only 66mm in length. Not very long at all.

Very interesting indeed.

JD


----------



## Sigmasailor

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> Thanks for the detailed explanation. Actually, sounds more to me like something in the circuit was failing (and was getting progressively worse over successive activation attempts).
> 
> What you describe is different from the original flickering issue, which was limited to Turbo mode after several minutes of runtime. More importantly, it was a temporary phenomenon (i.e., turn off and back on, and the light worked fine). Your light appeared to get progressively worse, and ultimately failed completely. You definitely had a bad unit, no option but to RMA for a replacement.



Bummer, second light arrived today; it's now running 2 of 3 LED's. The third one flickers annoyingly but is off most of the time.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Sigmasailor said:


> Bummer, second light arrived today; it's now running 2 of 3 LED's. The third one flickers annoyingly but is off most of the time.



It's worth mentioning, I think, that this second unit that you're having problems with is apparently the latest generation (based on what's posted in the "malfunctions" thread). Ugh...


----------



## gravelrash

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I'm so sorry for all the troubles people here seem to be having. I really wanted one of these lights. Wanted; past tense.


----------



## MDJAK

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I've had mine for about a month now and it's been problem free.

I used it last night on a 55 minute (3 mile) walk with my dog. I had it on turbo the entire way. The ambient temperature was about 35 degrees so the light did not get that warm, though near the end I could feel the warmth through my rather thin Goretex NorthFace gloves. Not uncomfortably hot though.

I did notice after about 45 minutes the light was no longer in turbo but had reverted to high, but that was quite sometime. I switched turbo back on and it stayed there for the remaining ten minutes.

It's an excellent little tool that's got a great combination of spill and throw, almost perfect in fact.

Alas, I received my SR90 yesterday, and I'll be walking with that bad boy tonight. I think I'll miss the spill, but it'll be fun lighting up peoples' houses across the lake.


----------



## ScottsLight

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Another awesome review SelfBuilt. It helped me a lot when deciding to buy the TM 11. It arrived today. Now I can't wait for it to get dark here in the West so that I can go play with it.
Thanks again for the review. I've read several of yours before deciding to join CPF. I guess that makes me a noob here. But I've been a flashlight Junkie for years.

Best,
Scott

Scottslight


----------



## JudasD

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

does anyone happen to know what the power usage of this light is? Curiosity mosty.

Thanks,
JD


----------



## Sigmasailor

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Assuming 1 hour run time at Turbo it consumes 12A at 3.7 V is well over 40 Watts... wow; no wonder it gets a little warm


----------



## JudasD

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Sigmasailor said:


> Assuming 1 hour run time at Turbo it consumes 12A at 3.7 V is well over 40 Watts... wow; no wonder it gets a little warm



I was thinking the same kind of thing. There is a current chart for the TK70 and i am very curious how this one compares. It's probably very close, but the proof would be in the chart. Chances are those that have the ability to produce the chart are busy with new reviews.

JD


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



MDJAK said:


> I've had mine for about a month now and it's been problem free.
> 
> I used it last night on a 55 minute (3 mile) walk with my dog. I had it on turbo the entire way. The ambient temperature was about 35 degrees so the light did not get that warm, though near the end I could feel the warmth through my rather thin Goretex NorthFace gloves. Not uncomfortably hot though.
> 
> I did notice after about 45 minutes the light was no longer in turbo but had reverted to high, but that was quite sometime. I switched turbo back on and it stayed there for the remaining ten minutes.



Great information to share, MDJAK. I don't think I've seen anyone pass along extended runtime experiences with the TM11 during cold weather use, and it's good to know that at low temps you can get such an extended runtime in turbo mode. I had wondered about that...but on the Texas Gulf Coast we don't seem to have many opportunities for that kind of use or testing.


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Does anyone find it hard to switch their TM11 on from lockout, via three quick full presses in one second?
We must repeatedly do several lots of three quick full switches in one second to totally switch the TM11 on, from lockout?


----------



## JudasD

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



peterharvey73 said:


> Does anyone find it hard to switch their TM11 totally off, via three quick full presses in one second?
> We must repeatedly do several lots of three quick full switches in one second to totally switch the TM11 off?



Mine shuts off in one click. I only need to do the three quick clicks to get it out of lockout mode. If going into lockout mode is what you mean by shutting it off, i only hold the button down for 1 second until the light blinks, then it shuts down.

JD


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



JudasD said:


> Mine shuts off in one click. I only need to do the three quick clicks to get it out of lockout mode. If going into lockout mode is what you mean by shutting it off, i only hold the button down for 1 second until the light blinks, then it shuts down.
> 
> JD



Sorry, it was incorrectly worded.
Do you find it difficult to switch on, from lockout?
Often, I do three quick full presses in one second, yet the TM won't turn on from lockout.
In the end, I end up unwinding the battery carrier by 1/4 turn, then re-tightening the battery carrier by 1/4 turn, to turn it onto standby, from lockout...


----------



## JudasD

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



peterharvey73 said:


> Sorry, it was incorrectly worded.
> Do you find it difficult to switch on, from lockout?
> Often, I do three quick full presses in one second, yet the TM won't turn on from lockout.
> In the end, I end up unwinding the battery carrier by 1/4 turn, then re-tightening the battery carrier by 1/4 turn, to turn it onto standby, from lockout...



Ahh Yes, i agree. This does happen to me too. I realized that i was pressing 3 times way too quickly. I found that i have to press three times a little slower, then it works just fine. But i never use lockout mode. I unwind the battery carrier to make a manual lockout.

JD


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I'm tired of doing 3 quick full presses in 1 second.
From now on, I'm just gonna do what you do, and unlock & re-tighten the battery carrier by 1/4 turn...


----------



## Dillo0

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

You only need to to do three quick half presses, not three full ones. Also, to make life easier, try to say a three-syllable word while pressing the button. It will make your life somewhat easier.


----------



## MDJAK

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

So I went out on my usual 3 mile walk last night with my dog. I had my new SR90 on shoulder strap ( I know, I'm a geek ) for throw when the road is long and straight, and my Tiny Monster in hand. (I also had my new EagleTac in my pocket just in case. More in a moment on that.) 

It was the first cold night in NY. Ambient air was 25 degrees. I had the TM on turbo the entire time and it stayed there, 50 minutes. And as to the head getting warm, that was a most welcome benefit as my hands inside my thin gloves were freezing. I began to hold the light by the fins up around the head and could feel the warmth immediately permeate through my gloves as I switched hands with the light, juggling the leash at the same time. It warmed my hands within a minute. An awesome side effect. LOL.

As for the EagleTac, I wound up wanting more light (had the SR90 switched off as it was difficult to aim on the strap with one hand holding the TM and the other a 26 ft retractable leash with my dog pulling me to and fro') and so I held it together with the TM in the same hand and so had not a triple but a quadruple. It was way cool and damn bright.

Hey, I said I'm a geek, didn't I? :ironic:

Oh, I forgot one thing, semi-important. I dropped the TM. Yep, I'm also a klutz. I had the lanyard around my wrist, but switched hands and didn't put it around that wrist. I let go of the light to zip up my jacket and it dropped to the ground. No damage at all.:sick2:


----------



## Sigmasailor

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Wow, that does sound good! Well; I'm waiting (again two weeks) for my third TM11. Nothing to do about that. The first one completely died within 15 minutes, on the second one the emitters started flickering after 20 minutes and now cycles between flickering and dead making it useless; it is sitting in the box ready to be picked up for a return to China.
Still room for improvement possible. Does Nitecore test these lights before they ship them? As long as they are not fully in control it is the least they should do to avoid sending poor copies of the TM11. Can't wait to finally get a good one though.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



MDJAK said:


> It was the first cold night in NY. Ambient air was 25 degrees. I had the TM on turbo the entire time and it stayed there, 50 minutes. And as to the head getting warm, that was a most welcome benefit as my hands inside my thin gloves were freezing. I began to hold the light by the fins up around the head and could feel the warmth immediately permeate through my gloves as I switched hands with the light, juggling the leash at the same time. It warmed my hands within a minute. An awesome side effect. LOL.



Ha! Another great side benefit in cold weather. Good stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## MDJAK

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Okay, I lied, sort of. After closer inspection, the drop did scratch near the bezel and slightly dent the outer portion of black, not the silver bezel. Not bad at all for a four foot drop to pavement.


----------



## mauiblue

I'm trying my best to keep gravity from winning, but I know it's not if but when I do eventually drop my Tiny Monster. I've been trying to remember to use the wrist strap whenever I do my patrol. So far so good. I've been mostly using the high setting and once in a while I go to turbo mode. It is a great torch so far and hope to get much performance from it. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sigmasailor

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I got some news from Nitecore. Apparently they started shipping modified Tiny Monsters after 20st January 2012; both failed torches were produced prior to that date. I will get a new (modified) one sometime next week; they were shipped just today. Will keep you posted

Eric


----------



## JudasD

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Sigmasailor said:


> I got some news from Nitecore. Apparently they started shipping modified Tiny Monsters after 20st January 2012; both failed torches were produced prior to that date. I will get a new (modified) one sometime next week; they were shipped just today. Will keep you posted
> 
> Eric



Interesting. Did they mention a revision number? we shall see if the torch you receive has a different date code under the head.

JD


----------



## MDJAK

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Out with TM again last night. Runs warm but expected. But button is useless with gloves on. Press and press with no response. Also, light switched on its own, also normal, between turbo and high every few minutes. While I like it, my jetbeam RRT3 XML is better quality with much better UI. Mark


----------



## Olli1783

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Tuning my tm11 http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/taschenlampen-reparaturen/12062-nitecore-tm11-defekt.html

Perfectly i love it


----------



## Norm

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Olli1783 said:


> Tuning my tm11 http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/taschenlampen-reparaturen/12062-nitecore-tm11-defekt.html
> 
> Perfectly i love it



Great Post,

Google translated version

Norm


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Olli1783 said:


> Tuning my tm11 http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/taschenlampen-reparaturen/12062-nitecore-tm11-defekt.html





Norm said:


> Great Post,
> Google translated version


Yes, well done - it's always good to see the insides of these lights. :thumbsup:

Definitely sorry to see the apparent low quality thermal compound. With the quality and expense that goes into designing/making many of these lights, I've always found it odd that so many makers would skimp out on the few extra cents needed at that step. Seems shortsighted, given what they will have to deal with in terms of returns.


----------



## Sigmasailor

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



JudasD said:


> Interesting. Did they mention a revision number? we shall see if the torch you receive has a different date code under the head.
> 
> JD



No, they didn't; if they keep their promise I will get one this week. I will forward the version number as soon as I see it. Second thing I'll do is simply pop in some charged batteries and switch it on Turbo. I hope they realise you need some good glue/contact paste....

Nice repair story above; I wonder how much a professional would charge for such a repair; looks like a couple of hours work at least.


----------



## Richie086

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Norm said:


> Great Post,
> 
> Google translated version
> 
> Norm




This is a great post. One question though, it isn't obvious to me that once the stars were removed and then reseated in the artic silver, how do you know exactly where to place them? Did the person place them in approximate positions and then place the reflector on to see if the stars were in the correct position, then slide them around to get them in proper position?


----------



## JudasD

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Richie086 said:


> This is a great post. One question though, it isn't obvious to me that once the stars were removed and then reseated in the artic silver, how do you know exactly where to place them? Did the person place them in approximate positions and then place the reflector on to see if the stars were in the correct position, then slide them around to get them in proper position?



I was thinking the exact same thing. I was also wondering how were they able to verify that all 3 emitters are level? Then did they have to readjust the reflector in order to regain their performance? It is a very nice write-up. Lots of questions though.


JD


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I was thinking that the quality of innards was really brow raising. Cracked LED dome, brass plate instead of copper, 2mm thick plate instead of a much thicker thermal slug, thermal past issues....

I'd really like to love this light but it has certainly had its issues. I can't help but to think of the performance gain that could be had with a more substantial heat sink. Obviously, the peak initial output is impressive as well as the battery configuration and flexibility.


----------



## nico

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Hello all!

First, I have to say that I am pretty amazed how nice is the community of this forum. I would be glad to become a part of it.


I decided to give it a try and buy TM11. Before I do, I would like to ask you very kindly for a little help and recommendations as I do not want to make mistake.

I have read this whole thread and I am still rather unsure about ideal batteries and charger combo.

Can you recommend me the best cells for TM11? I mean cells which:

1) Work without any problems (e.g. with flat tops)
2) Let the TM11 run at its full power
3) Have the biggest possible capacity without sacrificing the above two points

For me, price is way less important than quality but paying twice the price for extra 5% capacity is not what I want to do.
Also, if you can recommend a good charger for the cells, it would be really great.

I have never used Li-Po cells of this size and I have no idea what I should be looking for.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## HKJ

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



nico said:


> 1) Work without any problems (e.g. with flat tops)
> 2) Let the TM11 run at its full power
> 3) Have the biggest possible capacity without sacrificing the above two points



You cannot use flattops, but need some sort of button top. A simple advice (I do not know if it covers point 2) is to go for anything based on Panasonic NCR18650A, i.e. 3100mAh battery (Except AW that is flattop).
You can see my battery test summary for a list possible batteries.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



HKJ said:


> You cannot use flattops, but need some sort of button top. A simple advice (I do not know if it covers point 2) is to go for anything based on Panasonic NCR18650A, i.e. 3100mAh battery (Except AW that is flattop).
> You can see my battery test summary for a list possible batteries.


A follow up point to that is if you go for a 3100mAh battery, try to choose one of the shorter button top versions. There are reports of some of the longer cells not always working in this light. 

In my testing, I found that once you exceed 69.0mm total battery height, it gets iffy whether or not they will work in a given TM11 sample.


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



nico said:


> 1) Work without any problems (e.g. with flat tops)
> 2) Let the TM11 run at its full power
> 3) Have the biggest possible capacity without sacrificing the above two points



I use Redilast 3100 mAH Button Tops, because they were the highest capacity battery available with protection circuits, and a button top; the Redilasts work superbly, no problems.
They are based on hi quality Jap Panasonic cells, with Jap IC protection circuitry, that is assembled aftermarket.
Apparently nowadays, Panasonic themselves make 3100 mAH with protection circuit directly, but I'm not sure if they are flat top or button top?

As to the charger, I use the most recommended and highest quality charger - the Pila Charger; it works superbly.
I no longer use my DSD charger, nor my Ultrafire WF-139 charger.

My DSD charger is okay, but the LED lights up green for 10 seconds [indicating that it is fully charged], but then does one red blink periodically [indicating that it is not fully charged yet]; else the DSD charger is fine.
My Ultrafire WF-139 looks great, is very compact, but apparently, test reports say that it trickle charges the battery, so therefore can overcharge the battery if left charging for extended periods like overnight...


----------



## JudasD

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I also use the 3100 Redilast and the cells have been great so far in my TM11. One thing to note is that they aren't really a button top or a flat top. They are almost like a slightly raised flat top. This did cause me to have a bit of an issue in my charging cradle since the battery could not reach the charging terminal due to it not being a "true" button top. 

JD


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Btw, my Redilast 3100 mAH Button Tops, and my AW 2900 mAH Flat Tops, both fit my Pila, DSD and Ultrafire WF-139 Chargers superbly too...


----------



## kwarwick

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Has anyone noticed that the manual lockout feature of unscrewing the body slightly has changed since new? When I first got this light I remember being impressed that it only took a 1/4 turn to disconnect the batteries, but now I find I have to do a 1/2 turn and sometimes closer to 3/4 of a turn. When I examine the anodization of the threads very closely I see a couple of areas on both the head and the body that appear to have worn through and in fact they actually conduct (tested with a multimeter). I believe these worn areas, if they line up with each other, could be allowing an alternate ground path even once the primary path through the bare end of the body to the gold ground ring on the head has been broken.

Reading over the manual Nitecore doesn't mention the quarter turn method to completely lockout the light, only the switch activated method, so I'm going to assume they will not consider this a problem.


----------



## JudasD

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



kwarwick said:


> Has anyone noticed that the manual lockout feature of unscrewing the body slightly has changed since new? When I first got this light I remember being impressed that it only took a 1/4 turn to disconnect the batteries, but now I find I have to do a 1/2 turn and sometimes closer to 3/4 of a turn. When I examine the anodization of the threads very closely I see a couple of areas on both the head and the body that appear to have worn through and in fact they actually conduct (tested with a multimeter). I believe these worn areas, if they line up with each other, could be allowing an alternate ground path even once the primary path through the bare end of the body to the gold ground ring on the head has been broken.
> 
> Reading over the manual Nitecore doesn't mention the quarter turn method to completely lockout the light, only the switch activated method, so I'm going to assume they will not consider this a problem.



I have noticed this as well. You pretty much summed it up nicely.

JD


----------



## nico

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Thank you all for really quick and kind replies. I am going to check all the recommendations right now. I have already found a reputable and cheap eBay seller to buy a TM11 from. Therefore, few batteries and a charger is all I need to fulfill my obsessive needs. 


HKJ, your deep battery test is really impressive. Looks like *I will pick up RediLast 3100 mAh*.




peterharvey73 said:


> I use Redilast 3100 mAH Button Tops, because they were the highest capacity battery available with protection circuits, and a button top; the Redilasts work superbly, no problems.



What I really like on your reply is the fact that you named a particular brand and model. I do not want to make a mistake buying a slightly different model rendering the combo completely unusable. So this is exactly what a newbie needs. 

You also addressed existence of cells with a built-in protection circuits. This would be my point 4! Really, I forgot to mention it. I am partly a pyromaniac but I prefer not to combine my hobbies this way. 

As of the Pila charger, I have found only one seller on eBay and he does not ship internationally. Do you know of a reliable source for these? PM me please, if naming one would break the forum rules.
*
Do you think the Ultrafire WF-139 performs equally well?* This one can be ebayed easily what is a real time-saving feature.


----------



## Norm

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



nico said:


> As of the Pila charger, I have found only one seller on eBay and he does not ship internationally. Do you know of a reliable source for these? PM me please, if naming one would break the forum rules.



Naming the seller won't break the rules, linking to the seller will. 

Norm


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



nico said:


> HKJ, your deep battery test is really impressive. Looks like *I will pick up RediLast 3100 mAh*.
> ...
> What I really like on your reply is the fact that you named a particular brand and model. I do not want to make a mistake buying a slightly different model rendering the combo completely unusable. So this is exactly what a newbie needs.


Yes, HKJ's battery tests are an incredible resource. :thumbsup:

But as for the Redilast 3100mAh, be advise that at least one member in this thread has reported problems. I know from my testing that any cell over 69.0mm may have an issue in a particular sample (e.g. I had one TM11 that wouldn't take 69.0mm and taller, and another that has taken everything up to 69.2mm). See the comments in my review, and in posts #160 and #169 here.

At the end of the day, you will be probably be fine with the Redilast 3100mAh, based on most experiences here. But there is still a small risk of a compatibility issue very long cells.


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

You can buy from Redilast themselves:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...tery-sales!-High-quality-Made-in-Japan-Korea!
[Can use existing username, but must register with new separate password for cpfmarketplace.com].
It should be 68.5mm long by specs.
Just email them directly, and ask them to verify the overall length with a pair of electronic calipers before they freight.

As for the WF-139, please read Eric's thread here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?229923-Consumer-Li-Ion-quot-cradle-quot-charger-roundup... .
Without reading Eric's article, I can't tell the difference between the WF and the Pila; I have no multi-meter.
However, the 250-350 mA charge rate of the WF will be very slow compared to the 600 mA charge rate of the Pila charger.
You'd want a fast charger to recharge 3100 mAH of capacity.
Eric does not recommend the WF-139 for various other reasons like the charging method, and the overcharging etc.
The Pila charger is best; you can buy it from many retail outlets like bugoutgearusa.com etc...


----------



## mauiblue

Bought my Pila IBC charger and Redilast 3100 cells from Lighthound website. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sigmasailor

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I just want to add that I have received a third (so far perfectly working) TM11. It came with version *3XML-V1.12-1111. **I can only recommend you try to get one of those if you also want one.* You will be surprised by the amount of light it makes.

It is on my desk running for 1:30 without problems.
*
*


----------



## Travelmate

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Hi!

Just a check. Anybody here has the TM11 tested with Panasonic 3.7V 18650 rechargeable batteries? I may have a problem buying the Redilast batteries from the net and ship into my country directly (without questions from customs) but I believe I've a good chance of getting the Panasonic batteries from ebay Singapore instead without issue since it's already on my country's ebay (Singapore) website. Too bad I can't find Redilast batteries on ebay Singapore.

http://www.ebay.com.sg/sch/i.html?_pppn=v3&_kw=3100mah&_kw=18650&_kw=battery

As charging the batteries would take some time I intend to buy 12 pcs - 4 pcs for use in the TM11, 4 pcs on ready-charged standby and 4 pcs just in case any battery konk out as well as for standby. A

Are the Panasonic batteries dimensionally same and perform equally as the Redilast batteries? May be someone can point me to a link where other brands of batteries (besides Redilast) can be used in the TM11 without problem.

Getting the 2x Pila IBC chargers and the TM11 in should not be a problem

Thanks


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Sigmasailor said:


> I just want to add that I have received a third (so far perfectly working) TM11. It came with version *3XML-V1.12-1111. ***
> *
> *




Where is the version labeled or displayed?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Patriot said:


> Where is the version labeled or displayed?
> 
> Thank you in advance.



On the inside of the head...


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Travelmate said:


> Just a check. Anybody here has the TM11 tested with Panasonic 3.7V 18650 rechargeable batteries?


Pretty much all 3100mAh batteries use the Panasonic NCR18650A core. The different brands differ in the positive contact point (small button, large button, or flat-top) and the protection circuit design and features. This affects their overall length and protection shut-off points, but they should perform roughly similarly at different current drains.

HKJ has an excellent 18650 battery comparison thread here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?330236-Battery-test-review-summary

If you scroll down, you will see graphs for voltage/current patterns and height differences between the various brands of cells. The cells you link to on eBay seem to be some generic brand claiming to use the Panasonic NCR18650A core. If that is true, performance should be similar to other 3100mAh cells. But overall dimensions are hard to know on these generic brand batteries.

May general recommendation is to make sure your brand of cells is under 69.0mm total length, to ensure reliable operation in the TM11.



Patriot said:


> Where is the version labeled or displayed?


----------



## nico

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



peterharvey73 said:


> Eric does not recommend the WF-139 for various other reasons like the charging method, and the overcharging etc.The Pila charger is best; you can buy it from many retail outlets like bugoutgearusa.com etc...


Thank you very much. I will buy the Pila charger from the seller you have recommended. They do ship internationally so everything is perfect.Last question ... and please consider it funny not stupid. I know there is a lot of battery setups TM11 can take. If I go with the RediLast cells, how many of them I need (one load)?


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



nico said:


> Thank you very much. I will buy the Pila charger from the seller you have recommended. They do ship internationally so everything is perfect.Last question ... and please consider it funny not stupid. I know there is a lot of battery setups TM11 can take. If I go with the RediLast cells, how many of them I need (one load)?



If you use less than 4x18650's, you may only have partial output?
Less than 4x18650's is only for emergency use.

You need a full set of 4x Redilast 18650 3100 mAH Button Tops.
Four 18650's of the same batch must be used together simultaneously.
We can't mix 2 old 18650's, with 2 new 18650's.
We also cannot mix 2 half charged 18650's, with 2 fully charged 18650's.
The four batteries must be the same: the same make, the same model, the same age, and the same level of charge too.

If you are a heavy user, you may want another set of 4x Redilasts for use as backup...


----------



## kwak

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Guys quick question please.

I have a TM11 on it's way and plenty of 2200mAh AW cells, but as i'm about to order some Redilast cells for a mate i figure i may as well order 4 extra 3100mAh's.

Can someone please confirm 100% that Redilast 3100mAh cells work in the TM11?



Cheers
Mark


----------



## JudasD

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



kwak said:


> Guys quick question please.
> 
> I have a TM11 on it's way and plenty of 2200mAh AW cells, but as i'm about to order some Redilast cells for a mate i figure i may as well order 4 extra 3100mAh's.
> 
> Can someone please confirm 100% that Redilast 3100mAh cells work in the TM11?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Mark



I am using those cells in my TM11. many of the folks here are as well. So far only 1 user has stated that the cells did NOT work in their light. There is plenty of info about it in the thread.

JD


----------



## FNG

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I'm planning on getting one of these in the near future. Would anyone not buy a TM11 again? How does the neutral tint look?

edit:

I ordered one in neutral tint (T5) on eBay for a substantial discount and should have it on Wednesday. Almost enough to buy a Pila IBC.


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Please pardon if this has been previously answered, but how much current does the TM11 draw at full output (turbo)?

Thanks


----------



## mauiblue

FNG said:


> I'm planning on getting one of these in the near future. Would anyone not buy a TM11 again? <snip>
> 
> I've had mine since January and I've been satisfied with the performance and operation. For the price, I'd say it's worth it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## JudasD

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



FNG said:


> I'm planning on getting one of these in the near future. Would anyone not buy a TM11 again? How does the neutral tint look?
> 
> edit:
> 
> I ordered one in neutral tint (T5) on eBay for a substantial discount and should have it on Wednesday. Almost enough to buy a Pila IBC.




I would for certain buy it again. Mine is cool white though. I would have purchased the neutral white version but it was no longer available from my vendor.

JD


----------



## ciccio90

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

where we can buy the version .3 of the nitecore tm11? waht shop are 100% best????


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



ciccio90 said:


> where we can buy the version .3 of the nitecore tm11? waht shop are 100% best????



Just email them, and ask them do they sell the version *V1.12-1111, *because you only want this particular version...


----------



## Travelmate

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Anyone use this CEnergy Smart-4 battery charger for 4-bay x18650 (and others) charger? I saw it at a shop in my place but seems not to find it on the net? The item is made in China

Thanks


----------



## Sigmasailor

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Or ask them to do a 'burn in test' before shipping. Number 1 and 2 failed within 30 minutes. I guess if they live after a first set of batteries on Turbo you will be OK. The V1.12-1111 did the trick in my case.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Travelmate said:


> Anyone use this CEnergy Smart-4 battery charger for 4-bay x18650 (and others) charger? I saw it at a shop in my place but seems not to find it on the net? The item is made in China
> 
> Thanks



My own feeling on something like that is that if you can't easily find product or review information on the internet about that charger, I wouldn't consider buying it. 

You might want to ask that same question in the *Flashlight Electronics - Batteries Included* section of the forum and see if you get any feedback (the question is probably more appropriately asked in that subforum anyway). 

I wonder if the "Blue Star 4-Bay Charger" is the same thing you've seen? (Google it.) Also, though -- I see no useful info posted about that charger either. That is, this company actually makes one....but is it any good? I'd be very hesitant to buy it or use it, personally.


----------



## Travelmate

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



varuscelli said:


> My own feeling on something like that is that if you can't easily find product or review information on the internet about that charger, I wouldn't consider buying it.
> 
> You might want to ask that same question in the *Flashlight Electronics - Batteries Included* section of the forum and see if you get any feedback (the question is probably more appropriately asked in that subforum anyway).
> 
> I wonder if the "Blue Star 4-Bay Charger" is the same thing you've seen? (Google it.) Also, though -- I see no useful info posted about that charger either. That is, this company actually makes one....but is it any good? I'd be very hesitant to buy it or use it, personally.



Thanks I'll head over there

BTW, the 4-bay x 18650 battery charger I quoted is not the same as the Blue Star 4-Bay Charger you quoted. The one I quoted can charge 2 different sizes of batteries and each bay has individual battery status indicator.


----------



## DimGR

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

gotta get me one of those


----------



## nico

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I have come to thank you all. Thank you for your help and friendly advice.I have received three separate packages in last few days. The very last one has just come. In other words, I am charging right now.


----------



## ciccio90

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



peterharvey73 said:


> Just email them, and ask them do they sell the version *V1.12-1111, *because you only want this particular version...



excuse me i ask for te latest version because it as a lot of problem... i read it here: from "sigmasailor"  It came with version *3XML-V1.12-1111. **I can only recommend you try to get one of those if you also want one.* You will be surprised by the amount of light it makes.


escuse me for my english... can you explain the situation better? there is only one release of the tm11?


----------



## boofy

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

there have been at least 3 releases of the tm11. the v1.12-1111 is the latest and is the 2012 model. i have one on the way myself. supposed to have all other problems sorted.


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Yes:
1) the first is V1.10 1108,
2) 2nd is V1.11 1110,
3) 3rd and latest is V1.12 1111.

The latest is the best...


----------



## mauiblue

I've got the 1110 version which I got this past January. So far so good. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## kwak

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Admittedly being lazy here and not reading through 300+ posts, but how do i find my version number please?


----------



## JudasD

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



kwak said:


> Admittedly being lazy here and not reading through 300+ posts, but how do i find my version number please?



It is underneath the head of the light where the batteries make their positive contact. It's printed in white.

JD


----------



## kwak

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



JudasD said:


> It is underneath the head of the light where the batteries make their positive contact. It's printed in white.
> 
> JD



Thanks JD, looks like i have the 1st gen


----------



## JudasD

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



kwak said:


> Thanks JD, looks like i have the 1st gen



1st gen is not bad as long as it is working correctly for you.

JD


----------



## mauiblue

kwak said:


> Thanks JD, looks like i have the 1st gen





JudasD said:


> 1st gen is not bad as long as it is working correctly for you.
> 
> JD



I mentioned in an earlier post that I have version 1110 and I have no problems with it. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## boofy

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

mine arrived today. i ordered the version 1.12-1111 and the version i got is 1.11-1110. i know it is still this years version, but not sure if i should ask for a replacement as its not the one i ordered or just leave it and ask for some batteries etc. would i be correct in saying that the version i got is the neutral white version. is that the same as the newer version and the original, or is that colour the newer one. it is hard to keep up with these versions and different colours. any opinions appreciated.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

boofy: When you say you ordered the 1.12-1111 version, do you mean that's what you requested when you made the order or that the vendor somehow acknowledged that you'd be receiving that one?

Also, on the neutral white version question, as far as I've seen from various vendors sites, the page that you made the order from on the vendor's site should have specified whether you were ordering cool white or neutral white. If you did something like order via a phone call to the vendor, it might be kind of hard to tell. If you got an e-mail confirmation of the order, I'd suspect that it might also specify which one your actually ordered. 

But, that last paragraph aside, if you got one labeled as 1.11-1110, I'm pretty sure that has to be the cool white version. I might be wrong, but I don't think they had release the neutral white back when that version was released, so I'd think the neutral white would show a later code indicating a later release. Perhaps someone with a neutral white version can share what the code shows on theirs. 

Also...do you want to share the name of the vendor from which you placed the order? That might help in figuring out what you received.


----------



## Sigmasailor

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I had two 1.11 bad ones. The third (a 1.12) is a good one. I didn't note any difference in color and would rate all of them as cool white.
If you want to be sure yours is a good one simply put in fresh batteries and let it run on turbo. If it lives through a couple of runs you have a good one. The first two died within half an hour.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Hey, boofy: I read the e-mail version of the post where you said you got if from eBay (that post seems to have disappeared in today's forum hack, but might reappear). 

I think your post (the one I can't see here in the thread) answered some of my questions in that it was an eBay listing and not from a standard vendor website. 

If the seller showed what you bought as the latest and greatest version, and they sent you a previous version, I think it's well within your rights to ask for a replacement that meets the description specified in the eBay listing. 

The seller will likely ask you to pay return shipping, but in this case it seems as though you did not get was advertised, and your purchase confirmation and/or the original listing would seem to confirm that. 

You might be perfectly happy with what you received, but if you wanted to get what was advertised and sold to you by the seller, you'd be within your rights to pursue a replacement.


----------



## boofy

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

yeah not sure what happened with the forum earlier. anyway i used it in a ceiling today on low and found it more than enough light. will try it out tonight on turbo and see how it goes.


----------



## boofy

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

just ran it on turbo for 5 minutes. got to 49 deg c. no flickering at all. should i keep it running upto 60 odd to get the thermal cutout working to see the flickering or would it have flickered by now if i had a dud.


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I don't think the TM11 is about dud quality; I think it is about trying to handle the heat generated from 2000 lumens, in a host that's just 300 odd grams in mass.
2000 lumens in 300 odd grams, and most flashlights would find this difficult to cope with.
Run the TM11 on high mode at 1100 lumens, and you won't have any problems.

The new TM15 has 2200 lumens, but seems to have a longer head, for a longer overall length, and superior heat dissipation?
Either that, or it has deeper reflectors, which will result in more throw, but a narrower spill...


----------



## boofy

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

what version is yours and how long does it go for on turbo before protection kicks in. does the thermal protection cycle back and forward quickly or slowly between high and turbo. still not sure if i should complain about getting the older version than the one i ordered. if it works like the newest one does, i cant see having a problem with the light, just with being wrongly advertised/shipped version of light. either way, i think i will notify the seller and say something, just dont want to have to send light back and wait for the right one i ordered if it is going to be the same at this version ( 1.11-1110 is the one i got, 1.12-1111 is the one i ordered and have proof of purchase with photos of version number )


----------



## JudasD

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



peterharvey73 said:


> I don't think the TM11 is about dud quality; I think it is about trying to handle the heat generated from 2000 lumens, in a host that's just 300 odd grams in mass.
> 2000 lumens in 300 odd grams, and most flashlights would find this difficult to cope with.
> Run the TM11 on high mode at 1100 lumens, and you won't have any problems.
> 
> The new TM15 has 2200 lumens, but seems to have a longer head, for a longer overall length, and superior heat dissipation?
> Either that, or it has deeper reflectors, which will result in more throw, but a narrower spill...



TM15?!?!? how did you hear about that?


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



boofy said:


> what version is yours and how long does it go for on turbo before protection kicks in. does the thermal protection cycle back and forward quickly or slowly between high and turbo. still not sure if i should complain about getting the older version than the one i ordered. if it works like the newest one does, i cant see having a problem with the light, just with being wrongly advertised/shipped version of light. either way, i think i will notify the seller and say something, just dont want to have to send light back and wait for the right one i ordered if it is going to be the same at this version ( 1.11-1110 is the one i got, 1.12-1111 is the one i ordered and have proof of purchase with photos of version number )



Mine is V1.10-1108. It was a replacement for a faulty one that I received back in October 2011. I've never had any problems with this one, but it gets only occasional and brief use from me. I tested it thoroughly initially, though (after the problems with the first one). 

Another problem with trying to exchange yours is that the seller will likely tell you that none of the new versions are available. That's probably why they sent you the one they did, but I still think it's kind of crummy that they held that particular auction without holding the latest version in reserve for the auction winning bidder (even if it was a Buy It Now item, which I'm guessing it was).


----------



## boofy

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

sent seller a email about getting wrong version. probably wont get me anywhere but at least i will feel better trying than doing nothing at all. i basically said that i wont be sending the current one back, but they can send me the right version that i purchased. i said it was like advertising a ferrari 360 but selling a ferrari 355 instead. kind of same but different if you know what i mean.


----------



## boofy

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

got a reply regarding replacement. apparantly they were sent the wrong stock and have had several complaints regarding the matter. due to no new stock and location issues as i live in australia, they have offered me a couple of boxxes of batteries that i am happy to accept. hopefully i have a good light and wont have to send it back.


----------



## maunaloa

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Panasonic NCR18650A 3100 mAh batteries (more accurately 19670 size) do NOT work in the TM11 ... the + button is too short. I know ... I could build up the button with solder, but I have plenty of other lights in which to use the Pannies. [Also posted in the TM11 malfunction thread]


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



maunaloa said:


> Panasonic NCR18650A 3100 mAh batteries (more accurately 19670 size) do NOT work in the TM11 ... the + button is too short. I know ... I could build up the button with solder, but I have plenty of other lights in which to use the Pannies. [Also posted in the TM11 malfunction thread]


Just to clarify, are you saying a Panasonic-branded version of the NCR18650A 3100mAh didn't work in the TM11?

The Panasonic-made NCR18650A cell is used in a lot of battery brands (some with button tops, some without). I have not seen a true Panasonic-branded version of this cell (although some of the more generic makers may slap a "panasonic" label on their wrappers). There is more to a battery than just the source cell (although it is obviously the key component).

As a general rule, true flat-top versions of any bttery are unlikely to work in the TM11 - you need to have at least the a wide or a small raised button top.


----------



## maunaloa

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Selfbuilt, correct... the Panasonic NCR18650A, 3100mAH, green wrap, dot-matrix printed "19670 size" cells. I tried 1, 2, 3, and 4 of those Pannies in my TM11 (which I bought based on your review, and which I am delighted with.... or will be when I receive the V1.12-1111 replacement... mine first TM11 was a V1.11 and had the turbo-mode "erratic switching" fault). Thanks again for all the work you expend on reviews.


----------



## HKJ

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



maunaloa said:


> Selfbuilt, correct... the Panasonic NCR18650A, 3100mAH, green wrap, dot-matrix printed "19670 size" cells. I tried 1, 2, 3, and 4 of those Pannies in my TM11 (which I bought based on your review, and which I am delighted with.... or will be when I receive the V1.12-1111 replacement... mine first TM11 was a V1.11 and had the turbo-mode "erratic switching" fault). Thanks again for all the work you expend on reviews.



Something is wrong here. The NCR18650 is a 18650 cell, not a 19670. A bare cell usual has a flattop + pole and is exactly 65 mm long.


----------



## maunaloa

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I replaced my original post with the one below, and then did some research. I mentioned below that I can see a trace or lead from the + end of the NCR18650A down to the - end, but there's no "dip" in the surface typical of protection PCBs added to an unprotected cell. When reviewing Panasonic Industrial's specs
http://www.panasonic.com/industrial/includes/pdf/NCR18650A 3.1Ah data sheet.rev1.pdf (must manually key in with the spaces)
it says nothing about protection or no protection. So... is the stock NCR18650A protected?


----------



## maunaloa

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

HKJ, I'll revert to what I know from putting Panasonic NCR18650A cells into a Nitecore TM11. They didn't work. The spec sheet for the NCR18650A states a length of 65.2 mm and a diameter of 18.6mm. I (and Wikipedia) call a protected 18650 a 19670. Most protected 18650 cells that I've seen are called "18650" even though they are larger... and protected.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_battery_sizes#Round_lithium-ion_rechargeable
The + button on the NCR18650A is shorter than the + button on all my other protected 18650 cells. I can see the trace of the + lead down to -, so I assume that indicates the connection to the PCB between the cell body and the bottom plate.
I am happy to be corrected on the terminology.


----------



## HKJ

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

The Panasonic NCR18650A cell is not protected and as I wrote above it is 65 mm (or 65.2) long. Protected batteries are 67 to 70mm long.
I have not seen the 19670 designation used before on protected cells, nearly all manufacturers and dealers uses 18650, only Xtar has been using 18700, but has changed to 18650 for their latest battery.
Very few protected batteries are flattop, most has a added button top. You can check my website for information about many 18650 LiIon batteries (You can also find it here on cpf).


----------



## maunaloa

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

HKJ, I didn't see the Panasonic NCR18650A among the cells tested in your battery review.
Why would the Panasonic NCR18650A have a + lead down the side if it is not protected? Alternatively, is there info from Panasonic about this? I ask this since I have scoured the internet, esp. Panasonic's sites in EN and JP, looking for such info.
I agree that adding the PCB at the - end usually adds about 2 mm, but I think Panasonic actually has some form of protection built into the Panasonic NCR18650A cell because there's no other reason to run a + lead down the side of the cell.


----------



## HKJ

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



maunaloa said:


> HKJ, I didn't see the Panasonic NCR18650A among the cells tested in your battery review.



Not the raw cell, but I have tested many protected batteries that uses the cell.



maunaloa said:


> Why would the Panasonic NCR18650A have a + lead down the side if it is not protected? Alternatively, is there info from Panasonic about this? I ask this since I have scoured the internet, esp. Panasonic's sites in EN and JP, looking for such info.
> I agree that adding the PCB at the + end usually adds about 2 mm, but I think Panasonic actually has some form of protection built into the Panasonic NCR18650A cell because there's no other reason to run a + lead down the side of the cell.



The PCB is at the minus end, I have done a explanation of how a protected battery is build.
I does not have a wire down the side, I do not know what it is you see on the side. Panasonic has documented the cell well enough to show that it does not have any protection PCB, but has some other protection features and also states that an external protection PCB is required when using the cell.


----------



## maunaloa

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I think it's time to dissect a Panny NCR18650A. Under the green shrinkwrap that envelopes an NCR18650A (as distinct from the AW and other cells based on the NCR18650A that clearly add a PCB) there's a lead that runs from the + button down to - end. My understanding, and I'm still learning, is that such a lead is only needed if there a protection device (PCB) at the - end of the cell. If I had a dead NCR18650A, I would dissect it... but they refuse to die.


----------



## grumbler

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I've found version 2 on ebay for quite cheap. Is it worth getting, or should I spring for the newest revision?


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Personally myself, I'd pay a bit extra, and go for the latest and greatest V3...


----------



## Steve'O

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Personally myself, I'll be hanging on to my cash, and not going for the latest version 3 creation, after seeing those pictures on that German site of the crappy build and totally unsuitable materials. It's put me off buying one altogether.


----------



## boofy

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Steve'O said:


> Personally myself, I'll be hanging on to my cash, and not going for the latest version 3 creation, after seeing those pictures on that German site of the crappy build and totally unsuitable materials. It's put me off buying one altogether.



are you sure you are refering to the same light!!! nothing wrong with the tiny monster quality. love mine.


----------



## mauiblue

Time will tell if the TM11 is a bust. For now, I've put mine through some stress test every day for almost two months and it keeps on lighting my way. Of course I do have a couple back up lights just in case as anyone else should when their safety and wellbeing depends on having personal lights with them at all times. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve'O

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



boofy said:


> are you sure you are refering to the same light!!! nothing wrong with the tiny monster quality. love mine.



Yes I am referring to Nitecore TM11.
Go to posts 263, 264, and 265 of this thread on page 9, and click on the link in post 264, then scroll down the page and you will see in the photo's the lack of quality build materials that I am referring to.

Selfbuilt's comments are very true in his post #265.

Why oh why, does any flashlight manufacturer go to such lengths in designing then putting a flashlight in to production and present it as their flagship model, with a price to match, only to skimp on the production process and incorrect materials.

For example, attaching the led boards to a thin 2mm thick heatsink with silicon instead of thermal paste, and using the inferior thermal properties of brass for the heatsink instead of the much better thermal properties of copper.

It sure enough has come back to bite Nitecore in the ***, and it has killed my desire to purchase this light.


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

We must appreciate that the TM11 is outputting 2000 lumens in only a 336 gram dry mass.
That's a lot of light, and a lot of extraneous heat for a 336 gram mass.
And sure, the first version could not withstand the heat satisfactorily.
The second version can at least withstand the heat satisfactorily under moderate use.
I have run mine on turbo continuously for 20 minutes to 30 minutes no problems.
The turbo does step down to high, and back up, in cycles; not a bother to me.
It works fine for me thus far.
I must be honest, I have not run it heavily like on 4xRedilast 3100 mAH for turbo for 1.5 hours continuously on a daily basis.

Yet, despite the emitters being attached via less efficient silicone adhesive to the also less efficient brass heat sink, there is presently still no guarantee that using thermal paste and a pure copper heatsink, will necessarily enable any flashlight to withstand extraneous heat from 2000 lumens in a 336 gram host mass, powered by 4xRedilast 3100 mAH with some 1.5 hours of continuous run time on turbo.
Sure, the thermal paste combined with the copper heatsink will withstand more heat, but at some point, there will be too much heat again.

Remember the days of turbocharged 1.5 litre motors in Formula 1 racing?
For qualifying, they would turn the boost to 4 atmostpheric pressure, but only for 5 minutes; any longer, and the F1 engine would blow.
Likewise during racing, Aryton Senna could turn the turbo boost from the standard 2.5 bar, to 4 bar for only for short 5 minute bursts; any longer and the engine would blow.
Same with Soviet exploration of the planet Venus some 40 years ago; they could build the most heat resistant landing probe, but the camera, electronics, and the landing probe itself would melt long before it reached the surface of Venus, which has an average temperature of some 450 degrees Celsius.

It's the same with flashlights.
In years to come, I can see lumens increasing beyond 2000 lumens; the facelifted TM15 Triple XM-L already has 2200 lumens, and Zebralight is looking to release a S6330 Triple XM-L with 2400 lumens in a host said to be less than 100mm long!
More and more extraneous heat will be produced.
I can see flashlights maintaining it's size and mass of 336 grams etc, or even reducing that size and mass.

Thus, at the end of the day, we must use thermal protection mechanisms.
Where say a Zebralight SC600 1x18650 XM-L 750 lumen OTF uses a 5 minute timing mechanism to step down from turbo to high, the TM11 uses a more accurate 60 degree Celsius temperature sensor for step down.

Then ultimately, it's just down to our commonsense.
If you are going to be a heavy user, then stay away from the 336 gram Tiny Monster.
Heavy users should try the 560 gram RRT-3 Triple XM-L by the parent same company Sysmax.
Else try the 956 gram dry weight of the Xtar S1.
Or a 1180 gram Olight SR92.
That's my opinion anyway...


----------



## JPHIII

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I just foumd out that Nitecore Flashlights are not warranted against an accidental drops. Some Vendors are advertising Nitecore as Being built to Milspec 850 Shock Resistant ratings?, exactly what that means I would like to have explained, and then their website stated that the lights are not warranted against accidental drops. This is contradictory, in my opinion. Amyone have any experience along these lines?

Thanks---JPHIII.


----------



## Steve'O

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Most of your opinions make sense to me Peter, but it doesn't change the fact that Nitecore seriously skimped on the build quality of the TM11.
I think the people who bought this light ought to have got a better built product for their hard earned cash outlay.
It is very disappointing when having a new light go kerput. I know what it feels like and the fact is, it's more common than it should be.
It is not as though we are talking about a $20 DX light.
Some of the Far East manufacturers need to up their game a fair bit, it is ok to give a product some eye candy, but as most of us know, the heart of the machine matters most.


----------



## yifu

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Steve'O said:


> Most of your opinions make sense to me Peter, but it doesn't change the fact that Nitecore seriously skimped on the build quality of the TM11.


The TM11 is designed not to be a serious work tool, hence i usually recommend getting a DRY 3 XML for those who just wish to experience >2000 lumens. You save 200 dollars, and get even more output with that. For serious use, look elsewhere.


----------



## Steve'O

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I have a DRY, it is very bright. It represents truly excellent value for money.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



yifu said:


> The TM11 is designed not to be a serious work tool, hence i usually recommend getting a DRY 3 XML for those who just wish to experience >2000 lumens. You save 200 dollars, and get even more output with that. For serious use, look elsewhere.


I haven't tested a DRY, but given the price point, I would be surprised it had an improved thermal transfer. Has anyone taken one apart to compare the internals to the TM11?

For that matter, has anyone done comparison output and runtime testing (under controlled conditions)? Given my testing experience, I am very skeptical of all manufacturer output/runtime claims until independently verified. Again, I am not trying to shoot down any specific model, but it is important that competing lights are directly tested under comparable conditions with equivalent level of stringency. The TM11 has been extensively examined and reported on - it would be dangerous to draw comparative conclusions to another light that has not received comparable degrees of scrutiny.


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

The TM11 would certainly have some benefit from hi quality thermal paste and a pure copper heatsink.
Although how much benefit, we don't know exactly, but I do recommend Nitecore take up thermal paste and pure copper heatsinks asap.
However, even if the TM11 had improved heat transfer from the emitter to the heat sink via thermal paste, and from the heatsink to the aluminium body via a pure copper heatsink, I guess the sticking point is that all the heat would still end up in the 336 gram aluminium billet, before it dissipated into the atmosphere?
There is no guarantee that thermal paste and pure copper heatsink will solve heat problems in a 336 gram mass.
Looking into the crystal ball, we all see more lumens, more extraneous heat, and fewer grams of aluminium billet, in the future.

Thus, I guess we may have to be more _severe _with thermal protection to protect the Tiny Munster from heavy users like Sigmasailor?
Presently, at 60 degrees Celsius, from turbo, it steps down to high.
Then in as little as 30 seconds, it will revert back to turbo!
This cycling occurs in as little as short 30 second periods.
Thus, we are _wringing _the life out of the TM11, keeping it on turbo for as long as possible.

Meanwhile, a Zebralight SC600, after only a short 5 minutes on turbo, it steps down to high mode - and stays down permanently!
Until the user manually switches the light off, and onto turbo again.
So how about we recommend Nitecore modify Version 4 so that at 60 degrees Celsius, it steps down from turbo to high mode, and _stays down _permanently - until the user manually switches the light off, and onto turbo mode again, provided turbo still won't switch on unless it is below 60 degrees Celsius in the first place?


----------



## maunaloa

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I agree with ph73... the TM 11 (and soon, the TM15) is what it is... alot of "emergency flood lumens" in an small package that WILL overheat. The annular head rings on a TM11 are too hot to touch after 5 minutes on turbo. I knew that when I bought the light... what I didn't want to buy is rapid flicker between turbo and high, but the V1.12 fixes that. So... only buy a TM11 if you are willing to manually take it out of turbo. I think the idea of "auto-shift" to high and staying on high until manually switched back to turbo is good. Even better, I would like a user programmable "auto-shift" option ... when in user mode 1, downshift after (1 < x < 30) minutes on turbo.


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



> =peterharvey73;3901549]Remember the days of turbocharged 1.5 litre motors in Formula 1 racing?
> For qualifying, they would turn the boost to 4 atmostpheric pressure, but only for 5 minutes; any longer, and the F1 engine would blow.
> Likewise during racing, Aryton Senna could turn the turbo boost from the standard 2.5 bar, to 4 bar for only for short 5 minute bursts; any longer and the engine would blow.


Except in F1 they're pushing the limits of the equipment starting with only first rate materials and engineering.

Gotta say I'm kinda with Steve'O on this one, while understanding perfectly your view and the great points you've made Pete. Nitecore has certainly enjoyed great enthusiasm and sales with the TM11 despite some of the substandard materials and manufacturing. I really wanted to love this light but after seeing the guts on page 9, reading about the failure rates, and after my friend's light suffered from rapid blinking issue, I was completely put off.

I don't think it would be a huge task for Nightcore/Jetbeam/Niteye to make the minor changes that would transforrm the TM11 into a really outstanding light.


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

True, they should have done a better job with pre-testing before they released it to the public, and there is still some room for improvement like the use of high quality thermal pastes, pure copper heatsinks, and electronic protection circuits with more invasive permanent step downs etc, which they would be recommended to update very quickly...


----------



## JudasD

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

This light is made in China right? 

JD


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

True too, but there have been warranty claims for Surefires, HDS's, and even the first release of the Zebralight SC600 last year, and none of these lights generate 2000 whopping lumens.
Everyone has warranty claims.
The Tiny Monster particularly so, since so many lumens per gram of aluminium.

Will be interesting to see how many warranty claims come out of the forthcoming 2400 lumens sub 100mm long Zebralight SB6330.
With so many lumens per gram aluminium, it's something we have to get use to.
Unless aggressive thermal protection techniques are used, eg if the S6330 steps down after 5 minutes permanently etc.
The only answer to these heat related quality issues lies in aggressive thermal protection, especially in the small powerful flashlights.

I have a Zebralight SC600 with 750 lumens OTF, and I must put up with step down from turbo after 5 minutes; I have no other choice.
I can turn it off, then immediately turn it on again, but it will immediately step down from turbo to high again.
This is a much more aggressive thermal protection regimen, and something the Tiny Monster must consider.

If one really wants to run turbo for extended periods, one should buy a larger Triple XM-L in the first place.
There should be appropriate labeling for the TM eg "Running on Turbo Mode for extended periods is NOT recommended in this compact flashlight".
And "For extended using on Turbo Mode, we recommend our larger Sysmax Jetbeam RRT-3 Triple XM-L".

However, having said all that, is Sigmasailor the only person to have blown up a Version 2?
Apart from Sigmasailor's V2, I don't think anyone has reported blowing up a V2 or a V3. Is that right???


----------



## scottyhazzard

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

where can I get a version 3?


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Version 3 should be available everywhere now.
Email them first, and tell them you specifically want version V1.12 1111.
Also tell them that you do not want the older versions.
They must confirm your email, as proof.
Then, order on-line including a special note saying that you specifically want version V1.12 1111 as per email conversation...


----------



## scottyhazzard

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Cool, thanks.


----------



## boofy

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



peterharvey73 said:


> Version 3 should be available everywhere now.
> Email them first, and tell them you specifically want version V1.12 1111.
> Also tell them that you do not want the older versions.
> They must confirm your email, as proof.
> Then, order on-line including a special note saying that you specifically want version V1.12 1111 as per email conversation...



good idea in theory. i ordered a version 1.12-1111 and had this version in the invoice. got version 1.11-1110 sent instead. complained about it and was told that they were sent the wrong ones from nitecore and only a few were the newer versions. i did get some batteries sent out for my trouble and i also said that if it has any issues develop, i will send it back. so far, it has been fine.


----------



## Phanatic

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



boofy said:


> good idea in theory. i ordered a version 1.12-1111 and had this version in the invoice. got version 1.11-1110 sent instead. complained about it and was told that they were sent the wrong ones from nitecore and only a few were the newer versions. i did get some batteries sent out for my trouble and i also said that if it has any issues develop, i will send it back. so far, it has been fine.



Or just wait for the TM15 to come out...? And get vetted...


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Will be interesting.
Since the TM15 has 10% more lumen output - to 2200 lumens.
Has a slightly longer head for deeper triple reflectors for more throw, at the expense of spill.
However, will the TM15's mass be 10% heavier? Possibly not?
So more lumens, more extraneous heat, without the proportional increase in mass to absorb that heat.
We godda have more invasive electronic thermal step down, I guess.

Meanwhile the forthcoming TM20 has a single Luminus CTP90 with 2000 lumens for up to 700 meters of throw.
The TM15 being the middleman.
While the Tiny Monster is the flooder, with the broadest lateral illumination...


----------



## JudasD

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



peterharvey73 said:


> Will be interesting.
> Since the TM15 has 10% more lumen output - to 2200 lumens.
> Has a slightly longer head for deeper triple reflectors for more throw, at the expense of spill.
> However, will the TM15's mass be 10% heavier? Possibly not?
> So more lumens, more extraneous heat, without the proportional increase in mass to absorb that heat.
> We godda have more invasive electronic thermal step down, I guess.
> 
> Meanwhile the forthcoming TM20 has a single Luminus CTP90 with 2000 lumens for up to 700 meters of throw.
> The TM15 being the middleman.
> While the Tiny Monster is the flooder, with the broadest lateral illumination...



It will be interesting for sure. I dont have much interest in the TM15 since i want the most spill. However that TM20 sure sounds intriguing as a thrower!

JD


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



peterharvey73 said:


> While the Tiny Monster is the flooder, with the broadest lateral illumination...





JudasD said:


> It will be interesting for sure. I dont have much interest in the TM15 since i want the most spill.



Yeah, it'll be interesting to see if any of the new lights match the TM11 in spill. The incredible spill of the TM11 is one of the things that people seem to find most fascinating and useful about it...perhaps to many, that spill being the major factor in its appeal once in hand. That's the part the really blew me away, in any case.


----------



## maunaloa

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

TM11, on high or medium, on my road bike bars, with a headlamp replacing my day-time visor under the helmet. The best night-riding rig I've come up with. I do get noticed, and it sure beats a Knog or two!


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



maunaloa said:


> TM11, on high or medium, on my road bike bars, with a headlamp replacing my day-time visor under the helmet. The best night-riding rig I've come up with. I do get noticed, and it sure beats a Knog or two!



How are you securing it, maunaloa? I'd love to see a photo or two of your setup. 

And does it stay steadily in place or do you have any problem at all with the TM11 wobbling or shifting out of place while riding? 

This is something I had intended to experiment with myself, but I've never gotten around to playing with a proper mount.


----------



## Illuminato

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Many thanks to SelfBuilt for his thorough review of the TM11.  I based my purchase on your review and am now really enjoying this amazing little powerhouse!! There was a bit of a learning curve with the "camera shutter" interface, but now I love it and wish more torches used it. I may have missed it while skimming the several hundred posts, but I haven't read any comments about the *TM11's strobe function*. On mine, the strobe is slightly possessed and varies in frequency from slightly slower than my benchmark 4Sevens TurboX to much slower and then repeats the pattern. Anyone else pick up on this or understand why the strobe would vary in frequency?


----------



## picrthis

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Does anybody know when the red indicator light with 18650 batteries tells you that it's time to take the batteries out and recharge them, what the voltage level is set for? and how far down will the light run before it turns itself off?

Thanks


----------



## brightnorm

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Illuminato said:


> *...**TM11's strobe function*. On mine, the strobe is slightly possessed and varies in frequency from slightly slower than my benchmark 4Sevens TurboX to much slower and then repeats the pattern. Anyone else pick up on this or understand why the strobe would vary in frequency?


I wouldn't be surprised if the confusing strobe pattern was designed to be even more disorienting than conventional strobe.

Brightnorm


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Illuminato said:


> I may have missed it while skimming the several hundred posts, but I haven't read any comments about the *TM11's strobe function*. On mine, the strobe is slightly possessed and varies in frequency from slightly slower than my benchmark 4Sevens TurboX to much slower and then repeats the pattern. Anyone else pick up on this or understand why the strobe would vary in frequency?


Yes, good catch - I forgot to include the strobe testing in my original review. I have just gone back and added the results (quoted below)

Strobe is indeed a true oscillating strobe, that continually changes its frequency. I have seen this recently on the Jetbeam PC/PA series lights as well.

Here is an overview taken at at long time series (8 secs):







The overall "average" frequency is somewhere around 9-10 Hz. But this is misleading, as the strobe actually varies considerably from pulse to pulse, as shown over the shorter time series below:














In my testing, the time between pulses varied anywhere from ~60 msecs to ~250 msecs (i.e. from ~17 Hz to ~4 Hz).

I presume the reason JetBeam and Nitecore have adopted this strobe is that it is indeed very disorienting.:green:

BTW, I see this review thread was also affected by the 4-year timestamp hack of a couple of weeks ago (i.e. my main review post has been bumped down to post #4). :sigh: I could ask the mods to fix this, but the result would be to change the database reference number for the review, invalidating all existing links and boomarks. Since this review has been out for awhile, and a number of other sources have pointers to it, I think I will just leave things alone.


----------



## picrthis

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Steve'O said:


> Personally myself, I'll be hanging on to my cash, and not going for the latest version 3 creation, after seeing those pictures on that German site of the crappy build and totally unsuitable materials. It's put me off buying one altogether.



What are the numbers on Version 3 PCB?


----------



## maunaloa

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



varuscelli said:


> How are you securing it, maunaloa? I'd love to see a photo or two of your setup. And does it stay steadily in place or do you have any problem at all with the TM11 wobbling or shifting out of place while riding? This is something I had intended to experiment with myself, but I've never gotten around to playing with a proper mount.


 I'm on a business trip now on CONUS, and will take some pix when I return to the Islands. I'm using "industrial" velcro to secure the light to two bar mounts disposed immediately adjacent to, and on the L and R sides of, the stem to keep the mass in the centerline. I regard the TM11's low mass as a plus... as a holder for 4x18650 of runtime, with high and turbo in reserve. There's just a bit of wobble, but it doesn't bother me. I had thought about using a "handle bar bag" U-bolt mount, the type required for bikes with Shimano gruppo that has a vertical plate about 10 cm forward of the bars. I haven't tried that yet since the above method worked OK. I also use a "releasable cable tie" as a safety.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



maunaloa said:


> I'm on a business trip now on CONUS, and will take some pix when I return to the Islands. I'm using "industrial" velcro to secure the light to two bar mounts disposed immediately adjacent to, and on the L and R sides of, the stem to keep the mass in the centerline. I regard the TM11's low mass as a plus... as a holder for 4x18650 of runtime, with high and turbo in reserve. There's just a bit of wobble, but it doesn't bother me. I had thought about using a "handle bar bag" U-bolt mount, the type required for bikes with Shimano gruppo that has a vertical plate about 10 cm forward of the bars. I haven't tried that yet since the above method worked OK. I also use a "releasable cable tie" as a safety.



Great! I'll look forward to seeing what you've done. Thanks for the written explanation -- it'll be great to see some pics when you have the opportunity.


----------



## boofy

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



picrthis said:


> What are the numbers on Version 3 PCB?



v1.12-1111 is version 3. i got sent v1 11-1110 which is version 2 and still this years model. so far, it is working perfectly. was in a roof yesterday and accidentally had it on turbo. it didnt cycle down at all (was on for about 5-10mins) but honestly, it gets hot to touch by this time, so you are more likely to cycle it down yourself if you are holding it. on high, it hardly gets hot at all even after about 30 mins or so.


----------



## maunaloa

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

My V1.11 TM11 would start fluctuating between turbo and high within 3 minutes of entering turbo mode. After a single email, the vendor was prompt in replacing it with a V1.12. My impression (and it's just that, based on a reasonable inference) is that dealers will ship a V1.11 even if they also have a V1.12 in inventory... since the V1.11 might not have the turbo fluctuation defect. There hasn't been a recall, per se.


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



maunaloa said:


> My V1.11 TM11 would start fluctuating between turbo and high within 3 minutes of entering turbo mode. After a single email, the vendor was prompt in replacing it with a V1.12. My impression (and it's just that, based on a reasonable inference) is that dealers will ship a V1.11 even if they also have a V1.12 in inventory... since the V1.11 might not have the turbo fluctuation defect. There hasn't been a recall, per se.



Have you received your V1.12 yet?
Does it behave the same way as the V1.11?
Nitecore is just trying to run the TM on turbo as much as possible, and I'm not sure if this is a great idea?
Most other lights like the Zebra SC600 after 5 minutes would step down from turbo to high permanently, until you switch the light off, and turn it on turbo again...


----------



## maunaloa

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

ph73, the "TM12" left the vendor's store for the Islands the day I left for CONUS, so I won't see the replacement light for 3 weeks. Yes, many f.holics focus only on the most lumens, or maybe "most lumens in a pattern". My focus for the TM 11 is on huge runtime reserves at 800 lumens, with high and turbo modes in ready. To night cyclists, or mountain road cycles with unlit tunnels (Japan, Korea, and Taiwan have some impressive rail-to-trail tunnels), a light like the TM11 enables trips without rerigging the bike with batteries and cables.


----------



## Illuminato

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Interesting! oo: Your O-scope pics are very revealing, it appears that *both frequency and AMPLITUDE vary in the Stobe mode*. In your initial 8 sec sweep, the amplitude varies by 2:1 or more. I can "see" how a possessed strobe like this would be more disorientating than a steady 15 Hz with constant amplitude. One more thing to like about my TM11 :thumbsup: SelfBuilt, thanks for the quick follow up to my question, and also for answering the question I didn't ask, but had noticed, regarding the timestamp hack!


----------



## maunaloa

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Nitecore (please listen), make a cyclists' version of the TM11 with a handlebar holder, charger input from a hub dynamo, and a USB port to charge a mobile device. Add a video camera and you have a WINNER. Cyclist all want video of the bus, truck, etc., that nearly side swiped them. While at it, add an MP3 player, BT, and HP jacks (for audiophiles... ear-canal earphones are gettting really close to over-ear HPs). My previous night light was 2 x TK35... that's where the bar mounts came from. It's now #2. Some TK35s are significantly more floody than others. A flloody and a spotty worked well together, but the TM 11 is night and day better.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Illuminato said:


> Interesting! oo: Your O-scope pics are very revealing, it appears that *both frequency and AMPLITUDE vary in the Stobe mode*. In your initial 8 sec sweep, the amplitude varies by 2:1 or more.


Yeah, my traces are normally very consistent for signal amplitude. So the variable amplitude shown here does indeed suggest that the intensity of light is varying as well as the frequency. I'm not sure how much I'd be willing to trust this simple sound card oscilloscope method for exact quantification of the intensity change, but the magnitude of the deviation definitely seems to be significant. That is definitely pretty novel, and would help to explain why this strobe is so disorienting.


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



JPHIII said:


> FYI: Nitecore has an issue: Check-out their Warranty Information on their Homepage...Do not accidentally drop any of their lights...Check it out and see for yourself.




I copied it below.....

_
Warranty Service
_
_ _
_NiteCore® flashlights enjoy a worldwide warranty service. Within 14 days of purchase, any defective lights will be offered free replacement (proof of purchase required) by NITECORE® distributors unconditionally; Within 18 months of receipt, NiteCore® offers a free repair service, except for damages caused by misuse. As to claims exceeding 18 months, NITECORE® will continue to warrant the product with the cost of parts to be borne by the customer. Customers may contact their local distributor or NITECORE® directly for warranty repair queries. Please note warranty is voided by the following:_
_ _
_1. Damage caused by disassembly or modification without permission_
_2. Damage caused to the appearance of the product by misuse or accidental occurrence (such as drops or impacts)_
_3. Damage caused by incorrect battery insertion (reverse polarity) or battery leakage



_I think you're referring to example #2 where Nitecore says they don't warranty the appearance of their lights due to drops or impacts. From this you've deduced that "Nitecore has an issue?" If so, I'm not sure that I understand.


----------



## dc38

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Hi guys! I can't find my main post, So i'm going to impose on this one! (sorry ) anyways, eBay has a daily deal on the TM11 for $180 smackaroos!


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



dc38 said:


> Hi guys! I can't find my main post, So i'm going to impose on this one! (sorry ) anyways, eBay has a daily deal on the TM11 for $180 smackaroos!



I saw some from $199 but they were all V1.11s. Given the reliability record of the TM11, I think I'd prefer purchasing from a CPF supporting dealer for the sake $35-40. If something isn't right or they send the wrong version, chances are you won't be left out to dry like you might with an ebay seller.


----------



## Steve'O

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



JPHIII said:


> FYI: Nitecore has an issue: Check-out their Warranty Information on their Homepage...Do not accidentally drop any of their lights...Check it out and see for yourself.



I don't understand why you think any flashlight manufacturer is going to warranty against drops or misuse either. Why ever in the world would they do that.
It would be commercial suicide if they did. If you buy a new car, does the car manufacturer give you a nice cushy warranty against bumps, knocks, scratches and scrapes that you the owner has caused through maybe your own stupidity ? Please think about it will you


----------



## iron potato

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Steve'O said:


> I don't understand why you think any flashlight manufacturer is going to warranty against drops or misuse either. Why ever in the world would they do that.
> It would be commercial suicide if they did. If you buy a new car, does the car manufacturer give you a nice cushy warranty against bumps, knocks, scratches and scrapes that you the owner has caused through maybe your own stupidity ? Please think about it will you



:lolsign:


----------



## boofy

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

just a quick question regarding battery voltages and relative outputs re lux and runtime. 

the tm11 takes 18650 or cr123 batteries. the cr123's are basically 2 batteries in series by 4 pairs to fill the light. this would give a voltage of 7.2 volts compared to using 4 single 18650 batteries that will give a voltage of 4.2 volts. is this light voltage regulated to 4.2 volts as if it isnt, wouldnt the light be brighter with cr123's due to more voltage. i have only used my tm11 with primary cr123's and i dont have any 18650's yet. if i switch to 18650's will i get more runtime and/or better light over primary cr123's. the primary's worked well and only dropped down light levels when they got extremely flat. thanks.


----------



## picrthis

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I tried CR123A (Panasonics & Surefire) and compared them to my usual load of 18650 batteries, and didn't see any difference in light output; probably because it's regulated. I too thought 7.2v "might" make the light brighter than 4.2v would, considering the fact the lumen specs from Nitecore are based on using CR123A's.; so I thought that was a clue to it being brighter on CR123A's, but I percieved no difference between the two.


----------



## F250XLT

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



JPHIII said:


> I just foumd out that Nitecore Flashlights are not warranted against an accidental drops. Some Vendors are advertising Nitecore as Being built to Milspec 850 Shock Resistant ratings?, exactly what that means I would like to have explained, and then their website stated that the lights are not warranted against accidental drops. This is contradictory, in my opinion. Amyone have any experience along these lines?
> 
> Thanks---JPHIII.





JPHIII said:


> FYI: Nitecore has an issue: Check-out their Warranty Information on their Homepage...Do not accidentally drop any of their lights...Check it out and see for yourself.




I think you've made your point...Is your knick name "Butterfingers" by chance?



I am hoping to check one of these light out sooner than later, they look awesome.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



picrthis said:


> I tried CR123A (Panasonics & Surefire) and compared them to my usual load of 18650 batteries, and didn't see any difference in light output; probably because it's regulated.


Yes, I didn't notice any difference between 18650 and CR123As either - presumably because of the fully regulated nature of the light.

BTW, the mods have thoughtfully restored my main review thread to the first post (although the date stamp remains unavoidably trapped in 2008). I feel so ahead of my time.


----------



## Illuminato

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Cut and Paste from eBay:
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*The NiteCore TM11 Tiny Monster* - _The world’s smallest and lightest 2000 lumen flashlight!_[/FONT]

*Highlights:*
*1. **This is the latest version 1.12-1111 (March 2012 Build) of the TM11 which eliminates the heat dissipation problem seen in some of the earlier batches.*
*2. It uses the COOL WHITE LED which appears much brighter than both Neutral white and Warm white LEDs. (We also carry neutral white TM11. Please contact us if you are looking for Neutral White)

*_*Question:*_ Selfbuilt explained the changes between the initial batches of TM11's, ie. versions 1 and 2 (1.10 and 1.11), what is new/different with the latest version 3 (1.12-1111)? has anyone used or tested version 3?

Also, I'm curious about the pros and cons of Cool White vs. Neutral White vs. Warm White LEDs. Has anyone tested the various led versions of the TM11? Are there any quantitative differences in terms of lumen output, beam throw/spill/shape? :thinking:


----------



## Dillo0

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

There does not seem to be a set voltage at which the low-indicator comes on. I think the circuitry is a little more complex than just a dumb voltage meter. It uses both primaries and rechargeables.


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

We did ask Sigmasailor to tell us how his V1.12 1111 is different, but he has disappeared?

Warm tint is like the traditional yellow beam of an incandescent light.
Neutral is in the middle.
Cool tint tends to be similar to a white fluorescent tube.

Warm tints reveal the colours more accurately.
Cool tints tend to make red objects look like blue.

However, warm tints tend to have fewer lumens of output.
Cool tints tend to have more lumens.

I think.

You best and safest stick to cool tint; can try neutral later with more experience...


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Illuminato said:


> Also, I'm curious about the pros and cons of Cool White vs. Neutral White vs. Warm White LEDs. Has anyone tested the various led versions of the TM11? Are there any quantitative differences in terms of lumen output, beam throw/spill/shape? :thinking:


Cool white LEDs are the norm. To make the tint "warmer" requires extra phosphor, which lowers the overall output (i.e. makes them less efficient). Neutral white are slightly warmer, with typically only a minor hit in output (e.g. Neutral XM-L T4 and T5 output bins are available, which are just down from Cool White T6 and U2 output bins). You are unlikely to notice the drop in output in practice.

Warm tint bins typically have much lower efficiency, due to even more phoshor. Here you will likely notice the lower output, but the tint difference will be the most noticeable aspect (typically more like an incandescent). All other characteristics of the light are the same - but with lower overall output also comes lower overall throw (somewhat proportionately).

As for rendering colors, a lot of that is more personal preference and relative experience, although cool tints typically do slightly better for differentiating blue-grays and warms are slightly better for red-browns. But again, that mainly reflects what you are used to - if you are used to incandescents, then warm tints may suit you better. A lot of people like neutral as a more in-between option. But note that "cool", "neutral" and "warm" are all relative descriptors, and the actual tint bin will tell you a lot more, if that information is available for a light in question (e.g. orange or yellow looking warm? pink or yellow looking neutral? etc, etc.).

Ultimately, it is largely a question of personal tint preference.


----------



## Dillo0

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

So, now versions that we know:
V1.9-1107 (preview beta) I think there is a member who was actually sold one of these. I'm not sure who though.
V1.10-1108
V1.11-1110
V1.12-1111

One thing I noticed with the V1.12-1111 is that when the torch is running, the red ring around the switch turns on so that you can find the switch to turn it off. In previous versions, the red light around the switch does not turn on when the torch is running unless the battery is running down.


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Thanks Selfbuilt.
That's the best explanation for tint that I have read in this forum.
So short and to the point too, yet so effective.
While warm tints are better for viewing reds, cool tints are better for viewing blues; even stevens. Purely preference. Hence in comes neutrals.
It's amazing how threads go on for thousands of posts about clickies, tints and strobes etc, when the answer is actually quite simple.

Dillo, you must be the first to identify the difference in V1.12?
So, the "low battery indicator" is gone!
It has now been replaced by the "switch locator" which flashes continuously during operation at all voltage levels...


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



varuscelli said:


> I'm not sure what other current users of the TM11 think about this, but after doing a bit of fumbling on more than one occasion when trying to locate the switch to turn it off (or switch modes) while using it out in the dark, I actually wish the red switch light would automatically come on when the light is switched on.
> 
> Despite the tactile recesses to the left and right of the switch that I assume are there to help the user locate the switch by feel, I'd like the red switch light to come on while the TM11 is in use to give a visual of where the switch is.
> 
> Locating the switch is not much of a problem when in high or turbo mode, but if used on the lower modes (without other reflective surfaces around to bounce light back toward the light body), the switch goes pretty much invisible. With such a fat light body, it can take a bit of spinning to actually locate the switch by feel alone, especially if you're using only one hand to control the flashlight.
> 
> Does this make sense to any of you who are using the TM11?





Dillo0 said:


> One thing I noticed with the V1.12-1111 is that when the torch is running, the red ring around the switch turns on so that you can find the switch to turn it off. In previous versions, the red light around the switch does not turn on when the torch is running unless the battery is running down.



Good! That's something I had on my wish list back in November 2011.


----------



## HIDblue

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Well, that's good to hear. I just pulled the trigger on the latest version V1.12-1111 of the TM11, and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it won't disappoint.


----------



## boofy

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

i was supposed to get the newest version but instead was mistakenly sent the previous version. 1.11-1110. still this years version and updated from the first batch. so far, so good. you will be very happy with the tm11.


----------



## Dillo0

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

When the torch is running, the light around the switch only flashes when the batteries are low. In normal operation, when the torch is running, the red ring is continuously illuminated.


----------



## Illuminato

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

TM11 Version *1.12-1111 (March 2012 Build) aka version 3 enhancements:*
*better heat dissipation*
*constant illuminated red switch while on*
*???*
anything else?

ps. thanks again Selfbuilt, your primer on cool-neutral-warm LEDs was very helpful. :thumbsup: I will experiment with the color renditions of each. 

pps. regarding the TM11 switch, I prefer to feel the switch and not have to look for it so I recommend a more tactile/raised switch that is easy to feel, even with a glove on. oo:


----------



## Dillo0

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

The threads on the head are configured so that the body and head overlap a bit more. The threads are deeper in the head than any of the previous models.


----------



## Dukat

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Hi all,

After reading this thread for several months I finally ordered the TM11 and 3100mah Eagletac batteries (68mm length).

Thanks for keeping me informed and entertained all this time.


----------



## F250XLT

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Dukat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After reading this thread for several months I finally ordered the TM11 and 3100mah Eagletac batteries (68mm length).
> 
> Thanks for keeping me informed and entertained all this time.




Hopefully you ordered it from Gun Safari...


----------



## Dukat

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Received the TM11 today.
It's smaller than I imagined. The flood is great. Amazing little package.

I hope to find a larger area to test it at soon.

I am disappointment I received version 1.11.

I asked the place I ordered from if they have v 1.12.
They responded with, "we carry the latest version".

I should have been more suspicious over the omission of the version # or a 'yes' in their response. Shame on me.

Someone mentioned 1.12 has improved thermal dissipation. How much is it improved? Anything else I'm missing out on?

I hate missing out on improvements when I asked for a specific model. Two other suppliers took the time to go check & confirmed they have 1.12.


----------



## F250XLT

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Dukat said:


> Received the TM11 today.
> It's smaller than I imagined. The flood is great. Amazing little package.
> 
> I hope to find a larger area to test it at soon.
> 
> I am disappointment I received version 1.11.
> 
> I asked the place I ordered from if they have v 1.12.
> They responded with, "we carry the latest version".
> 
> I should have been more suspicious over the omission of the version # or a 'yes' in their response. Shame on me.
> 
> 
> Someone mentioned 1.12 has improved thermal dissipation. How much is it improved? Anything else I'm missing out on?
> 
> I hate missing out on improvements when I asked for a specific model. Two other suppliers took the time to go check & confirmed they have 1.12.




Where did you order from? New versions are currently on sale for $150 shipped.


----------



## Dukat

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Wow, Great price and truly the current version!
Know a few people that will be interested.

My order was from GoingGear.


Also got my first 3100mah Eagletac batteries (low profile button top). They fit in all my lights including the Olight M20S-X.


----------



## JetskiMark

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



F250XLT said:


> .... New versions are currently on sale for $150 shipped.



Where? I checked the usual vendors and they were all still around $260.


----------



## boofy

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Dukat said:


> Received the TM11 today.
> It's smaller than I imagined. The flood is great. Amazing little package.
> 
> I hope to find a larger area to test it at soon.
> 
> I am disappointment I received version 1.11.
> 
> I asked the place I ordered from if they have v 1.12.
> They responded with, "we carry the latest version".
> 
> I should have been more suspicious over the omission of the version # or a 'yes' in their response. Shame on me.
> 
> Someone mentioned 1.12 has improved thermal dissipation. How much is it improved? Anything else I'm missing out on?
> 
> I hate missing out on improvements when I asked for a specific model. Two other suppliers took the time to go check & confirmed they have 1.12.





i was also disappointed that i got the 1.11 version and not the 1.12 version as was advertised when i got mine. i have to say that in all honesty, the dropping down problem is not really a problem as it gets very hot to hold onto anyway when on turbo for long periods of time. mine has not dropped down yet when i have been using it before i have turned it down myself due to heat. 

overall, these are awesome lights. very pleased with mine.


----------



## JudasD

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Dukat said:


> Wow, Great price and truly the current version!
> Know a few people that will be interested.
> 
> My order was from GG.
> 
> 
> Also got my first 3100mah Eagletac batteries (low profile button top). They fit in all my lights including the Olight M20S-X.



I feel your pain with the "newest version" comment from the vendor. GG has done the same to me twice before :'( They will not be given a chance to do it a 3rd time.
Hopefully your version will work 100%.

JD


----------



## Dukat

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



JudasD said:


> I feel your pain with the "newest version" comment from the vendor. GG has done the same to me twice before :'( They will not be given a chance to do it a 3rd time.
> Hopefully your version will work 100%.
> 
> JD



Agreed. Already warned off 2 friends that want the TM11 after seeing mine. Got one of them to order the discounted one posted by F250XLT. If it turns out legit I may get a second one for my dad.

The 3100mah batteries took 8-10 hours to charge in the Nitecore Intellicharger. Looks like a nice charger is far. Testing to see if a single battery charges faster than 4.


----------



## F250XLT

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Dukat said:


> Agreed. Already warned off 2 friends that want the TM11 after seeing mine. Got one of them to order the discounted one posted by F250XLT. If it turns out legit I may get a second one for my dad.
> 
> The 3100mah batteries took 8-10 hours to charge in the Nitecore Intellicharger. Looks like a nice charger is far. Testing to see if a single battery charges faster than 4.




It's legit, place an order while they are still available :thumbsup:


----------



## Phanatic

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



F250XLT said:


> It's legit, place an order while they are still available :thumbsup:



You caught me in a moment of weakness. I have been on the sidelines since this thread started, but I pulled the trigger this morning.


----------



## JetskiMark

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Thank you for the info and links.



TDKKP said:


> The original sale thread from CPFMP was deleted but you can get the same deal with the same coupon code here.





F250XLT said:


> It's legit, place an order while they are still available :thumbsup:


----------



## hunter306

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Got my TM11 from GunSafari on Saturday. The Light is a 1.12-1111 just like F250 posted. 

So, It runs great on any of the 3 'standard' modes, but I'm experiencing an issue with mine when trying to run turbo. So far, I suspect my batteries, not the light, but I wanted to see if anyone else thought differently.

Right now, using my 4x 18650's (button tops), If I depress to a full click, quickly, Turbo comes on and will run a varying amount of time from a few seconds to maybe 30seconds, and then the light simply shuts down. Any further switch pressing, or trying to get the light to turn on fails. As soon as I loosen the head and then tight it back down to the body, the battery indicator flashes work again and the light works as usual in standard modes, but again will behave the same way in turbo.

Given that it uses 4 batteries, I don't unfortunately have many options to switch out the batteries for different ones. But they are 2600mah, 18650 sized, protected li-ions, with a blue wrapper reading UltraFire. I'm assuming based on the failure mode, it's gotta be the batteries circuit failing. Anyone think differently?? or perhaps does anyone suspect my light is bad instead?

Thanks! -Jim


----------



## HKJ

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



hunter306 said:


> Given that it uses 4 batteries, I don't unfortunately have many options to switch out the batteries for different ones. But they are 2600mah, 18650 sized, protected li-ions, with a blue wrapper reading UltraFire. I'm assuming based on the failure mode, it's gotta be the batteries circuit failing. Anyone think differently?? or perhaps does anyone suspect my light is bad instead?



It sounds like the over current protection in the batteries are tripping.


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Jim, please get rid of your Xxxxfires.
In life, 80% of the time, you get what you pay for.
These low quality cheap batteries have high internal resistance, meaning that they discharge at a slower rate, resulting in low amperage.
The TM11 needs 3 x 3 amps to deliver 2000 lumens.
Try Redilast 3100 mAH button tops, or Eagletac batteries.
Avoid any type of "flat top" batteries, because flat tops are a hit and miss affair; sometimes flat tops work, other times flat tops don't make a reliable positive connection.

I used to have your same problem when I ran my Zebra SC600 on Ultrafires...


----------



## scottyhazzard

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I think Callies Kustoms are built from the same panasonic core (not certain) 3100 mAh button top is 70mm long and costs less, they also have an 2200 mAh IMR for $12 or $13 that also has a button top. Something to think about. Redilast are great but I think you could safely save some money by trying the Callies. Unless someone knows where to get the Redilast for less than $19.75?


----------



## TEEJ

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

The Callies 1 mm + end sticks out enough to work like a button top, for my lights at least.


----------



## Dukat

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



TEEJ said:


> The Callies 1 mm + end sticks out enough to work like a button top, for my lights at least.



The Eagletac 3100's have a short button top similar to the short button Callies and work in revision 1.11.


----------



## jmpaul320

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

great deal on gun safari... had to jump on it


----------



## infinus

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I tried browsing through a lot of this thread but didn't find this..... Will the AW 3100's work or do I need to get the button tops? Anyone try them?


----------



## SDM44

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

How is the TM11 as being a flood light?

I was watching the GG video on it (compared to the RT3), and it looks like the RT3 has a lot brighter spill and is a better flood. The TM11 had more of a concentrated hot spot.


Is the TM11 a good flood light to use? Or is there a better recommendation out there that uses 3 x XML's and is similar in price? The GS price is good, but I wouldn't want to waste my money on this if it doesn't give me the spill/flood that I'm looking for.


----------



## F250XLT

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



infinus said:


> I tried browsing through a lot of this thread but didn't find this..... Will the AW 3100's work or do I need to get the button tops? Anyone try them?



Button tops are required, the AW 3100's are flat tops. I went with Redilast 3100's instead, good feedback on them.


----------



## F250XLT

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



SDM44 said:


> How is the TM11 as being a flood light?
> 
> I was watching the GG video on it (compared to the RT3), and it looks like the RT3 has a lot brighter spill and is a better flood. The TM11 had more of a concentrated hot spot.
> 
> 
> Is the TM11 a good flood light to use? Or is there a better recommendation out there that uses 3 x XML's and is similar in price? The GS price is good, but I wouldn't want to waste my money on this if it doesn't give me the spill/flood that I'm looking for.



It is far from being considered a spotlight IMO, it easily lights up my entire backyard. Not to say it doesn't have an ample spot, because it does, but it has a lot of useful spill as well.


----------



## SDM44

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



F250XLT said:


> It is far from being considered a spotlight IMO, it easily lights up my entire backyard. Not to say it doesn't have an ample spot, because it does, but it has a lot of useful spill as well.



Thanks for the info. I figured for the price with the GS promo, I might as well get one. Too bad being a CA resident I had to pay an extra $14 for sales tax, but it was still a good deal.


----------



## F250XLT

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



SDM44 said:


> Thanks for the info. I figured for the price with the GS promo, I might as well get one. Too bad being a CA resident I had to pay an extra $14 for sales tax, but it was still a good deal.




It really is an impressive light, I doubt you will regret the purchase.


----------



## jmpaul320

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



F250XLT said:


> Button tops are required, the AW 3100's are flat tops. I went with Redilast 3100's instead, good feedback on them.



x2, did a forum search and confirmed that redilast 3100 button tops work, not sure about aw


----------



## mauiblue

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



F250XLT said:


> Where did you order from? New versions are currently on sale for $150 shipped.





JetskiMark said:


> Where? I checked the usual vendors and they were all still around $260.





TDKKP said:


> The original sale thread from CPFMP was deleted but you can get the same deal with the same coupon code here.



I saw that sale and I was all sick. Could have saved $50 from the one I bought.


----------



## JetskiMark

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

The vendors warehouse is only about twenty minutes away from me, so I went by there to pick one up. I like it. A lot. And it is not even dark yet.

I brought three EagleTac 3100's with me and compared several different lights. (These are the only button top 18650's that I own. I am ordering four more today.) Two boxes were marked with a "W" and two were not. The tint looked the same on all of the lights, on the warm side. I wish I had enough button tops to have run all of them side by side.

The only problem that I have now is that my Zebralight SC600W seems like an old Maglite Solitaire by comparison.


----------



## SDM44

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



JetskiMark said:


> The only problem that I have now is that my Zebralight SC600W seems like an old Maglite Solitaire by comparison.



I was looking into getting the SC600 since they just came back in stock everywhere. However, since I just ordered the TM11 then I guess it'll suffice instead of getting the SC600 (although I'd still like to get one since they're always sold out and are still cool )


----------



## scottyhazzard

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

After my Zebralight died for no reason I'm now gun shy of anything Zebralight.


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



scottyhazzard said:


> After my Zebralight died for no reason I'm now gun shy of anything Zebralight.



It can happen to the best of them, just read this thread. Generally speaking, the Zebralight has a good reputation as does the SC600.


----------



## HIDblue

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I am really liking my new TM11. The switch will take a little while to get used to but what a great concept of using an electronic switch that has the capability of momentary on/off. 

I wish the ZL switches had the same momentary on/off feature.


----------



## Draven451

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



SDM44 said:


> I was looking into getting the SC600 since they just came back in stock everywhere. However, since I just ordered the TM11 then I guess it'll suffice instead of getting the SC600 (although I'd still like to get one since they're always sold out and are still cool )



While the TM11 is a great and bright floody light because of the larger size it is not easily placed in a pants/jeans pocket like the SC600 for easier edc.

I would recommend getting both as they fill different roles in your collection 
I enjoy both of mine!


----------



## Wiking

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I don’t know if it’s ok to post links, but I wonder if anyone knows if these batteries works in TM11? Xtar 18650 3100mAh protected button top li-ion. They are 68,5 mm +/- 0,5 mm and diameter 18,4 mm +/- 0,1 mm.


----------



## Draven451

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Wiking said:


> I don’t know if it’s ok to post links, but I wonder if anyone knows if these batteries works in TM11? Xtar 18650 3100mAh protected button top li-ion. They are 68,5 mm +/- 0,5 mm and diameter 18,4 mm +/- 0,1 mm.



My Redilast 3100mAh fit and they are ~18.5mm x 68.8mm and they are button top as well. Based on these specs it looks like you shouldn't have a problem with the Xtar cells.


----------



## HIDblue

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I was shopping around for a diffuser for my TM11 and stumbled on some DC Fix diffusion film that I forgot I had. Just put it on the lens of my TM11 and WOW! :huh: The TM11 already has a floody beam with great spill, but the DC Fix film really disperses the beam evenly and makes it a great area lighting tool.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



HIDblue said:


> I was shopping around for a diffuser for my TM11 and stumbled on some DC Fix diffusion film that I forgot I had. Just put it on the lens of my TM11 and WOW! :huh: The TM11 already has a floody beam with great spill, but the DC Fix film really disperses the beam evenly and makes it a great area lighting tool.


Diffusion films are a good, inexpensive solution for many lights.

It's been mentioned here before (but probably lost in the 15 pages now ), the screw-on bezel diffuser from the Eagletac M2 and M3 series lights (e.g., M3C4) is a perfect fit. Just unscrew the metal bezel on the TM11, and screw on the ET diffuser, et voila.


----------



## subwoofer

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



HIDblue said:


> I was shopping around for a diffuser for my TM11 and stumbled on some DC Fix diffusion film that I forgot I had. Just put it on the lens of my TM11 and WOW! :huh: The TM11 already has a floody beam with great spill, but the DC Fix film really disperses the beam evenly and makes it a great area lighting tool.



Just thought I would mention that after running some tests with my new integrating sphere, I have found that a high quality glass diffuser results in around 20% loss in total output. I haven't any of this film to do a similar test, but wouldn't be surprised if it was similar result.


----------



## HIDblue

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> Diffusion films are a good, inexpensive solution for many lights.
> 
> It's been mentioned here before (but probably lost in the 15 pages now ), the screw-on bezel diffuser from the Eagletac M2 and M3 series lights (e.g., M3C4) is a perfect fit. Just unscrew the metal bezel on the TM11, and screw on the ET diffuser, et voila.



It's funny you mention it selfbuilt...I just ordered pne last night. Luckily, I found a CPF vendor that sells the ET screw on diffusers separately from the M3 light. Would definitely be more convenient as well when I want to switch from a diffused beam to the regular beam.


----------



## TEEJ

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

The TM11 is so floody to start with, a diffuser might be carrying coal to Newcastle.


----------



## HIDblue

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



subwoofer said:


> Just thought I would mention that after running some tests with my new integrating sphere, I have found that a high quality glass diffuser results in around 20% loss in total output. I haven't any of this film to do a similar test, but wouldn't be surprised if it was similar result.



Thanks for the info subwoofer. I knew the output would drop with a diffuser, but 20% is surprising...


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I had posted this link a few pages back, but I was able to make a really inexpensive diffuser (that fits the TM11 bezel exactly without any special pains to cut it to size) from a Pillsbury icing container. You have to cut out the bottom container disk, but it's already sized perfectly for the bezel. 

Sure, you'll have more light loss with something like this...but with light output up to 2000 lumens...who cares? If you don't get caught up in worrying over some moderate percentage of light loss and look at what your eyes show you, you'll be impressed with what you see with the TM11 light diffused. 

It looks like there are several options for the TM11...but here's what I did. 

Thread link:

Free Diffuser for NiteCore TM11 with Purchase of Pillsbury Orange Sweet Rolls


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



subwoofer said:


> Just thought I would mention that after running some tests with my new integrating sphere, I have found that a high quality glass diffuser results in around 20% loss in total output. I haven't any of this film to do a similar test, but wouldn't be surprised if it was similar result.


I measured a variety of films and diffusers in my lightbox once long ago, and found anywhere from ~5-30% loss of output. The diffuser films generally produced the least amount of diffusion - and correspondingly, the least amount of output loss (e.g., I think frosted scotch tape was somewhere in the ~5-10% range, but don't remember exactly).

A good glass diffuser will result in a more significant loss, in the 20%+ range - but that's because it is actually providing very good beam dispersal.



TEEJ said:


> The TM11 is so floody to start with, a diffuser might be carrying coal to Newcastle.


On a throwy light, a good diffuser provides both widening of the spillbeam and a more even dispersal of the beam pattern. On a light like the TM11, it is true that you already have a very wide spillbeam to start with.

But the dispersal effect is still quite useful in itself. The problem with a clear hotspot is that you tend to fall into the "follow the bouncing ball" method of flashlight use (i.e., focus on the hotspot only). I sometimes find it more useful to level the playing field, so that my eyes can do the wandering without needing to track closely with the flashlight. 

I particularly find diffused beams useful when taking my dog out into in my back yard at night to do her business - I can see where she is wandering around to before she gets there, as opposed to being focused directly on her with a more traditional beam.


----------



## jmpaul320

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

mine just showed up from gun safari - i got the tm11 version (cool white?)

going to be a long wait for my redilast 3100s to all charge up hehe


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> I particularly find diffused beams useful when taking my dog out into in my back yard at night to do her business - I can see where she is wandering around to before she gets there, as opposed to being focused directly on her with a more traditional beam.



It seems to me that with a light that has a distinctly brighter hotspot, the eyes don't see as well into the edges of the spill (either with peripheral vision or outright glances into the periphery) because of the eyes adjusting to the brighter area of light that they're naturally drawn to. The eye is not nearly so challenged when there is a more even dispersal of light. It's a lot like being in a room with the room light on where everything receives a pretty much balanced amount of light...as opposed to using a traditional flashlight in a room and having to point it toward where you want to see.


----------



## TEEJ

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*







The above is a beam shot I took the other night with the TM11

I don't see a "Bouncing Hot Spot" issue...its a pool of light.



For perspective, that transmission tower is ~103 M away, and those wooden telephone polls are 73 M apart from each other.

You will see where the dog is going, where you are stepping, and the pot holes a football field away...without panning the light.




Here's the same scene using a Maglite 3D LED:






Notice a tree hundreds of yards further away is now visible, but everything inbetween that tree and the light is not well lit at all.

The Mag is a thrower...and you see the stuff far away...but NOT up close...its a small patch of light you HAVE TO pan around to find anything with.

As far as night vision being messed up by a bright light....that goes for the light on the target as well...you don't see anything around the target either, as your eyes stop down to adjust for the target's lighting...so you are still blind to everything else.

If you have LIGHT, you don't NEED as much night vision to see with...because even though you ARE in a ball of light, if its a BIG BALL of light, you can still see more than you would with just night vision and a thrower.

After that, its all bout the specifics of why you need to see in the first place, as to what makes more sense.

For walking the dog...a flood is perfect...and a spot is harder to use and les effective.


----------



## LitFuse

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



HIDblue said:


> It's funny you mention it selfbuilt...I just ordered pne last night. Luckily, I found a CPF vendor that sells the ET screw on diffusers separately from the M3 light. Would definitely be more convenient as well when I want to switch from a diffused beam to the regular beam.



I love that ET diffuser on the TM11 and am looking to get a 2nd one. Where did you get the diffuser from HIDblue?


----------



## HIDblue

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



LitFuse said:


> I love that ET diffuser on the TM11 and am looking to get a 2nd one. Where did you get the diffuser from HIDblue?



PM received and PM sent with the info.


----------



## LitFuse

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Thanks for the reply HIDblue.

The Eagletac diffuser is great on the TM11, but you need to be careful about losing the window (lens) on the TM11 when you unscrew the stainless bezel ring. Unlike the Eagletac lights, the TM11's bezel ring secures the glass into the body of the light.


----------



## HIDblue

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

No worries. Even though I ordered the ET diffuser, I think I'm going to keep on using the DC Film. IIRC, the ET diffuser did reduce the output of my old M3C4 quite noticeably...but I don't get that impression with the DC Fix film, as selfbuilt pointed out above. 

For my purposes, I need a large uniform beam or proverbial 'wall of light' without the backsplash from the hotspot of the TM11 which I dare say is sometimes too bright (Did I really just say the hotspot was too bright? blasphemy...).


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Well...I guess I can show the diffuser effect using a wall shot, but I'll do it by getting as far away from a wall as I can get in my home. These shots were done with a Canon 14mm lens at 20 feet from the far wall. The first shot is the TM11 with no diffuser and the second is the TM11 with my own homemade diffuser. The TM11 does put out a great wall of light...but it's not without a hotspot. The diffuser makes a big difference.


----------



## HIDblue

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Wow, great beamshots varuscelli! Perfect example of why a diffuser is such a great tool...especially with the TM11.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Thanks, HIDblue. With a flashlight that does things as "big" as the TM11 does, I felt like I had to back off as far as I could to give a good visual (and to use a really wide angle lens to show it). Something like warehouse interior might have been better. 

Forgot to mention an added bonus of the diffuser I used is that it turns the tint of the TM11 from cool to more of a neutral tint. I can't say what the color temperature would be after adding the diffuser, but when I shine the light on a while wall and then just hold the diffuser in front of it (back and forth), I can see the light go distinctly from bluish without the diffuser toward neutral with it. Anyone who makes one of them will see what I mean (assuming all those containers are made with the same plastic material).


----------



## HIDblue

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Here's a pic of my TM11 with DC Fix diffusion film on the lens. Probably allows more light through than an actual dedicated diffuser lens like the ET diffuser I just ordered last night.


----------



## Phanatic

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I received my TM11 from Gun Safari today and my first impression is that it is smaller than I expected -- others have made this same observation. It fits very nicely in my hand. Size is relative, of course, as the pic below of some of my lights indicates. I have to wait a few days to receive my RediLast 18650 3100mAh batteries before I can try it out. BTW, it is version 3XML-V1.12-1111

4Sevens Mini CR2, JetBeam PC10, Nitecore TM11, Stanley HID 3000


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



LitFuse said:


> Thanks for the reply HIDblue.
> 
> The Eagletac diffuser is great on the TM11, but you need to be careful about losing the window (lens) on the TM11 when you unscrew the stainless bezel ring. Unlike the Eagletac lights, the TM11's bezel ring secures the glass into the body of the light.



I'm wondering about adding a couple of dabs of something under the TM11 glass to hold it into place for times when removing the bezel. I don't want to do anything permanent like glue...but maybe two or three specs of silicon sealant? Maybe even a heat resistant sealant. Ideally, something easily removed (if desired) without leaving any residue. Any ideas on on that anyone?


----------



## jmpaul320

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

after charging up my redilast 3100 mah this thing is nuts! wall of light!


----------



## TEEJ

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



varuscelli said:


> I'm wondering about adding a couple of dabs of something under the TM11 glass to hold it into place for times when removing the bezel. I don't want to do anything permanent like glue...but maybe two or three specs of silicon sealant? Maybe even a heat resistant sealant. Ideally, something easily removed (if desired) without leaving any residue. Any ideas on on that anyone?



Fun Tack?


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



TEEJ said:


> Fun Tack?



Does is smolder nicely when heated? :nana:

Actually, I was thinking more along the lines of something clear to translucent...and something that might take only a couple of specs to to do the trick -- maybe three or four specs placed at the bottommost threads as close as I can get to the o-ring that sits below the glass. There's a kind of fine line for work there (very little space) where the glass sits and where the translucent o-ring (I think that's what I see there) sits. I don't want anything to stick to the o-ring, so maybe a something dabbed (again, just "spec" sized) with a toothpick or pick tool at the base of the threads but just above that o-ring...and then seat the glass after using the translucent sealant or whatever.


----------



## turboBB

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

delete


----------



## HunkaBurninLove

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Just got mine today, but alas am waiting for my 18650s and charger to arrive and dont want to use all my CR123's.


----------



## SDM44

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I'm also waiting for my 18650's to show up (Redilast 3100 mAH), so I've been using 2 and 4 x CR123 Surefire batteries to have some fun with the TM11 and to test it out. WOW is all I have to say, even with just 2 x CR123 batteries on Max mode. I'm sure they would drain really fast, so I only tried it out for a few seconds. So much more than my TK41 on the highest setting, with a ton of more spill which is what I wanted.



QUICK QUESTION or your opinion. I'm ordering up a few more things and in order to get free shipping (or I pay $9 for shipping on my order, that I'm $4 short on), I figured I would pick up an EagleTac M3 filter for $9.... basically get the filter for about $5 after shipping fees are waved.

They don't have the white diffuser or I would get that, but what color would you recommend to get? Blue, red, green, or yellow? My intended use for the light is only to be used in case of an emergency where there's an outage, or if I go camping (more rare), or to just 'wow' my friends when they come over . I don't have an specific use for any specific filter, so which one would you (or should I) get to have some fun with?


----------



## TEEJ

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*





Nissan Cube Low Beams






Nissan Cube High Beams






Nitecore TM11


----------



## Phanatic

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I received my RediLast 18650 3100mAh batteries yesterday and charged them overnight. Tonight I have been testing the TM11. Wall-of-Light is right. Light is yellower than I expected. The RedLasts work just fine in it. This light sure spoils you. Too bad it doesn't fit on my key chain.


----------



## Draven451

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

TEEJ,

Maybe you can mount your tiny monster onto the front of your car for night time driving


----------



## SDM44

*Standby or Lockout mode?*

Which mode do you guys like to leave your TM11 in? Standby mode or Lockout mode?

If you leave the TM11 in Standby mode with 2900 mAH batteries, is it going to be a parasitic drain over time? Is it then better to keep the light in Lockout mode if it mainly sits around as an emergency light to use? Or is it fine leaving it in Standby mode since the drain over time (6 months) is negligent?


My main concern with leaving in Standby mode is that if my wife has to use the light when I'm not around, she won't know (and will forget) how to unlock it.


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Standby or Lockout mode?*

Lockout for me; else battery gets flat.

You should use the 1/4 turn untighten battery carrier technique to disengage, and tell her to tighten the battery carrier to engage...


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Standby or Lockout mode?*

SDM44, you could always use the lockout practice of unscrewing the head a bit and just let your wife know that she just has to tighten the head before using the light. That's probably much easier to remember than the unlock sequence using the buttons, and it will keep the batteries from slowing draining. 

Um...you let you wife use your TM11? :nana: (kidding..!)


----------



## Colinsdad

*Re: Standby or Lockout mode?*

I received my TM11 from the Gunsafari thread at the beginning of the week. I'm charging back up my 18650's already as my son used it for quite awhile (I'm assuming on turbo), because 4 3100 MaH batts are almost drained. Other than the fact that we werent able to choose color temp, I'm VERY pleased with this purchase- probably my "flashlight coup'" for the year, price-wise!


----------



## SDM44

*Re: Standby or Lockout mode?*



varuscelli said:


> Um...you let you wife use your TM11? :nana: (kidding..!)



No. Her first choice of light to grab is a TK41. But right next to that on the counter is the TM11, along with a SC600 (which is hard for her to push the button... heh) . 



Thanks for the advice on the 1/4 turn lockout. I went ahead and just did that since it'll be easier for both her and me to grab the light, screw the head tight, and push the button 1 time to turn it on (even for me, the tripple-tap unlocking took a couple of tries to get each time).


----------



## Wiking

*Re: Standby or Lockout mode?*

I still have some questions about the Xtar 3100mAh 18650.

I found this product info on an internet site who sell these batteries, and I wonder a bit about the discharge Voltage of 2,5. I think I read some where that Redilast 3100mAh 18650 have much higher numbers for that? But if the info correct, and what could it mean i case of performance in a TM11?



> 100% Brand New, Original XTAR products
> (Built by Panasonic NCR18650A 3100mAh, cell origins from Japan)
> 
> Battery:
> Li-ion 3.7v 3100mAh rechargeable battery with protection circuit
> Charge voltage 4.2v +/-0.05
> Discharge voltage 2.5v
> Size 18.4mm(+/-0.1mm) x 68.5mm(+/-0.5mm)
> Weight 49g



I’m really just trying to find a very good battery to a TM11, and if possibly one that can be ordered at the same site/store with a TM11, preferably also with a good charger for at least 2 or preferably 4 cells. And because I live in Sweden I might have to look in other directions than just USA to found the products and order them.


----------



## HKJ

*Re: Standby or Lockout mode?*



Wiking said:


> I still have some questions about the Xtar 3100mAh 18650.
> 
> I found this product info on an internet site who sell these batteries, and I wonder a bit about the discharge Voltage of 2,5. I think I read some where that Redilast 3100mAh 18650 have much higher numbers for that? But if the info correct, and what could it mean i case of performance in a TM11?



The 2.5 volt is the same for all 3100mAh batteries, because they are all based on the NCR18650A cell.
What you have to look at is the size, there are some variations between the different brands, due to the added protection.
There is also some differences in the protection, for a light like the TM11 you want a battery with low "internal resistance" or "Ri", this translates to more power for the light, instead of heat in the battery.


----------



## warmurf

*Re: Standby or Lockout mode?*

I've had this light out for 2 night now- on high for long durations- brillant! Gets warm on high but quite comfortable. Does what it's meant to do every time. The battery metre flashes 3.6v now which for the amount of time used and on black and reds is amazing. Have 4 Eagletac 3100s on their way- which will give it significantly more run time, which is frankly amazing.


----------



## Rob001

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Thanks for the review, now to save up funds to get my hands on one.


----------



## F250XLT

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Rob001 said:


> Thanks for the review, now to save up funds to get my hands on one.




I think you missed out on the sale of the year on this light...


----------



## SDM44

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I know it's already been mentioned, but again I'll say it again. I really like the fact that you can run it with 4 x 18650's, or even 8 x CR123's to get the same light output. And even better, you can still get the same light output by just running 1 x 18650 or even 2 x CR123 batteries .

Well, the light output to my eyes looks the same if I use a single 18650 or 2 x CR123's, compared to 4 x 18650 batteries.... albeit maybe a few lumens lower but overall still a wall of light. I wouldn't personally mix 18650's and CR123's at the same time, but I've been playing around with some Surefire CR123 batteries and my Redilast 3100mAH 18650 batteries, and I really like the performance out of the TM11 when running pretty much any combo of batteries just to get by in "emergency mode."


----------



## Shooter21

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

i wish they would update it so we could use flat top AWs.


----------



## GoingGear.com

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



JudasD said:


> I feel your pain with the "newest version" comment from the vendor. GG has done the same to me twice before :'( They will not be given a chance to do it a 3rd time. Hopefully your version will work 100%. JD


 I apologize for the letdown. Please understand that we were only relaying information provided to us by Nitecore. Giving you the wrong info does nothing good for us, trust me. We repeatedly asked them about the different versions, and they insist that there are no different versions. According to them, the numbers printed on the circuit board refer to batches, not different revisions of the circuit or anything else in the light. Obviously, the v12 units have the LED ring that light up when the light is powered on, so who knows if there really are any other changes. 

Until I found this thread, I was not aware of any of the purported differences. Has anyone confirmed that the different batches actually have better thermal handing than the previous batches?

Edit: Nevermind, looks like selfbuilt did in the OP.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



GoingGear.com said:


> Until I found this thread, I was not aware of any of the purported differences. Has anyone confirmed that the different batches actually have better thermal handing than the previous batches?
> Edit: Nevermind, looks like selfbuilt did in the OP.


I know this thread has gotten rather long, but to clarify, I don't have any specific knowledge of what the significance of these batch/versions are. I rather doubt there is "better" thermal handling on any of the models, but some of the specifics of how the circuit handles thermal throtling have likely changed.

To quote myself, from post #153 in this review thread:


selfbuilt said:


> I know this threads has gotten long, so to clarify for everyone, the original "flickering" issue was the intermittent loss of signal or rapid flashing down to lower output levels shortly after starting a Turbo mode run. This was a true flicker effect, and seems to be limited to the V1.10-1108 model version. The second two later samples I received (V1.11-1110 version) had no evidence of this, and I believe the problem was quickly resolved and should no longer be an issue for any light purchased in the last two months.


Those observations match fully with the experience of others here (i.e., those who had "flickering" issues all had the the V1.10 build, and those with the V1.11 build didn't experience this). This is the only circuit change that I feel reasonably comfortable ascribing to the batch/version number.

The second circuit issue I identified in my review is one of variability in the hysteresis function of the thermal sensor, which was common on both the V1.10 and V1.11 up to that time (early November). Again, to quote myself from that earlier post: 


> The oscillations once the temperature sensor kicks in are another matter - these occur after several minutes of Turbo runtime, and are likely due to an overly narrow range between the temperature set points controlling mode switching. These are not "flickering", but sustained periods alternating between Hi and Turbo (i.e. as the light cools from the switch down to Hi, it reverts back to Turbo, and the cycle repeats). This effect was variable across all three samples I received. After the review was complete, I had correspondence with Nitecore and understood that were going to lower the temperature set point for the return to Turbo, which should resolve (or greatly reduce) this issue. I haven't tested any additional samples, but I imagine this has been improved from the early samples.


Those conversations took place back in _mid-to-late November_, and my expectation is that Nitecore would have begun making those changes virtually immediately. Note that the proposed lowering of the return to Turbo set-point was just to help reduce the _variability_ of the "oscillation" issue among samples. 

I don't imagine Nitecore considered this a signficant circuit change, and likely performed it without changing a batch/version number (but I have no specific knowledge one way or the other). Again, to quote myself from post #215:



selfbuilt said:


> My read on the three samples I was sent is that there was too much variability at one or more of these points. I gather from the response of Nitecore's engineers that they believe the problem is with the lower threshold. Or, more acurately, they believe lowering the lower threshold will eliminate the appearance of the problem.  I hope it will.
> 
> Unfortunately, I doubt they will be sending me another one for review. Many lights undergo minor circuit adjustments during their production runs, and I rarely receive additional samples to test once the initial major kinks are worked out. :shrug:


This is a common aspect to how all manufacturers operate - they constantly tweak the circuit performance, without drawing attention to this fact in the model/batch numbers. The TM11 situation is a little unusual, as defined batch numbers are printed on the inside of the head. But we have no real way of knowing what those batches actually refer to - I well expect there are some differences within the V1.11 batch. Keep in mind that V1.11 batch number has been in use on lights being sold from last October to today.

And on that point, one last quote of myself , from post #75:



selfbuilt said:


> And I don't know if it helps, but on my original sample (that "flickered") had printed on the circuit board in the head "V1.10-1108". The third sample has the label "V1.11-1110" printed there. But seeing as you have to open the lights up to see what is printed inside, I don't know how useful that is for online ordering. :shrug:


I am sympathetic to the problem that dealers face. How can they know they are selling, until it arrives in their warehouse, and if they open up every box to check? They have to rely on what the manufacturers are telling them for shipments en route (which is how they manage their inventory).

Ultimately, there is no real way for us to know what circuit changes have taken place within or between batches (i.e., later version V1.11s are likely different from early V1.11s, based on my discussions with Nitecore over the hysterisis issue). It does sound like the V1.12s have this new constant light-up of the red ring around the on-switch during operation, but I have no idea if anything else has changed. :shrug:


----------



## HunkaBurninLove

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I tried threading my lanyard like varuscelli pictured, but couldn't get the darn lanyard through the opening. I had to take the plastic header off the lanyard, fed only one end of the rope through, then reattached the header. Just curious, anyone else have that problem?



varuscelli said:


> It took me a a little bit of staring at the parts before I realized that the tiny piece of string had an actual purpose. I'm assuming it must be considered completely intuitive, but my intuition didn't immediately kick in to tell me it was a pull string to thread the lanyard.


----------



## HIDblue

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



HunkaBurninLove said:


> I tried threading my lanyard like varuscelli pictured, but couldn't get the darn lanyard through the opening. I had to take the plastic header off the lanyard, fed only one end of the rope through, then reattached the header. Just curious, anyone else have that problem?



You just have to tug hard and it'll go through. I actually threaded it as pictured and used a Leatherman to pull on the two loose ends to pull the lanyard through the hole.


----------



## Wiking

*Re: Standby or Lockout mode?*



HKJ said:


> The 2.5 volt is the same for all 3100mAh batteries, because they are all based on the NCR18650A cell.
> What you have to look at is the size, there are some variations between the different brands, due to the added protection.
> There is also some differences in the protection, for a light like the TM11 you want a battery with low "internal resistance" or "Ri", this translates to more power for the light, instead of heat in the battery.



Ok, but how does the Xtar 3100mAh score in Ri? Is it ok or should I look elsewhere?


----------



## HKJ

*Re: Standby or Lockout mode?*



Wiking said:


> Ok, but how does the Xtar 3100mAh score in Ri? Is it ok or should I look elsewhere?



It is definitely ok, but there are some batteries that are slightly better.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



HunkaBurninLove said:


> I tried threading my lanyard like varuscelli pictured, but couldn't get the darn lanyard through the opening. I had to take the plastic header off the lanyard, fed only one end of the rope through, then reattached the header. Just curious, anyone else have that problem?



Yeah, I think the TM11 method of threading the lanyard seems a bit funky. When I did mine, I found the threading of the lanyard tight, but I don't recall having to put a huge effort into it (just pulled it through by hand...with my apparent superhuman strength...  ). Had the cord been any thicker it would have been difficult -- and who knows? they might have started using a different batch of cord material, and even a very slight increase in diameter or stiffness of cord would make it harder to thread. 

I think the advantage of threading the cord the way it comes is that if you want to take it off it's easy to do so. If you remove the plastic tip and thread it, you have to go through that exercise again to remove it and reattach it. I can't see that people would be removing and reattaching the cord often, but I guess that's a matter of individual use. It's much cleaner looking to thread it the way you described by removing the lanyard cord end. 

Here's the way it looks when threaded as apparently intended by Nitecore -- kind of a big, ugly loop...but a very sturdy hold.


----------



## HunkaBurninLove

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

You guys must have monkey-grip kung-fu strength 

I've been debating about using my Leatherman/pliers to really pull it through but may leave it "as-is". If I feel motivated, i'll take pics or retry tonight.

Loving this light, though. It's my first 18650 light. My Fenix TK40 is feeling neglected.


----------



## Sberri

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



HunkaBurninLove said:


> You guys must have monkey-grip kung-fu strength
> 
> I've been debating about using my Leatherman/pliers to really pull it through but may leave it "as-is". If I feel motivated, i'll take pics or retry tonight.
> 
> Loving this light, though. It's my first 18650 light. My Fenix TK40 is feeling neglected.



Mine was extremely hard to pull through, ended up using a Leatherman and then the thin cord broke...


----------



## Dukat

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Mine was extremely hard to pull through as well. Try shaping part of the cord that's about to enter the hole with your fingers prior to pulling.

Pliers are a good idea, but be sure at least a little bit of the cord has entered the hole. Otherwise you run the risk of tearing the threading wire.


----------



## SDM44

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I posted here that the Fenix AOD-L diffuser fits really well onto the TM11. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-AOD-L-Diffuser-on-the-TK41-and-Nitecore-TM11

I'll take some beam shots tomorrow, but I plan on using the diffuser more on my TM11 than on the TK41.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

SDM44 -- the only thing I don't really like about an extended diffuser like that on a light as powerful as the TM11 (even used at lower levels) is that so much light shines right back into my eyes that part of the usefulness is nullified. I'm betting that you'd find a flat diffuser easier on the eye. I don't say this to knock this kind of diffuser, because they really do direct light all around and will really light up a space well...but quite often it's like looking directly at a light bulb. 

What I've started doing with these kinds of wands is to cover part of the interior with reflective foil, which shields my eyes from most of the glare and at the same time directs more light outward away from me...and still retains the great diffusion without the blinding effect. 

If interested, see this post in the Zebralight Mods thread: 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...raLight-Mods&p=3802038&viewfull=1#post3802038

In any case, it's great to know that the Fenix AOD-L diffuser fits the TM11 (another useful find).


----------



## SDM44

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



varuscelli said:


> SDM44 -- the only thing I don't really like about an extended diffuser like that on a light as powerful as the TM11 (even used at lower levels) is that so much light shines right back into my eyes that part of the usefulness is nullified. I'm betting that you'd find a flat diffuser easier on the eye. I don't say this to knock this kind of diffuser, because they really do direct light all around and will really light up a space well...but quite often it's like looking directly at a light bulb.



I will admit, it's really bright to look at if the light is next to you. But I found that if I place the light up high, like on top of the fridge when I was testing it in my kitchen last night, it disperses the light really well throughout the room and won't be in line with my eyes. I guess the trick for any light like that is to place it far enough away (or high enough) to where you're not having to look at it.

I want to now try the foil method and keep the light on the table top to see how that turns out.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

SDM44 -- You're absolutely right that if using it lamp style (not hand held), it's not nearly as much of an issue in terms of glare in the eyes (depending on where you can place the light -- the higher the better, just as you did). And yeah -- experiment around with the reflective foil thing and see how it works. I'd like to hear what you think about it.


----------



## SDM44

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



varuscelli said:


> SDM44 -- You're absolutely right that if using it lamp style (not hand held), it's not nearly as much of an issue in terms of glare in the eyes (depending on where you can place the light -- the higher the better, just as you did). And yeah -- experiment around with the reflective foil thing and see how it works. I'd like to hear what you think about it.




I added some beam shots of the TM11 in a controlled environment in my post above. On the max setting, it's really bright and really lights up the entire area.

Besides the foil method, I'm also thinking of making some type of make-shift lamp shade so I can cover the TM11 up from blasting right into my eyes, but still allow for the light to escape through the top & bottom openings of the shade.


----------



## d337944

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Just received mine from Gun Safari today - v 1.12.1111, and its great!

As mentioned in the first post's update, the red light around the switch stays on all the time whilst in use.

Its day time now, but I can already say that at High "Daily" output (1100 lumens) it is noticeably brighter than my Torchlab Triple Neutral (1000 lumens) when performing ceiling bounce tests! I found that very interesting, even accounting for Cool White (TM11) vs Neutral White (Torchlab).

Also it_ appears_ that the throw is better than my Malkoff Hound Dog XM-L ... this is only judged by shining across my house onto an inside wall (as its day time) so its not accurate though. Maybe its just an illusion of the "mega lumens" put out by the TM11?


Cheers guys!
d337944


----------



## Fireclaw18

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



varuscelli said:


> SDM44 -- the only thing I don't really like about an extended diffuser like that on a light as powerful as the TM11 (even used at lower levels) is that so much light shines right back into my eyes that part of the usefulness is nullified. I'm betting that you'd find a flat diffuser easier on the eye. I don't say this to knock this kind of diffuser, because they really do direct light all around and will really light up a space well...but quite often it's like looking directly at a light bulb.
> 
> What I've started doing with these kinds of wands is to cover part of the interior with reflective foil, which shields my eyes from most of the glare and at the same time directs more light outward away from me...and still retains the great diffusion without the blinding effect.
> 
> If interested, see this post in the Zebralight Mods thread:
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...raLight-Mods&p=3802038&viewfull=1#post3802038
> 
> In any case, it's great to know that the Fenix AOD-L diffuser fits the TM11 (another useful find).



I suddenly have visions of people putting a wand style diffuser on their TM11 and then putting on a conventional lampshade (from a typical plugged in household light) to diffuse the beam.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Fireclaw18 said:


> I suddenly have visions of people putting a wand style diffuser on their TM11 and then putting on a conventional lampshade (from a typical plugged in household light) to diffuse the beam.



That's Standard Operating Procedure for all TM11 users. Read the manual.  

Actually, for anyone using the TM11 in a room with a light-colored ceiling (especially in the whitish range like most painted ceilings), tail standing the TM11 for standard ceiling bounce will light up the entire room like a touchier lamp -- soft light everywhere in the room, no diffuser needed. 

I've never handled a flashlight that lights up a room via ceiling bounce better than the TM11. It's incredible.


----------



## hunter306

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Dukat said:


> The Eagletac 3100's have a short button top similar to the short button Callies and work in revision 1.11.



Thanks for all the input on the battery options. I picked up the EagleTac 3100's and they work great in the TM11 now.

Old batteries are relegated to junk lights, these EagleTacs work great in this high-draw setup.


----------



## d337944

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Update on my testing:

(1) I've tried International outdoor's version of the protected Panasonic 3100 batteries, and they fit and work perfectly! I only had two on hand - worked perfectly in parallel together - and have 6 more coming in the mail to make up two groups of four. Excellent prices for non-USA people, as the standard shipping is free!

(2) The Type III anodizing on the TM11 is total junk I must say. I brought a few flashlights out the back to test - TM11, Hound Dog XM-L, and a Torchlab triple in an FM host - and during handling they accidentally knocked about (not hard) together. The ONLY flashlight that came away with a few ano chips was the TM11! :shakehead Worse still, before that I have a small flake of ano come off on the TAIL end of the TM11, I'm assuming from simply tailstanding a few times only on the kitchen bench as I'd definitely not knocked it against anything yet! So much so for "Tiny Monster" ... more like "Tiny Princess" ... handle with kid gloves if you don't this flashlight chipping everywhere.

Still very impressed by the performance and design ... just less so now with the finish.

Cheers
d337944


----------



## jalal20

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Hi, 
I dunno if it has been mentioned in this 17 page thread but can anyone tell me what would be the Max output using just 2 CR123s? 
I have my light and I don't have my 18650s yet so I tried it using 2 CR123s and I wanna get a relative reading on how much is this and wht would it generate on full power untill I get my hands on my batteries,

thanks


----------



## SDM44

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



jalal20 said:


> Hi,
> I dunno if it has been mentioned in this 17 page thread but can anyone tell me what would be the Max output using just 2 CR123s?



When I tried using 2 Surefire CR123 batteries in my TM11, to my eyes (nothing exact) the Max output really looked no different than using 4 x 18650 3100mAH batteries. Albeit, the CR123's sure won't last long at all running on Max mode like that, but the the light was extremely bright still with just 2 of them. Same output (again from what I could tell) with just using 1 x 18650 compared to all 4 x 18650's.


----------



## jalal20

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



SDM44 said:


> When I tried using 2 Surefire CR123 batteries in my TM11, to my eyes (nothing exact) the Max output really looked no different than using 4 x 18650 3100mAH batteries. Albeit, the CR123's sure won't last long at all running on Max mode like that, but the the light was extremely bright still with just 2 of them. Same output (again from what I could tell) with just using 1 x 18650 compared to all 4 x 18650's.



I think you are right when it comes to the day light modes, But I found the Turbo mode to be exactly as the high mode in the Daylight modes so probably the turbo mode needs all 4 18650s. I will have to wait to be sure


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



SDM44 said:


> When I tried using 2 Surefire CR123 batteries in my TM11, to my eyes (nothing exact) the Max output really looked no different than using 4 x 18650 3100mAH batteries. Albeit, the CR123's sure won't last long at all running on Max mode like that, but the the light was extremely bright still with just 2 of them. Same output (again from what I could tell) with just using 1 x 18650 compared to all 4 x 18650's.


Yes, the TM11 regulates it output levels well - they are the same no matter what the battery source type or number of cells.

 But I would warn everyone not to try running the higher outputs on just one or two cells. In the case of ICR 1x18650, Turbo would damage the cell by over-draining (unless it is an IMR cell that can handle it). But on 2xCR123A, Turbo would be bound to trigger the PTC safety circuits within a few minutes - that is not something you want to do intentionally! In addition to definitely damaging your cells, the thermal runaway in the PTC could theoretically cause heat-damage to the TM11 (i.e., a CR123A's PTC is located right below the positive contact button, near the head).


----------



## Sberri

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Has anyone tried the TM 11 in a holster from Maxpedition? Anything that fit?


----------



## jmpaul320

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



SDM44 said:


> I posted here that the Fenix AOD-L diffuser fits really well onto the TM11. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-AOD-L-Diffuser-on-the-TK41-and-Nitecore-TM11
> 
> I'll take some beam shots tomorrow, but I plan on using the diffuser more on my TM11 than on the TK41.



I just got my diffuser 6.59 from amazon cant go wrong


----------



## LEDite

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I just set up a Nitecore TM11 to operate on Non-Protected #18650 Panasonics 3100mah cells that I sell.

(not a fan of protection circuits)

I added some 3mm magnets to the negative pole of the 18650 cells.

This gave me the 68mm height for proper operation.

Great flood and pretty good beam even on two cells.

LEDite


----------



## richardcpf

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I placed an ordered yesterday for the TM11 in gunsafari with the promo code, $150 shipped for 1.12 and recieved shipping comfirm today. Awesome


----------



## fernandoz

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

very nice review ,thanks


----------



## tobrien

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

is the latest revision/version the same number for NW, CW?


----------



## don.gwapo

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

HELP! HELP! HELP!







Where can I get a replacement lens? What's the size? Thanks!

I accidentally drop a book on top of it while tail standing. Now it's in a sealed container and not using it. :sigh:.:shakehead.


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



don.gwapo said:


> HELP! HELP! HELP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I get a replacement lens? What's the size? Thanks!
> 
> I accidentally drop a book on top of it while tail standing. Now it's in a sealed container and not using it. :sigh:.:shakehead.



Email Nitecore, and they will quote for you the cost of repair, and return postage...


----------



## scout24

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Thanks, selfbuilt, for the awesome, thorough review. And to everyone else who posted with thoughts and opinions. I finally caved and ordered one, assured that it was the most cuttent version. I like the 2 1/2 hour 1100lm. high mode with no stepdown, and turbo as needed. Looking forward to seeing what the fuss is about!


----------



## rufus001

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



scout24 said:


> ... Looking forward to seeing what the fuss is about!



You'll love it. What has surprised me about this light is how good it feels in my hand. Maybe because I've held so many cans in my hand over my lifetime! If you don't need the extra throw then I'd have no idea why anybody would buy anything bigger and heavier.


----------



## d337944

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



scout24 said:


> Thanks, selfbuilt, for the awesome, thorough review. And to everyone else who posted with thoughts and opinions. I finally caved and ordered one, assured that it was the most cuttent version. I like the 2 1/2 hour 1100lm. high mode with no stepdown, and turbo as needed. Looking forward to seeing what the fuss is about!



Yep you'll love this one! I've had mine about 3 weeks now, and the other day had it running about 3.5 HOURS on 1100 lumens to light up a room - got very warm but easily hand-holdable! I use 4 x 3100 mah batteries for long lasting power.

Cheers
d337944


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



don.gwapo said:


> HELP! HELP! HELP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I get a replacement lens? What's the size? Thanks!
> 
> I accidentally drop a book on top of it while tail standing. Now it's in a sealed container and not using it. :sigh:.:shakehead.



If you want something that will work in the interim, you can screw any standard 58mm photo filter onto the TM11. 

Lots of camera equipment stores sell second-hand filters cheap (some stores will have a bin full of various old/second-hand filters). 

A 58mm sky filter (basically a clear filter) would work just fine. 

This is a red filter I've been toying with on mine. 

The TM11 bezel will even screw right onto the photo filter, if desired.


----------



## don.gwapo

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

@peterharvey73, I already email Nitecore but they haven't reply for a week or so now. I also contacted many dealers and say they don't have a replacement lens. 

@varuscelli, Thanks! I will definitely try that so that I can use my light again. I'm also been thinking the Eagletac diffuser but would try your suggestion first.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



don.gwapo said:


> @peterharvey73, I already email Nitecore but they haven't reply for a week or so now. I also contacted many dealers and say they don't have a replacement lens.
> 
> @varuscelli, Thanks! I will definitely try that so that I can use my light again. I'm also been thinking the Eagletac diffuser but would try your suggestion first.



Another idea that you might look into is that some places that do glass cutting (like frame shops) will have circular glass cutters. A place like that might just be able to cut you a new lens for a few dollars if you bring the broken one in as a template for sizing. That would likely be cheaper than having something shipped. My guess is that having a new lens cut should cost you less than $5 USD as long as you can find a place that has the right kind of glass cutter.


----------



## brightnorm

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



don.gwapo said:


> @peterharvey73, I already email Nitecore but they haven't reply for a week or so now. I also contacted many dealers and say they don't have a replacement lens.
> 
> @varuscelli, Thanks! I will definitely try that so that I can use my light again. I'm also been thinking the Eagletac diffuser but would try your suggestion first.



You might also try here, formally very active on CPF:
http://www.flashlightlens.com/index.php

Brightnorm


----------



## don.gwapo

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

@varuscelli, Yes, I've been searching a glass shop on my area for easier and faster replacement coz it will take a while if it shipped coz I'm across the pond.

@brightnorm, Flashlightlens just came back at me and they say they only have a acrylic for that size. I'll try to get a replacement lens on my area and have that acrylic for back up just in case.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



varuscelli said:


> Another idea that you might look into is that some places that do glass cutting (like frame shops) will have circular glass cutters. A place like that might just be able to cut you a new lens for a few dollars if you bring the broken one in as a template for sizing. That would likely be cheaper than having something shipped. My guess is that having a new lens cut should cost you less than $5 USD as long as you can find a place that has the right kind of glass cutter.





don.gwapo said:


> @varuscelli, Yes, I've been searching a glass shop on my area for easier and faster replacement coz it will take a while if it shipped coz I'm across the pond.



One thing about a glass shop or framing shop cutting a replacement is that it probably wouldn't get you a coated lens (for anti-glare/anti-reflective, scratch resistant properties). Probably not that big a deal...but with such a high-end, powerful light as the TM11...well, maybe it's something to take into consideration. 

A 58mm photo filter (even the clear ones) would normally be coated to help prevent glare (that is, normally to prevent lens flare effect in photography). Finding a really inexpensive new one might be a challenge, but as I mentioned if you have a camera shop in your area that sells used gear they often have second-hand filters that they'll sell for much less than new ones. Amazon and eBay are also sources for used filters.


----------



## Dillo0

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

You may be able to take apart a photo filter and use the glass in the TM11. Try a few sizes.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Dillo0 said:


> You may be able to take apart a photo filter and use the glass in the TM11. Try a few sizes.



On the "try a few sizes" part: Photo filters in that diameter range jump from 55mm to 58mm to 62mm. 55mm will be too small and 62mm will be too large. 58mm is the right size. 

It is possible to remove the glass from a photo filter in many cases by carefully prying out or unscrewing the inner retaining ring (sometimes they screw in sometimes the ring has to be pried out, I think, depending on the filter and how well or how poorly made it is). Removing the glass has got to be done carefully. You might either scratch up the glass or even worse gouge yourself while trying to pry the ring out. Ideally, you'd want to use an adjustable spanner wrench to remove the retaining ring (the right tool for the job...look for the notches in the retaining ring that the spanner wrench would be used with). Some folks just pry them out with small screwdriver tips (the wrong tool...and a good way to jab yourself or scratch the glass...but workable). If you own or can borrow a spanner wrench, that's great...if you don't, they're fairly expensive (but a cool tool to have if you ever need one)

Personally, I think it's much easier just to attach the photo filter directly to the TM11 since the threads are already there on both the flashlight and the filter...and the glass will never fall out of a filter when attaching a diffuser, either, if you use a threaded filter (as opposed to the loose glass in the standard TM11).


----------



## don.gwapo

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I'm glad I did keep the lens of my DRY before when it died. After trying it today, it fits perfect on my TM11. Now I'm enjoying my light again. :twothumbs.

Thanks guys for your suggestions. :wave:


----------



## Wiking

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

About the anodizing.

I’ll guess it might probably be an issue with your sample and nothing common with all TM11, because if so we should have seen many more complaints about that, but I think your’s the one and only...?


----------



## run4jc

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



richardcpf said:


> I placed an ordered yesterday for the TM11 in gunsafari with the promo code, $150 shipped for 1.12 and recieved shipping comfirm today. Awesome





scout24 said:


> Thanks, selfbuilt, for the awesome, thorough review. And to everyone else who posted with thoughts and opinions. I finally caved and ordered one, assured that it was the most cuttent version. I like the 2 1/2 hour 1100lm. high mode with no stepdown, and turbo as needed. Looking forward to seeing what the fuss is about!



Well, after Scout clued me in on this light and told me about the $150 Gunsafari promotion, I couldn't resist. Light shipped the day I ordered and arrived 2 days later - kudos to Gunsafari for uber fast shipping.

Holy smokes, is this thing bright! I took it out for the morning dog walk, and used 'low' most of the time (200 lumen low - giggle.) For giggles and grins I cranked it up to turbo a couple of times, and I'm surprised someone didn't call the police on me. This little bugger is amazing!


----------



## Dimitri Stephan

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

In case this hasn't been mentioned before, I just wanted to add that the measured average current draw in lockout mode is 68.63 μA.


----------



## 380long

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

The Gunsafari promo got me too but I am very glad I purchased this light. I wanted one for a while but was concerned with all the problems the early TM11's were having, glad they got it sorted out because it's a great light!


----------



## Dillo0

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

That draw is quite low, and is quite a good thing. We don't need to worry so much about parasitic drain when the torch is locked out.


----------



## brightnorm

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I just went to Gunsafari. Unfortunately, TM11 promotion coupon is no longer valid.

Brightnorm


----------



## RedForest UK

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Nope, still works for me. Remember to use capital letters.


----------



## 380long

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Guys have been saying for days the coupon code didn't work but they were putting it in wrong!


----------



## DucS2R

Still works.

T


----------



## damanupnorth

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I have been looking at small power monsters for some time.
It can be hard to tell sales hype from what is real. When I come to
CPF if find terrific reviews like yours. 
 
Your review contained a ton of helpful information and was in an easy
to work with format. You made it easy for me to pick out the information 
that is important me and I needed to know - Thank You and Nice Job!
 
I find it amazing how people like you are so willing to take the time, 
compile the data, present it in an easy to understand format for us.
I see a good size group of people that do this for us – it’s just so cool 
that people like take the time to do this for the rest of us, it’s so helpful. 
Thank you
D
 
_CPF has so many nice & helpful people I can see why more and more of us _
_are getting hooked on light. Here at CPF I can ask questions and learn things _
_that make me want to get more and more into this wonderful hobby. _
_This online community is loaded with quality people, Kudos to the _
_forum moderators they have built a wonderful community for us all._


----------



## tobrien

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

the only thing keeping me from buying a TM11 is the upcoming ZebraLight Q50. that should change things up quick, right?


----------



## TEEJ

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



tobrien said:


> the only thing keeping me from buying a TM11 is the upcoming ZebraLight Q50. that should change things up quick, right?



That light's like cold fusion...its always "coming"


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



damanupnorth said:


> I have been looking at small power monsters for some time.
> It can be hard to tell sales hype from what is real. When I come to CPF if find terrific reviews like yours.


Thank you for the kind words and thoughtful comments. Although I don't respond to all the support and encouragement I receive from members in these threads, I do read everything people post in my reviews - and it is all appreciated. :grouphug:

You raised a number of important points in your comments. In my case, I started reviewing lights to allow people to objectively compare performance across makes and models (i.e. the comparative output/runtime testing). This is why exact lumen estimates didn't matter in the original design of my lightbox - simply consistent relative performance measures. In the early days, it was indeed difficult to separate fact from fiction in manufacturers' sales copy. 

ANSI FL-1 standards help, but here again it seems like a lot of makers simply "guestimate" on some of these measures, rather than actually get them tested professionally. So the role of independent comparative testers won't disappear anytime soon.

That being said, my personal experience tells me that manufacturers have generally improved their game over the last couple of years. It is getting rarer and rarer to see glaring flaws or issues on lights - which is a positive development. I think the high level of scrutiny (and crowded marketplace) have led to a general increase in overall standards. Time will tell if that trend persists, but so far I am finding it encouraging.



> Your review contained a ton of helpful information and was in an easy to work with format. You made it easy for me to pick out the information that is important me and I needed to know - Thank You and Nice Job!


Thank you. Part of the way I keep this interesting for myself to is continue to find better ways at conveying the information in a clear and concise way.

Unfortunately, as the quantity of requested information has increased, by overall brevity seems to have decreased. :laughing:



> I find it amazing how people like you are so willing to take the time, compile the data, present it in an easy to understand format for us. I see a good size group of people that do this for us – it’s just so coo that people like take the time to do this for the rest of us, it’s so helpful. Thank you


Yes, I also enjoying seeing all the other detailed reviews of members here (although I try not to look at reviews of lights I am testing, to avoid biasing myself). CPF is certainly a wealth of detailed information. 

But the regular members also do a great job - in the composite - of serving as accurate discrimination filters. When someone posts a bad piece of advice in a general thread, it won't take long before a lot of properly reasoned advice swoops in to correct it. I have often been impressed by how quickly and accurately good information is relayed around here. It is a dedicated community, and one that I am proud to me a member of. :thumbsup:



> This online community is loaded with quality people, Kudos to the forum moderators they have built a wonderful community for us all.


Hear, hear - the mods do an excellent job keeping this place running smoothly. The sense of community is fragile, and can be destroyed by a vocal minority intent on wreaking havoc for "fun" (or some other sense of destructive self-agrandisement). I, for one, am glad to see this place remain "family-friendly". :wave:


----------



## turbostreetracer

*Re: Standby or Lockout mode?*



Wiking said:


> I still have some questions about the Xtar 3100mAh 18650.
> 
> I found this product info on an internet site who sell these batteries, and I wonder a bit about the *discharge Voltage of 2,5*. I think I read some where that Redilast 3100mAh 18650 have much higher numbers for that? But if the info correct, and what could it mean i case of performance in a TM11?
> 
> 
> 
> I’m really just trying to find a very good battery to a TM11, and if possibly one that can be ordered at the same site/store with a TM11, preferably also with a good charger for at least 2 or preferably 4 cells. And because I live in Sweden I might have to look in other directions than just USA to found the products and order them.



I'm sure that the spec pertaining to a "discharge voltage of 2.5 volts" is a mistake/misprint.
I am guessing that the reference pertains to *'cut-off' *voltage via PCB.
After reading about the 3100 MAH 18650 batteries,I gleaned the info that all the cores were all produced by Panasonic.


----------



## turbostreetracer

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> Cool white LEDs are the norm. To make the tint "warmer" requires extra phosphor, which lowers the overall output (i.e. makes them less efficient). Neutral white are slightly warmer, with typically only a minor hit in output (e.g. Neutral XM-L T4 and T5 output bins are available, which are just down from Cool White T6 and U2 output bins). You are unlikely to notice the drop in output in practice.
> 
> Warm tint bins typically have much lower efficiency, due to even more phoshor. Here you will likely notice the lower output, but the tint difference will be the most noticeable aspect (typically more like an incandescent). All other characteristics of the light are the same - but with lower overall output also comes lower overall throw (somewhat proportionately).
> 
> As for rendering colors, a lot of that is more personal preference and relative experience, although cool tints typically do slightly better for differentiating blue-grays and warms are slightly better for red-browns. But again, that mainly reflects what you are used to - if you are used to incandescents, then warm tints may suit you better. A lot of people like neutral as a more in-between option. But note that "cool", "neutral" and "warm" are all relative descriptors, and the actual tint bin will tell you a lot more, if that information is available for a light in question (e.g. orange or yellow looking warm? pink or yellow looking neutral? etc, etc.).
> 
> Ultimately, it is largely a question of personal tint preference.


Isn't the temperature sweet-spot of maximum output of light at 4,300K?


----------



## Matjazz

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I got mine and I like it. There is however one disappointment. The o-ring got all chewed up. I got a spare ring but I'm afraid it won't change a thing.


----------



## Matjazz

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I ordered some 42mm o-rings a week ago for something else and will try them on. Will report back.
But in the meantime, does anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## Matjazz

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

What's the use of spare o-ring if you're afraid to use it?? :candle: So I used spare seal and it works just like it should


----------



## JudasD

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

@Matjazz: i had that exact same issue! i noticed it as i opened the packaging of the light. So the first thing i did was removed the o-ring and compared it to the spare that was included. What i found was that the spare oring was about 1/8" smaller than the one that was installed on the light. I also found that the oring that was installed on the light was almost to easy to remove. Once i installed the spare oring everything was now normal. Either they installed an oring that was to large or the installed oring was stretched. The included spare was perfect. I asked Nitecore for a new spare and it took about 2 months before i received the replacement. 

JD


----------



## ClassicGOD

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



run4jc said:


> Well, after Scout clued me in on this light and told me about the $150 Gunsafari promotion, I couldn't resist. Light shipped the day I ordered and arrived 2 days later - kudos to Gunsafari for uber fast shipping.
> 
> Holy smokes, is this thing bright! I took it out for the morning dog walk, and used 'low' most of the time (200 lumen low - giggle.) For giggles and grins I cranked it up to turbo a couple of times, and I'm surprised someone didn't call the police on me. This little bugger is amazing!


Why the hell I looked on this thread.... why... now I'm broke and have yet another flashlight on the way.


----------



## turbostreetracer

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



maunaloa said:


> Panasonic NCR18650A 3100 mAh batteries (more accurately 19670 size) do NOT work in the TM11 ... the + button is too short. I know ... I could build up the button with solder, but I have plenty of other lights in which to use the Pannies. [Also posted in the TM11 malfunction thread]





selfbuilt said:


> Just to clarify, are you saying a Panasonic-branded version of the NCR18650A 3100mAh didn't work in the TM11?
> 
> The Panasonic-made NCR18650A cell is used in a lot of battery brands (some with button tops, some without). I have not seen a true Panasonic-branded version of this cell (although some of the more generic makers may slap a "panasonic" label on their wrappers). There is more to a battery than just the source cell (although it is obviously the key component).
> 
> As a general rule, true flat-top versions of any bttery are unlikely to work in the TM11 - you need to have at least the a wide or a small raised button top.



I'm just received a TM11 and I'm using the Panasonic NCR18650A 3100 mAh batteries.
I bought them for $8.50 each and they are supposed to function as well as the best batteries available.


----------



## turbostreetracer

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



LEDite said:


> I just set up a Nitecore TM11 to operate on Non-Protected #18650 Panasonics 3100mah cells that I sell.
> 
> (not a fan of protection circuits)
> 
> I added some 3mm magnets to the negative pole of the 18650 cells.
> 
> This gave me the 68mm height for proper operation.
> 
> Great flood and pretty good beam even on two cells.
> 
> LEDite



I did the exact same thing. I purchased my magnets at Harbor Freight.
The magnets work well and they don't move.
When I tried them on the positive side they made partial contact.
Are you using the lime green Panasonic NCR18650A's?


----------



## turbostreetracer

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



brightnorm said:


> I just went to Gunsafari. Unfortunately, TM11 promotion coupon is no longer valid.
> 
> Brightnorm





RedForest UK said:


> Nope, still works for me. Remember to use capital letters.





380long said:


> Guys have been saying for days the coupon code didn't work but they were putting it in wrong!



When I ordered my TM11 on May 17,Gun Safari updated their website and they didn't have a provision for using discount codes.
I called them and they gave me a refund of $110.

They were a pleasure to deal with and I was able to contact them by phone.


----------



## ClassicGOD

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



turbostreetracer said:


> When I ordered my TM11 on May 17,Gun Safari updated their website and they didn't have a provision for using discount codes.
> I called them and they gave me a refund of $110.
> 
> They were a pleasure to deal with and I was able to contact them by phone.


I ordered mine yesterday, had no problems using the coupon code. 

You just need to go view your cart and click 'use coupon code' and the field to enter the code will pop up. Remember to use all caps. (I just tried and it still works)


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I don't know if this video has been linked in this thread or not (or elsewhere on CPF?), but it's about the coolest custom bike mount (in this case, for the TM11) I've ever seen. My dislike is how far forward the TM11 is attached in the mount (way too much heavy weight forward given the jolts associated with even casual bike riding) -- but if it attaches solidly, maybe that's of little consequence. This is an interesting process to watch and an interesting end product, in any case.


----------



## ClassicGOD

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



varuscelli said:


> My dislike is how far forward the TM11 is attached in the mount (way too much heavy weight forward given the jolts associated with even casual bike riding)


Check out other videos of this user - he has newer version of his mount that is centered on the center of gravity of the light.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



ClassicGOD said:


> Check out other videos of this user - he has newer version of his mount that is centered on the center of gravity of the light.



Yes, you're right. The improved center of gravity version...


----------



## boofy

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

would love one of these mounts. hopefully one will get mass produced and available to purchase.


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I don't mind buying a 3D printer to make one of these [and many other useful things]; the 3D printers are only about $1.5k.
However, where does he buy the fancy screws from, to make the TM11 bicycle mount?


----------



## Matjazz

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

The reason why I got in to flashlights is caving. Needles to say Nitecore was due to go in cave sooner or later. I took it along a couple of days ago. And this is how it came out:





As you can see I've put duct tape over the switch. Not that I don't trust it to be waterproof, but to protect it from fine sand. I learned from past experience is that sand on moving parts is a b***h. I plan to get some transparent tape in near future.

Anyway, the light performed well and I am pleased there's no PWM in low modes. At 8°C it ran on high for long time.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Matjazz said:


> The reason why I got in to flashlights is caving. Needles to say Nitecore was due to go in cave sooner or later. I took it along a couple of days ago.



Not to imply that I understand what kind of caving environment (degree of difficulty, etc.) you brought the TM11 into...but did you find the TM11 heavy/bulky/awkward to use as a caving light? I imagine the output was fantastic...but what about ergonomics of use? Just curious.


----------



## Matjazz

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I took it on a caving trip that was light in terms of physical endurance. There wasn't any climbing just squeezes and mud. I found it very easy to take along as I could put it in my oversuit chest pocket where it was easily accessible. The grip and balance are very good and the side switch is a blessing. The output indeed is fantastic and the run time of 4 cells is a plus.
Before Nitecore TM11 my cave illuminator was Sky Ray 818. So far I like the TM11 better in every aspect I just don't know if it can take as much beating as SkyRay and I'm not sure I want to find out.


----------



## F250XLT

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



boofy said:


> would love one of these mounts. hopefully one will get mass produced and available to purchase.




+1 on that, very cool indeed. Please let me know if these ever become available.


----------



## ClassicGOD

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



F250XLT said:


> +1 on that, very cool indeed. Please let me know if these ever become available.



In the comments to one of his videos the maker of the mount was offering to manufacture one for someone for about 36euro with shipping - maybe you should try contacting him? 

I got my TM11 yesterday, amazing light. Im running it on 2 18650 because I only have 2 (I know, I'm not worthy to call myself a flashaholic) but more are on the way .
I got it from Gun Safari. Its 1.12-1111 version and like others who got one from the same batch the preinstalled o-ring is slightly too large and can be easily damaged when screwing on the head and anodizing on the threads leaves something to be desired. Thankfully installing the spare o-ring solves the problem. It's the brightest light I own and to be honest it is a little too bright for urban environment  but the runtimes on the lower modes make it perfect barbecuing assistant. We often barbecue with friends in a place where there is no electricity and TM11 is capable of lightning it all up for few hours even with just 2 18650. Awesome light.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



ClassicGOD said:


> I got it from Gun Safari. Its 1.12-1111 version and like others who got one from the same batch the preinstalled o-ring is slightly too large and can be easily damaged when screwing on the head... Thankfully installing the spare o-ring solves the problem.



Actually, the o-ring issue seems to go back to include the original version. I got a TM11 from the first available batch and I noticed right off the bat that if I wasn't careful with threading the head onto the body I'd sometimes pinch the o-ring to the extent that it would bulge outward. I don't know if all of the manufacturer installed o-rings are that way, but I've seen an occasional comment from other users about the pinching issue starting with the original release. 

What I did was to smear a small amount of Super Lube (same as I use on the threads) onto the o-ring and then squeeze the o-ring into place as well as possible with my fingers before threading the head and body together. The Super Lube treatment of the o-ring is something I've done only once. I'm still using the original o-ring without issue (still have my spare as a spare) -- but I do notice that on rare occasions if I thread the head and body together too quickly, it's still possible for me to pinch the o-ring. As a precaution, I consciously slow down just a bit on my last couple of twists of the head and I watch to make sure the o-ring doesn't pinch. Still, smearing the o-ring with Super Lube seemed to help greatly. I figure I'll keep using the original until I'm forced to switch to the spare.


----------



## JudasD

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



varuscelli said:


> Actually, the o-ring issue seems to go back to include the original version. I got a TM11 from the first available batch and I noticed right off the bat that if I wasn't careful with threading the head onto the body I'd sometimes pinch the o-ring to the extent that it would bulge outward. I don't know if all of the manufacturer installed o-rings are that way, but I've seen an occasional comment from other users about the pinching issue starting with the original release.
> 
> What I did was to smear a small amount of Super Lube (same as I use on the threads) onto the o-ring and then squeeze the o-ring into place as well as possible with my fingers before threading the head and body together. The Super Lube treatment of the o-ring is something I've done only once. I'm still using the original o-ring without issue (still have my spare as a spare) -- but I do notice that on rare occasions if I thread the head and body together too quickly, it's still possible for me to pinch the o-ring. As a precaution, I consciously slow down just a bit on my last couple of twists of the head and I watch to make sure the o-ring doesn't pinch. Still, smearing the o-ring with Super Lube seemed to help greatly. I figure I'll keep using the original until I'm forced to switch to the spare.



I tried this exact same treatment with my TM11 (also using super lube) and still was not able to get the oring to behave.  I actually found that if i wiped my finger across the oring it would jump out of its groove. Not good! The only solution i could find was to change the oring. I am curious what happened to these preinstalled orings. I wonder if they were just overstretched during initial install? I've never tried to overstretch an oring so i don't know at what point the damage would become permanent.

JD


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Yeah, JD -- it's an odd thing about the o-rings...and seemingly inconsistent from TM11 to TM11. Some seem a little over-stretched, some seem too far gone for a remedy like I used...and maybe some are not affected at all or we'd probably hear everyone commenting about it. In the cases of bad ones, it's good that we have the spare. 

Maybe some TM11 assembly-line worker out there feels the o-rings need to be stretched like rubber bands before installing.


----------



## JudasD

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



varuscelli said:


> Maybe some TM11 assembly-line worker out there feels the o-rings need to be stretched like rubber bands before installing.



This is exactly what i was thinking! I envisioned two dudes on the assembly line shooting orings at each other, like rubber bands, then picking them up off the floor and putting them on the lights.


----------



## dbmet

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Great Reviews


----------



## Sberri

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

What would happen if a battery goes bad and pressure starts to build inside the TM11? Is there som sort of pressure relief mecanisme, or will the light be an expensive grenade?


----------



## Mar

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

It's a nice light but after reading good reviews I may just get this similar looking light that isn't over priced, the SKY RAY KING CREE XM-L T6 3-LED 2000-Lumen 3-Mode Flashlight.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Sberri said:


> What would happen if a battery goes bad and pressure starts to build inside the TM11? Is there som sort of pressure relief mecanisme, or will the light be an expensive grenade?


I have no reason to think this light would be any more (or less) able to release pressure from a rapid out-gassing event. But as a general rule, it is primary cells in series where this is of greatest concern (due to reverse charging events of mismatched/damaged cells containing elemental lithium). 18650 cells in parallel should be comparatively safe. Note as well that the main risk from Li-ion batteries comes during attempts to charge (i.e., if using damaged or over-discharged cells in a poor quality chager that attempts to charge anyway).



Mar said:


> It's a nice light but after reading good reviews I may just get this similar looking light that isn't over priced


Note that that light seems to be something of a rip-off of the TM11 body design. Also note the simple circuit interface (Hi > Lo > strobe). My experience of the "3-mode" and "5-mode" circuits common to many budget site lights is that these generally have very poor regulation and overall performance compared to brand-name lights. I would be wary of plunking down the still substantial sum for one of these lights without a proper review showing output/runtime efficiency and beam pattern/tint, compared to the brand names. And even at that, be aware that these budget lights can change a lot from batch to batch.


----------



## Mar

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Saying that light is a rip-off of the TM11 is like saying GM copied Ford or this printer copied that printer and so on and so on. A lot of flashlights look similar but still one can pick and choose what catches their fancy. From what I have read about the other light it sounds like a good deal and the beam shots also look good. As for modes on a flashlight, is more better? I'm happy with high and low, don't really have a need for strobe or SOS. If one light is not high or low enough I have another that will do the job but if I can save a few bucks even on a budget light then sweet, I am not made out of gold nor own any.

I have over half a dozen nice lights now, probably more then I really need but I use them all. I need them to locate things, glowing rocks, glowing sticks, fire tacks, tags and so on, sometimes from a great distance, my latest acquisition was the Thrunite TN31, great thrower.

Anyway I am in no rush to order anything at the moment and keeping tabs on the other light which they talk alot about on another forum, so far so good, so we shall see. It is nice though to own very nice flashlights. I appreciate your input also.


----------



## TEEJ

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Mar said:


> Saying that light is a rip-off of the TM11 is like saying GM copied Ford or this printer copied that printer and so on and so on. A lot of flashlights look similar but still one can pick and choose what catches their fancy. From what I have read about the other light it sounds like a good deal and the beam shots also look good. As for modes on a flashlight, is more better? I'm happy with high and low, don't really have a need for strobe or SOS. If one light is not high or low enough I have another that will do the job but if I can save a few bucks even on a budget light then sweet, I am not made out of gold nor own any.
> 
> I have over half a dozen nice lights now, probably more then I really need but I use them all. I need them to locate things, glowing rocks, glowing sticks, fire tacks, tags and so on, sometimes from a great distance, my latest acquisition was the Thrunite TN31, great thrower.
> 
> Anyway I am in no rush to order anything at the moment and keeping tabs on the other light which they talk alot about on another forum, so far so good, so we shall see. It is nice though to own very nice flashlights. I appreciate your input also.



Not really...in a cosmetic sense, they make it LOOK like the light they want you to compare theirs to.

INSIDE, the lights will be different. Some can look great on the outside, all the cues we associate with sturdy construction are there, etc.

The DX/el cheapo clone lights tend to VASTLY overstate the lumen output...so, you see an ad for a 2k L light from nitecore, and one from skyray saying its 2k L too...and, if you measured the output, the skyray's 2k L might be 750 L, or might be 1500 L, or might be 2500 L, you won't know...they tend to be all over the map.

The circuit might be regulated, or protected, or potted, or, it might SAY it is, but it isn't, and so forth.

To make cost lower, generally, you use cheaper parts...and the cheaper parts can improve performance in some ways, like a direct drive light might be BRIGHTER when you turn it on....but dim as the cells drain, vs a regulated light's constant output....

...so for a short burst, the cheapo can make good numbers....but, like the tortoise and hare...the better light will pass its performance as the direct drive light's beam dims, but the regulated light's out put keeps chugging along at the same pace.

If you just NEED a short burst, sure, that works. If a dimmer out put after a few minutes won't work for you, well, then that's not a good light for the job.

I've tried a lot of lights, and some I consider to be novelties or toys...fun for sure, but others I consider to be tools. The tools are reliable and can be counted on to do he job. The toys are to play with...but not trusted with anything critical.


There's a time and place for either of course...hence my having both...but, the TM11 is more like a tool.


----------



## Mar

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I understand what you are saying and yes I also have a couple I would consider as toys then have the serious ones I depend on. 
The TM11 is on the wish list among others.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Mar said:


> Saying that light is a rip-off of the TM11 is like saying GM copied Ford or this printer copied that printer and so on and so on. A lot of flashlights look similar but still one can pick and choose what catches their fancy.


I understand what you are saying. And although I tried to pick my words carefully, the brevity of my post may have mislead as to my intent. I am not making any judgement here as to whether or not one _should_ buy this light or that light. I've bought plenty of more "budget" lights myself (especially when starting out), and I understand their appeal.

My concern comes when a statement is made that one light is "over priced" relative to another. A lot of factors need to be taken into account, and one needs data collected in a comparable way. It is easy to find reviews that show a given light works (i.e., is bright and throws far). But if circuit performance is not comparable, then that is something people need to take into consideration when evaluating price.

To dissect my concern in this specific case, it's really a confluence of events. The TM11 body design was rather novel when it appeared - I had not seen anything like it previously. This other model in question came out later, with a design that looks remarkably similar. Of course flashlights will tend to look the same over time, and a popular design will be copied. But the striking similarities (and quick release) in this case looks more like an attempt to directly capitalize on the success of TM11.

The circuit is another likely indication of potential concern. It is not a question of number of modes - but the simple 3-stage UI (with stobe in the sequence) is common to a large number of off-the-shelf cheap circuits. I have tested a good number of these on "budget" lights over the years, and my experience is that they commonly lack the efficiency and regulation of the custom circuits designed for brand name lights (sometimes drastically). It may be that this particular light has an efficient custom circuit - but given how rapidly it came out after the TM11, its low cost, and its use of the common circuit UI, it again seems likely that this was an attempt to quickly take advantage of the TM11's popularity. 

Of course, none of that is a given - it is just the combination of events that should inspire a healthy sense of skepticism on performance until directly tested (hence my original comment on the need for "a proper review showing output/runtime efficiency and beam pattern/tint, compared to the brand names"). 

None of that is to say that a lower performing model couldn't have value for money. Budget lights certainly have their place. But it is a natural human tenedency to want/hope/expect that lights that look similar will perform similar (getting back to the point why popular designs get duplicated quickly). I have seen that happen many times - less expensive options soon appear, and people buy them hoping to see comparable performance.

_EDIT: Looking into this light further, it seems the strobe is "hidden" by a sustained press. So that at least provides some hope the circuit was customized. Still no idea as to stabilization or runtime efficiency._


----------



## Mar

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

They are all good points to consider and taken. Me...I think everything is over priced lol, even the budget lights.


----------



## Matjazz

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Mar said:


> It's a nice light but after reading good reviews I may just get this similar looking light that isn't over priced, the SKY RAY KING CREE XM-L T6 3-LED 2000-Lumen 3-Mode Flashlight.


I've had the same dilemma and went for the $150 Nitecore TM11 rather than $60 Sky Ray King.
From what I gathered on net the lights are close match in output. I also believe Sky ray can hold output despite battery voltage drop. My Sky Ray 818 can.
There are however some advantages of TM11 that outweighed the price difference on my scale:

no PWM
lockout mode to prevent accidental switch-on
battery voltage indicator
ability to run on 1-4 cells
IPX8 rating
About the IP rating - while tail-cap switches on budget lights are easy to test, fix and replace the side switch of king is unique. So I have second thoughts about Sky Rays IPX7 rating while I trust Nitecores IPX8 rating.


----------



## topcho

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Question- how come this thread appears to have started in 3/2008?


----------



## ClassicGOD

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Because selfbuilt has a time machine and likes to travel back in time to troll people with future tech!

But seriously - it probably got changed during many migration problems that this forum was going through recently.


----------



## Lou Minescence

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



ClassicGOD said:


> Because selfbuilt has a time machine and likes to travel back in time to troll people with future tech!
> 
> But seriously - it probably got changed during many migration problems that this forum was going through recently.



Selfbuilt has figured out how to move faster than the speed of light. Therefore he is able to manipulate time.


----------



## TEEJ

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Lou Minescence said:


> Selfbuilt has figured out how to move faster than the speed of light. Therefore he is able to manipulate time.



Last week, Selfbuilt told you not to post that today, now he's going to be pissed at you yesterday after he finds out about it tomorrow.


----------



## topcho

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

In good mood aren't we?


----------



## TEEJ

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



topcho said:


> In good mood aren't we?



I was in a better mood tomorrow


----------



## Draven451

TEEJ said:


> I was in a better mood tomorrow



You crack me up! 


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigpal

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Holy cow, that was a nice review. 



Lou Minescence said:


> Selfbuilt has figured out how to move faster than the speed of light. Therefore he is able to manipulate time.



The new Chuck Norris, maybe?


----------



## TEEJ

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Bigpal said:


> Holy cow, that was a nice review.
> 
> 
> 
> The new Chuck Norris, maybe?



Chuck Norris is not afraid of the Dark, the Dark is afraid of Chuck Norris.

The Dark is EVEN MORE AFRAID of Selfbuilt.

:rock:


----------



## topcho

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Did I open Pandora's box here?


----------



## TEEJ

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



topcho said:


> Did I open Pandora's box here?



Selfbuilt is going to open it last week.


----------



## topcho

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

We are all sick, aren't we?


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

As entertaining as the speculation of my ability to warp space-time is, there is a more prosaic explanation  (see the March 2012 update at the very top of the review post). 

Simply put, there was a hack of the CPF system in March of this year, resetting new posts to four years earlier. As the system displays posts in the order they were made, new posts to this thread displaced the main review. The mods restored order, but the changed datestamp of the (new) first thread post couldn't be altered. The review was originally posted in November 2011. :wave:


----------



## topcho

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> As entertaining as the speculation of my ability to warp space-time is, there is a more prosaic explanation  (see the March 2012 update at the very top of the review post).
> 
> Simply put, there was a hack of the CPF system in March of this year, resetting new posts to four years earlier. As the system displays posts in the order they were made, new posts to this thread displaced the main review. The mods restored order, but the changed datestamp of the (new) first thread post couldn't be altered. The review was originally posted in November 2011. :wave:



Hm, I am not sure if we are buying this...


----------



## Bigpal

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



topcho said:


> Hm, I am not sure if we are buying this...



Because we all know that when Selfbuilt does beamshots, he doesn't turn his lights on. He turns darkness off.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Bigpal said:


> Because we all know that when Selfbuilt does beamshots, he doesn't turn his lights on. He turns darkness off.


LOL, I feel like I just walked off a Doctor Who episode. :laughing: Where did I leave that weeping angel? Don't blink!


----------



## TinyMonster

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Newbie here!

Just order a TM11 and seems to be a challenge finding some protected 18650 that fit, per all the post I have seen. Any recommendations for a US newbie? Need to get them ASAP, flashlight should be here Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## ClassicGOD

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I recently started to have some strange problems with my TM11. The head wouldn't screw all the way down, the batteries would rattle, when it was empty you could hear some strange rattling like something was loose inside and strange 'sand' started appearing near the threads (sticking to lube). Turns out because of unique design of spring in the Tm11 few of silica gel balls (that must have escaped from the packet that Nitecore puts inside the battery tube) got stuck under it, few of them got crushed creating a strange sand-like substance ant the rest was preventing the bottom spring from compressing so I couldn't screw the head all the way down. I was really freaking out for a moment there


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



TinyMonster said:


> Just order a TM11 and seems to be a challenge finding some protected 18650 that fit, per all the post I have seen. Any recommendations for a US newbie? Need to get them ASAP, flashlight should be here Monday or Tuesday.


:welcome: You must be a real fan of this light, given your username. :laughing:

Most protected batteries with small or large button tops should be fine - there are only a few sporadic accounts of some cells being too long. Avoid true flat-top cells (i.e., where the wrapper comes up higher than the metal on top). And unprotected cells are too short to work (and never recommended either).

And always stick with real brand name cells (i.e., not all the xxxxfires brands - you don't know what you are getting). And buy a decent charger. The experts in the batteries forum can help steer you.


----------



## TinyMonster

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> :welcome: You must be a real fan of this light, given your username. :laughing:
> 
> Most protected batteries with small or large button tops should be fine - there are only a few sporadic accounts of some cells being too long. Avoid true flat-top cells (i.e., where the wrapper comes up higher than the metal on top). And unprotected cells are too short to work (and never recommended either).
> 
> And always stick with real brand name cells (i.e., not all the xxxxfires brands - you don't know what you are getting). And buy a decent charger. The experts in the batteries forum can help steer you.




Will do! :thumbsup:

Thanks!

TinyMonster


----------



## biglights

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



TinyMonster said:


> Will do! :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> TinyMonster



Likes the MOnster :lolsign:


----------



## Gark

*newbie says thanks*

Newbie here who just ordered the version 3 of the Tiny Monster.

thanks everyone for this incredible post -- it has been most helpful! : )


----------



## Matjazz

*Re: newbie says thanks*

I can confirm that Hi-Max 2600mAh batteries fit as well as protected Panasonic 2900mAh. I'd recommend Panasonic. I got them for $7.69/piece shipped from ebay. Oh and I tried running TM11 with a single protected Panasonic and was surprised that I could run it on all modes including turbo.


----------



## jmpaul320

It is crazy how long my 4 x 3100ma redilasts go in the tm11. on low and medium it lasts through a night and keeps going !


----------



## CYMac

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

hi guys, I am new to the forum! I got a TM11 awhile back and the switch is very smudgy and soft, i thought it was normal and the mode switching is kinda weird.. then after a few months, (no hard use) the switch cannot change mode anymore and it can only go highest mode or strobe mode. That **** me off and I return it for RMA but turn out they cannot fix it and so they return me money and get a new one. So just when I get my 2nd one, I realized the switch is very snappy and harder, much more solid feeling and the mode switch is very defined.. more important is the throw seems to be further out too. Man did I got a defected one before?

Two videos here..

One is from before, still pretty amazing if you did not got a 2000 lumens in hand before:

[video=youtube;vmQ1j0JGpEE]]http://youtu.be/vmQ1j0JGpEE[/video]

and now this is my 2nd test video:

[video=youtube;sHa4P5rIWUU]]http://youtu.be/sHa4P5rIWUU[/video]

If you see have the same experience, you might wanna see if it is a model issue too. I am telling you that my 2nd one is SO MUCH BETTER too. 

Btw, great post thread!!!!


----------



## brightnorm

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*











Mod a TN31 head on a modified TM11 body and you get a TTM - TinyThrowMonster: Shorter than the TN31 with longer runtime.

Brightnorm


----------



## CYMac

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Holy crap that is a beast!


----------



## kolbasz

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Thanks for the review!

Are you thinking about a comparison with DRY, or Skyray King or other similar looking lamp?


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



kolbasz said:


> Are you thinking about a comparison with DRY, or Skyray King or other similar looking lamp?


If a dealer or the manufacturer wanted to send me one, I'd be willing to review it. I know one potential dealer was thinking of it, but I haven't heard anything further.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



kolbasz said:


> Are you thinking about a comparison with DRY, or Skyray King or other similar looking lamp?





selfbuilt said:


> If a dealer or the manufacturer wanted to send me one, I'd be willing to review it. I know one potential dealer was thinking of it, but I haven't heard anything further.



When it comes down to it, the look-alike companies fear the reveal. 

They tend to be more secure in their sales without structured testing or critical analysis. 

Well...that's one theory, anyway.


----------



## kolbasz

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

It's high time to make a big comparison test of this type of lamp, because there is a lots of similar lamp on the market(T60cs, tn30, etc), and this style is getting more and more popular among the manufacturers.

Actually i also prefer this type to the long, 25-30cm type lamps


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



varuscelli said:


> When it comes down to it, the look-alike companies fear the reveal.
> They tend to be more secure in their sales without structured testing or critical analysis.
> Well...that's one theory, anyway.


Sounds like a viable one. People naturally want to believe they perform the same as more expensive offerings. Independent critical comparative analysis would confirm or dispel.



kolbasz said:


> It's high time to make a big comparison test of this type of lamp, because there is a lots of similar lamp on the market(T60cs, tn30, etc), and this style is getting more and more popular among the manufacturers.


Well, you can check out my individual reviews of new lights as they come out - I generally compare build and performance back to the relevant older models (e.g., my TN30 review has comparisons to the TM11). I will be reviewing the T60CS, and comparing it to the those two lights as well. Haven't started testing it yet, but will get to it soon.


----------



## idiot1jerk2face3

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I was just looking at that light on youtube, The shape of it seems kinda funky and maybe not the best grip but it Looks really cool though, I like the three LED lights, kind of like my terralux tle 310 bulb drop in for my 6-d maglite.


*And yes, I'm just posting to get my post count up PAST 3 so that message will finally go away*


----------



## syobwoc

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

in my search for an awesome torch, it was this review that pushed me over the edge to get one. My wife and I sometimes walk our dogs around our neighborhood at night where the cars sometimes go a bit too fast. I can't wait till I'm able to flash them right back....my TM11 should be getting here hopefully this week.


----------



## brightnorm

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



syobwoc said:


> ... I can't wait till I'm able to flash them right back....


Careful with that, I did that with my old SF M6 and almost got into a fight.

Brightnorm


----------



## sidecross

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I am an old timer and have used 123 Surefire batteries only until I recently started to use Eagletac 3100 mAh lithium ion rechargeable batteries in my two Eagletac G25C flashlights.

My question is what disadvantage is there in using 8 123 Surefire batteries in the Nitecore 'Tiny Monster'? If battery life of the Surefire is 10 years from date of manufacture could these batteries be used in the light as an 'emergency light' and ready to work?


----------



## Ualnosaj

Well, when I'm looking for a grab and go light (investigating that noise outside), I surprisingly choose the Skyray King. It's dead simple UI, responsive switch and neutral emitter makes it a prime choice. At $65 it's a no brainer to play with.

The TM11 locator LED/volt meter is very handy... But a little deep UI.

The T60CS is easier to hold, but spongy switch.

I'm thinking if the TM11 came in neutral and a pared down UI (med, super low, high) and a good button switch it's
A perfect winner (for me at least)  








________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



sidecross said:


> My question is what disadvantage is there in using 8 123 Surefire batteries in the Nitecore 'Tiny Monster'? If battery life of the Surefire is 10 years from date of manufacture could these batteries be used in the light as an 'emergency light' and ready to work?


Sure, the TM11 takes primary CR123A just fine. Surefire is a great choice, they perform comparable to Duracell and Panasonic (USA) in my testing.


----------



## Ualnosaj

selfbuilt said:


> Sure, the TM11 takes primary CR123A just fine. Surefire is a great choice, they perform comparable to Duracell and Panasonic (USA) in my testing.



I guess the key is it safe? That's 8 batteries that could potentially go bad during the course of "storage"...



________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## sidecross

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> Sure, the TM11 takes primary CR123A just fine. Surefire is a great choice, they perform comparable to Duracell and Panasonic (USA) in my testing.



Thank you for your response.

I have been using Surefire lights for years and years, and have always used CR123 Surefire batteries.

I have replaced some of my older Surefire lights with the newer Eagletac lights and have been impressed on the great change in flashlight technology.

I normally keep 48 CR123 Surefire batteries in groups of 24 stored each in a Pelican case; I just purchased 24 new Surefire batteries that expire 2022 and my other 24 are good to 2017.

I would use the TM11 for ceiling bounce light; I like the long battery runtime at 500 lumens and the small footprint of this light.

My appreciation to you and those who have responded is very much appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Ualnosaj said:


> I guess the key is it safe? That's 8 batteries that could potentially go bad during the course of "storage"...


Well, I've seen plenty of rechargeable Li-ions not keep their charge reliably over extended periods of time. But I've never seen Panasonic/Surefire CR123A go bad (and I've kept cells around for many years, to compare performance over batches).

Personally, I suspect 8 Surefire-brand CR123A (from the same batch) are more likely to perform without incident after a period of storage that 4 unknown 18650s. I would always recommend verifying the charge status of any 18650 that has been sitting for a period of time - especially if you are planning to run in a multi-cell setup.

As long as you store the light locked out at the head sidecross (i.e., with no standby drain), I think you should be fine for long-term storage with your Surefire cells (especially since you seem to take proper care in their storage).


----------



## sidecross

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Ualnosaj said:


> I guess the key is it safe? That's 8 batteries that could potentially go bad during the course of "storage"...
> 
> 
> ________________
> Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.




Your point is well taken, I store all my battery ready lights in a cool, dry space and out of direct sunlight; it is also the same way I store two sets of 24 123 Surefire batteries in their Pelican cases.


----------



## sidecross

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> Well, I've seen plenty of rechargeable Li-ions not keep their charge reliably over extended periods of time. But I've never seen Panasonic/Surefire CR123A go bad (and I've kept cells around for many years, to compare performance over batches).
> 
> Personally, I suspect 8 Surefire-brand CR123A (from the same batch) are more likely to perform without incident after a period of storage that 4 unknown 18650s. I would always recommend verifying the charge status of any 18650 that has been sitting for a period of time - especially if you are planning to run in a multi-cell setup.
> 
> As long as you store the light locked out at the head sidecross (i.e., with no standby drain), I think you should be fine for long-term storage with your Surefire cells.



Only my lights that are in daily use are in a ready to use posture; all stored lights with batteries are in a 'locked out' by having the end cap loose. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ualnosaj

I'm just thinking of those stories where perfectly good batteries go south with no warning. Good brand primaries too. Jut don't want one I the 7 to be bad when you reach for it. Having said that, the TM11 does show voltage on cold startup so it's a bit of protection.



________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## sidecross

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I have about four years of 123 Surefire batteries use. On average, I use at least 24 batteries per year and have not had one problem with the Surefire battery.


----------



## sidecross

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I received my Nitecore TM11 and it came in "Cool White" which is what I prefer.

I like what is called the "Lock Out Mode" which shuts down the light including the blinking light switch. I much prever this than backing 'off and on' the head and body connecting threads.

For my purposes this light is what I wanted and I am running it on 8 Surefire 123 lithium batteries; I did check the voltage of each battery so they were all exactly the same.


----------



## Jabberwocke

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

My TM11 came in the mail yesterday. Installed 8 Surefire CR123A and tightened the threads. Switch flashed 6 then 4, so I thought I was ready for first light. Turned on Hi and noticed that the switch was rapidly blinking. Battery holder was tight to light head assembly, but as I moved light it went off and then back on. Removed batteries to find one stack hot and the remaining 3 stacks cold. Reasoned I had been running light on just one stack of 2 batteries. Using a dental scraper, I gently pulled up on all 8 copper battery tabs on the bottom of the battery holder. Reinserting batteries it now works with the switch constantly illuminated. Guess I demonstrated it will run with only 2 batteries, but better using 8.


----------



## toysareforboys

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Jabberwocke said:


> Removed batteries to find one stack hot and the remaining 3 stacks cold.


That could have turned out REALLY bad had you continued to use it like that 

Never CR123's for me!

-Jamie M.


----------



## sidecross

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



toysareforboys said:


> That could have turned out REALLY bad had you continued to use it like that
> 
> Never CR123's for me!
> 
> -Jamie M.



If I understood the explained problem the CR123 batteries were not the problem; it was the lights contact points that caused the malfuntion.

In any case Jabberwocke took the time to see what the problem was and made the correction. If anything, we should all be aware that mass produced products can arrive with a problem.


----------



## sidecross

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

selfbuilt

Is there any way to tell if the 'Locked Out Switch' which Nitcore did write about is drawing any power?

I know Nitecore said in 'Locked Out' the button switch light will not be on, but would this be same as not drawing any power with the head and body in the tight possition?


----------



## sidecross

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I just ordered the Eagletac M3 Diffuser lens; thanks for the tip selfbuilt!


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



sidecross said:


> Is there any way to tell if the 'Locked Out Switch' which Nitcore did write about is drawing any power?


The circuit will still be drawing some power, even when locked out. Typically, however, well-designed circuits draw less power in lock-out mode than in regular standby.

I have not measured in on mine, as that requires a more complicated setup with the DMM in the current path. In any case, the currently shipping models are different from mine in how they handle the standby indicator, so I don't know if the results would be comparable.


----------



## Sberri

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Is there anyway that you can tell if a TM11 is cool white or neutral white? is it in the serial number?


----------



## Ualnosaj

Sberri said:


> Is there anyway that you can tell if a TM11 is cool white or neutral white? is it in the serial number?



If you email Nitecore they can tell from the serial. Else you will notice a slight tint in the LED itself (slightly yellowish).



________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## sidecross

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> The circuit will still be drawing some power, even when locked out. Typically, however, well-designed circuits draw less power in lock-out mode than in regular standby.
> 
> I have not measured in on mine, as that requires a more complicated setup with the DMM in the current path. In any case, the currently shipping models are different from mine in how they handle the standby indicator, so I don't know if the results would be comparable.



I have a newer version and I will compare using the lockout feature first and post after I use the 'twist the head' on a second set of batteries.

One thing I did notice and liked was after exiting lock-out the lighted switch gave out a voltage read-out.


----------



## Sberri

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Ualnosaj said:


> If you email Nitecore they can tell from the serial. Else you will notice a slight tint in the LED itself (slightly yellowish).
> 
> Thanks, my serial number is V112-1111 maybe someone can tell if that match a neutral or a cool white ?
> 
> ________________
> Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## Sberri

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Thanks, my serial number is V112-1111 maybe someone can tell if that match a neutral or a cool white ?


----------



## sidecross

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Sberri said:


> Thanks, my serial number is V112-1111 maybe someone can tell if that match a neutral or a cool white ?



My Nitecore's box had a label on the right side of the box, as you open the box, and there a barcode label which also had written "Cool White". This is what I prefer and has a higher Kelvin temperture and "Neutral White".


----------



## sidecross

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> The circuit will still be drawing some power, even when locked out. Typically, however, well-designed circuits draw less power in lock-out mode than in regular standby.
> 
> I have not measured in on mine, as that requires a more complicated setup with the DMM in the current path. In any case, the currently shipping models are different from mine in how they handle the standby indicator, so I don't know if the results would be comparable.




I switched to using Eagletac 3100mAh Li-ion protected batteries and now lock-out the head from drawing any power.

I also bought two Nitecore i4 chargers version 2 and enough of the Eagletac 3100mAh batteries to keep company with my 48 123 Surefire batteries stored in two Pelican cases.

Thank you again for all your help!


----------



## oKtosiTe

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

At which voltage level will the indicator LED start blinking rapidly, and when will the light fall out of regulation?


----------



## Ceya!

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



varuscelli said:


> I don't know if this video has been linked in this thread or not (or elsewhere on CPF?), but it's about the coolest custom bike mount (in this case, for the TM11) I've ever seen. My dislike is how far forward the TM11 is attached in the mount (way too much heavy weight forward given the jolts associated with even casual bike riding) -- but if it attaches solidly, maybe that's of little consequence. This is an interesting process to watch and an interesting end product, in any case.




Have you mounted it on the bottom. The light hold up better mounted that way.

Or you can also put tape between the bar and the mounting to prevent it from moving.



S/F,
CEYA!


----------



## oKtosiTe

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



varuscelli said:


> I don't know if this video has been linked in this thread or not (or elsewhere on CPF?), but it's about the coolest custom bike mount (in this case, for the TM11) I've ever seen. My dislike is how far forward the TM11 is attached in the mount (way too much heavy weight forward given the jolts associated with even casual bike riding) -- but if it attaches solidly, maybe that's of little consequence. This is an interesting process to watch and an interesting end product, in any case.




As a matter of fact, the person making these noticed the same thing and made a revised version, shown here as version 4:



He offers them for sale, but I'm not sure linking to that page is allowed here. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## Landshark99

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Just ordered a TM11 today, should be here soon


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I have to admit that I have been on the fence about a TM11 for the past year and in reality there are just too many concerns to allow me to move forward with this light.

The biggest concern is what was outlined in post #610. This light uses four battery tubes in parallel - an absolutely horrible design from what I can see. How will you ever know if all four (or eight) batteries are actually making contact? Why would you ever have to pull up battery tabs on a production light. This can lead to very suspect and dangerous performance in my mind - and is also contributing to all of the heat in the light.

With all 4 batteries in parallel you are basically drawing huge amounts of current out of the system and trying to drive 3 LEDs running parallel.

My comparison would be with a RRT-3 which appears to have done it right. They use 3 batteries in series which connects to a driver which then drives the 3 XMLs in series too. This keeps system current down to a max of ~3Amps. With the TM11 I can only imagine overall system current running closer to 9Amps.

Overall it would be the same power for both lights, but higher current across any resistance causes greater voltage loss and more heat overall. The higher voltage / lower current setup would be more efficient in the long run.

Selfbuilt say in his original review that he would not recommend the light be left to tailstand on Hi for any extended period of time. I have taken my RRT-3 XML and set it on the 2nd to highest 1200 Lumens level and used it as an area light for 30-40 minutes at a time and it was never hot to the touch with no active cooling.

As much as I want to like and buy this light I am going to have to pass for a better design.


----------



## sidecross

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I have to admit that I have been on the fence about a TM11 for the past year and in reality there are just too many concerns to allow me to move forward with this light.
> 
> The biggest concern is what was outlined in post #610. This light uses four battery tubes in parallel - an absolutely horrible design from what I can see. How will you ever know if all four (or eight) batteries are actually making contact? Why would you ever have to pull up battery tabs on a production light. This can lead to very suspect and dangerous performance in my mind - and is also contributing to all of the heat in the light.
> 
> With all 4 batteries in parallel you are basically drawing huge amounts of current out of the system and trying to drive 3 LEDs running parallel.
> 
> My comparison would be with a RRT-3 which appears to have done it right. They use 3 batteries in series which connects to a driver which then drives the 3 XMLs in series too. This keeps system current down to a max of ~3Amps. With the TM11 I can only imagine overall system current running closer to 9Amps.
> 
> Overall it would be the same power for both lights, but higher current across any resistance causes greater voltage loss and more heat overall. The higher voltage / lower current setup would be more efficient in the long run.
> 
> Selfbuilt say in his original review that he would not recommend the light be left to tailstand on Hi for any extended period of time. I have taken my RRT-3 XML and set it on the 2nd to highest 1200 Lumens level and used it as an area light for 30-40 minutes at a time and it was never hot to the touch with no active cooling.
> 
> As much as I want to like and buy this light I am going to have to pass for a better design.




You make a good argument against the design of the TM11.

Time will tell if the concerns you bring up will be a cause for any problems down the road.

I did buy the light because it is the third version of this light in production and because of the power it provides because it is in parallel and not series.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Selfbuilt say in his original review that he would not recommend the light be left to tailstand on Hi for any extended period of time. I have taken my RRT-3 XML and set it on the 2nd to highest 1200 Lumens level and used it as an area light for 30-40 minutes at a time and it was never hot to the touch with no active cooling.



A couple of comments...

I'm pretty sure you have valid points in your analysis (and this in in no way an attempt to shoot down your overall critique). However, I feel a bit as though you might be over-analyzing the technical side while perhaps deemphasizing the actual functionality of the TM11. I'm betting the majority of actual users of the TM11 would agree that its useful output and unique beam pattern outweigh what might be perceived as a couple of technical design weaknesses. 

On the tail standing issue, it's true that running the TM11 in turbo mode (2000 lumens) while it's in tail standing position will lead to a lot of heat buildup (an uncomfortable amount, to be sure). But, I don't think it's fair to compare the heat built-up to the RT-3 when the RT-3 is set to 1200 lumens without doing a side-by-side test of the TM11 at a similar setting. When run for extended time on high (TM11 at 1100 lumens) the TM11 body does gets warm...but not hot. Despite the cautions by Selfbuilt in his early review, running the TM11 on high (1100 lumens) for extended periods does not result in the body getting overly hot to the touch -- just warm, and not so warm that anyone should be hesitant to grab it up from the tail standing position after an extended period. As a TM11 user, I've tested this personally, for extended times, both in turbo mode and on high setting (up to an hour on high, tail standing), and I don't feel that the cautionary statement really applies to the TM11 high setting. 

Not trying to argue with your rationalizations (I think you made some solid points)...just putting out a slightly different perspective.


----------



## brightnorm

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> ...Selfbuilt say in his original review that he would not recommend the light be left to tailstand on Hi for any extended period of time. I have taken my RRT-3 XML and set it on the 2nd to highest 1200 Lumens level and used it as an area light for 30-40 minutes at a time and it was never hot to the touch with no active cooling. As much as I want to like and buy this light I am going to have to pass for a better design.



Inspired by your example I set my TM to 2nd highest setting and ran it for 15 minutes (on table). At that point the head was moderately hot but the body was only warm. When I checked the batteries (4x Redilast 3100 mAH) they were barely warm and all felt like they were of equal temperature.

My guess is that at 1/2hr things would be much hotter, but if hand-held probably ok.

Brightnorm


----------



## witness

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Does any one know if AW 3100mah 18650s will work with this light?


----------



## d337944

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



brightnorm said:


> Inspired by your example I set my TM to 2nd highest setting and ran it for 15 minutes (on table). At that point the head was moderately hot but the body was only warm. When I checked the batteries (4x Redilast 3100 mAH) they were barely warm and all felt like they were of equal temperature.
> 
> My guess is that at 1/2hr things would be much hotter, but if hand-held probably ok.
> 
> Brightnorm



To add more real-world feedback on this, I have on several occasions run the TM11 on the 2nd highest output for over 3 hours (at a time) until the battery protection kicked in - I could always pick up the TM11 at any time during these long runs. The TM11 would become very warm, but not too hot to touch at all.

When I tried this on the highest setting the TM11 would always kick down to the 2nd highest output (after 8-9 mins) due to heat, so I never use the highest setting for long-run stints.

Cheers


----------



## brightnorm

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

That's really interesting; I was a little wary of doing a long run , but now that you've done it I'll know what to expect.

brightnorm


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



witness said:


> Does any one know if AW 3100mah 18650s will work with this light?


Based on the pics I've seen of those batteries, I wouldn't recommend you try them. The positive contact point seems slightly recessed (as on all higher capacity flat-top AW cells), which makes it unlikely you could achieve consistent contact. The likely result is that the light wouldn't light up at all - but it is also possible that one or two cells could make contact in isolation from the other others, which would be worse (i.e., you would be over-driving those cells at the higher outputs).



d337944 said:


> To add more real-world feedback on this, I have on several occasions run the TM11 on the 2nd highest output for over 3 hours (at a time) until the battery protection kicked in - I could always pick up the TM11 at any time during these long runs. The TM11 would become very warm, but not too hot to touch at all. When I tried this on the highest setting the TM11 would always kick down to the 2nd highest output (after 8-9 mins) due to heat, so I never use the highest setting for long-run stints.


That matches my experience as well. To clarify my comments in the review, it is really Turbo mode that I would worry about leaving run unattended without cooling. On Hi, the light will be warm (the head/bezel area in partcular will be very warm), but you should still be able to pick it up ok.


----------



## witness

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Thanxs SB.


----------



## witness

*How about the Intl-outdoor NCR18650A 3100mAh?*

Any thoughts on whether the Intl-outdoor NCR18650A 3100mAh would work? I'm assuming that the higher the the mAH rating the longer the battery will last so I'd like to get the safest (protected) and highest capacity battery I can find. Also, would the Tiny Monster make a good search and rescue light or it the throw too limited?


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: How about the Intl-outdoor NCR18650A 3100mAh?*



witness said:


> Any thoughts on whether the Intl-outdoor NCR18650A 3100mAh would work? I'm assuming that the higher the the mAH rating the longer the battery will last so I'd like to get the safest (protected) and highest capacity battery I can find. Also, would the Tiny Monster make a good search and rescue light or it the throw too limited?


According to HKJ's review, those cells have a wide button top and measure 68.9mm. So based on my experience of the TM11 samples, they should fit and work in the light.


----------



## witness

*Re: How about the Intl-outdoor NCR18650A 3100mAh?*

Any thoughts on whether this would make a decent "earthquake" search and rescue light. The type of search and rescue involved in an earthquake scenario would probably involve closer ranges than one might encounter for wilderness search and rescue so I'm thinking this might be a better choice than something like the Olight SR95.


----------



## sidecross

*Re: How about the Intl-outdoor NCR18650A 3100mAh?*



selfbuilt said:


> According to HKJ's review, those cells have a wide button top and measure 68.9mm. So based on my experience of the TM11 samples, they should fit and work in the light.



This is a good link provided by selfbuilt and and very good information from HKJ.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: How about the Intl-outdoor NCR18650A 3100mAh?*



witness said:


> Any thoughts on whether this would make a decent "earthquake" search and rescue light. The type of search and rescue involved in an earthquake scenario would probably involve closer ranges than one might encounter for wilderness search and rescue so I'm thinking this might be a better choice than something like the Olight SR95.


There was an excellent post from an actual search and rescue worker in my Sunwayman V20C review the other week (which was sadly lost in the server outage). But to summarize, his experience was that the more general-purpose beam of the continuously-variable V20C was often more useful than his throwy Olight M3X. More often than not, he was called in for dense forest work - where the throwier light wasn't required, and the extra weight and size was more of a liability.

The SR95 is a great light for seeing over a wide open area. But for up-close disaster work, I would think you would want something much smaller and lighter.


----------



## sidecross

*Re: How about the Intl-outdoor NCR18650A 3100mAh?*



selfbuilt said:


> There was an excellent post from an actual search and rescue worker in my Sunwayman V20C review the other week (which was sadly lost in the server outage). But to summarize, his experience was that the more general-purpose beam of the continuously-variable V20C was often more useful than his throwy Olight M3X. More often than not, he was called in for dense forest work - where the throwier light wasn't required, and the extra weight and size was more of a liability.
> 
> The SR95 is a great light for seeing over a wide open area. But for up-close disaster work, I would think you would want something much smaller and lighter.



I would agree with this too and it why I bought the Eagletac diffuser for Nitecore TM11.

I also like the Eagletac G25C because of their diffuser option and the extra battery extention options.

I live in an Earthquake region and fire danger area where to lose power for an extended period of time is always a possibility.


----------



## witness

*Another question about search&rescue...*



selfbuilt said:


> ...The SR95 is a great light for seeing over a wide open area. But for up-close disaster work, I would think you would want something much smaller and lighter.



Well I do have a Spark ST6-460NW headlamp which will keep the hands free and be my main "disaster" light but I thought I might need something stronger on hand. I was actually a little disappointed with the output of ST6 in neutral white compared to my Zebralight H600 in cool white. Do you think if I exchanged it for the ST6-500CW I would notice a difference? 
BTW... the reason I don't just use the H600 is because I need to leave the light in my car and I think CR123s primaries will hold up better for longer term storage (as I understand it storing fully charged 18650s will shorten their life fairly significantly).


----------



## witness

*Re: How about the Intl-outdoor NCR18650A 3100mAh?*



sidecross said:


> I would agree with this too and it why I bought the Eagletac diffuser for Nitecore TM11.
> 
> I also like the Eagletac G25C because of their diffuser option and the extra battery extention options.
> 
> I live in an Earthquake region and fire danger area where to lose power for an extended period of time is always a possibility.



The last couple of posts seem to support my point... which was that the TM11 would be better than the SR95 for relative close proximity disaster work.


----------



## sidecross

*Re: How about the Intl-outdoor NCR18650A 3100mAh?*



witness said:


> The last couple of posts seem to support my point... which was that the TM11 would be better than the SR95 for relative close proximity disaster work.



I agree with you and I especiially agree that Surefire 123 lithium batteries would be a much better choice for long term storage.

I store 24 Surefires in 'Storeacell' battery holders placed in a Pelican 1020 case; I keep two of these Pelican cases (48 batteries) as back up to my 18650 rechargeables.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Another question about search&rescue...*



witness said:


> I was actually a little disappointed with the output of ST6 in neutral white compared to my Zebralight H600 in cool white. Do you think if I exchanged it for the ST6-500CW I would notice a difference?


No, you won't see an output difference (but you will notice the tint difference). It's probably more a question of the beam profile that is giving the relative perception of lower output.

In any case, I do think quality primary CR123A make a better storage solution than 18650 (especially if you ever plan to keep them in your car).


----------



## witness

*Re: Another question about search&rescue...*



selfbuilt said:


> No, you won't see an output difference (but you will notice the tint difference). It's probably more a question of the beam profile that is giving the relative perception of lower output.
> 
> In any case, I do think quality primary CR123A make a better storage solution than 18650 (especially if you ever plan to keep them in your car).



Dude, I've said it before but I'll say it again...I REALLY appreciate the fact you take the time to answer a relative newb's inane questions. Thanks so much!


----------



## sidecross

*Re: Another question about search&rescue...*

It is my understanding that the third version of the TM11 has extended the threads on the body making battery choice less of a problem.

I do have the third version of the TM11 and have ordered the Keeppower 3100 mAh battery which is 69.7mm which is one of longest 18650 batteries. 

While the Eagletac 18650 3100 mAh fits the TM11 very well, I will let it be known if in fact this very long battery (Keeppower) will work in the third version of the TM11.


----------



## drsgbriggs

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I've used a couple of these extensively over the summer. Tent trailer camping is great with these - walking in the night woods and then using the torch tail-stood to illuminate the camper after hours works great! Great value, good form factor, excellent value.


----------



## CM2010

*Re: Another question about search&rescue...*



sidecross said:


> I do have the third version of the TM11 and have ordered the Keeppower 3100 mAh battery which is 69.7mm which is one of longest 18650 batteries.
> 
> While the Eagletac 18650 3100 mAh fits the TM11 very well, I will let it be known if in fact this very long battery (Keeppower) will work in the third version of the TM11.



Do they fit?


----------



## sidecross

*Re: Another question about search&rescue...*



CM2010 said:


> Do they fit?



Yes, they do fit; version 3 of the Nitecore TN11 have a longer thread count. :thumbsup:

I would add, however, that if you use 8 Surefire CR123, they do rattle a bit.

I will be using mostly 18650 3100mAh batteries and use my Surefire only as back up when needed.


----------



## Wiking

*Re: Another question about search&rescue...*



sidecross said:


> Yes, they do fit; version 3 of the Nitecore TN11 have a longer thread count. :thumbsup:
> 
> I would add, however, that if you use 8 Surefire CR123, they do rattle a bit.
> 
> I will be using mostly 18650 3100mAh batteries and use my Surefire only as back up when needed.




So how can I be sure so get a v.3 of TM11 if I want to order from for example HK equipment or what ever store?


----------



## CM2010

*Re: Another question about search&rescue...*

Email and ask them what version they stock.


----------



## sidecross

*Re: Another question about search&rescue...*



CM2010 said:


> Email and ask them what version they stock.



Yes, Nitecore has three versions of the TM11; version two was a circuit board change.


----------



## brightnorm

*Re: Another question about search&rescue...*

With more than 88,000 hits this thread my have set a new CPF record

Brightnorm


----------



## don.gwapo

*Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO +*

Not to mention it has the longest page for a flashlight review. .

Looking forward for his big brother review, the TM15.


----------



## sidecross

*Re: Another question about search&rescue...*



brightnorm said:


> With more than 88,000 hits this thread my have set a new CPF record
> 
> Brightnorm



More to the point, since selfbuilt's review Nitecore has made three modifcations or changes since March of this year.

Nitecore must be reading this thread too.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Another question about search&rescue...*



brightnorm said:


> With more than 88,000 hits this thread my have set a new CPF record


Well, it certainly sets a record for the number of replies to any of my reviews (22 pages and counting). oo: But I am afraid the lowly ITP A3 out-ranks it for raw views (at over 100K and counting).


----------



## Wiking

*Re: Another question about search&rescue...*



CM2010 said:


> Email and ask them what version they stock.





sidecross said:


> Yes, Nitecore has three versions of the TM11; version two was a circuit board change.




Ok, sounds logical. But what is the version number? I have read before about V1.11 and V1,12-1111. But what's the number of the third version?


----------



## pageyjim

*Re: Another question about search&rescue...*



Wiking said:


> Ok, sounds logical. But what is the version number? I have read before about V1.11 and V1,12-1111. But what's the number of the third version?



I believe the latter is the third version. It is the version I have which is suppose to be the third version. I have had no problems and am very happy with it.

_"v1.12-1111 is version 3. i got sent v1 11-1110 which is version 2 and still this years model. so far, it is working perfectly. was in a roof yesterday and accidentally had it on turbo. it didnt cycle down at all (was on for about 5-10mins) but honestly, it gets hot to touch by this time, so you are more likely to cycle it down yourself if you are holding it. on high, it hardly gets hot at all even after about 30 mins or so."

_http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...xXM-L)-Review-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS-VIDEO/page13


----------



## sidecross

*Re: Another question about search&rescue...*



pageyjim said:


> I believe the latter is the third version. It is the version I have which is suppose to be the third version. I have had no problems and am very happy with it.
> 
> _"v1.12-1111 is version 3. i got sent v1 11-1110 which is version 2 and still this years model. so far, it is working perfectly. was in a roof yesterday and accidentally had it on turbo. it didnt cycle down at all (was on for about 5-10mins) but honestly, it gets hot to touch by this time, so you are more likely to cycle it down yourself if you are holding it. on high, it hardly gets hot at all even after about 30 mins or so."
> 
> _http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...xXM-L)-Review-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS-VIDEO/page13





Yes, _"v1.12-1111 is version 3_' is the third version! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wiking

*Re: Another question about search&rescue...*



pageyjim said:


> I believe the latter is the third version. It is the version I have which is suppose to be the third version. I have had no problems and am very happy with it.
> 
> _"v1.12-1111 is version 3. i got sent v1 11-1110 which is version 2 and still this years model. so far, it is working perfectly. was in a roof yesterday and accidentally had it on turbo. it didnt cycle down at all (was on for about 5-10mins) but honestly, it gets hot to touch by this time, so you are more likely to cycle it down yourself if you are holding it. on high, it hardly gets hot at all even after about 30 mins or so."
> 
> _http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...xXM-L)-Review-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS-VIDEO/page13





sidecross said:


> Yes, _"v1.12-1111 is version 3_' is the third version! :thumbsup:




Thank's guys.

So that means the TW11 version 3 is not so picky on batteries, the length of them, as the earlier versions?

I have read that there are two different versions, one with neutral and one other. I'll guess that is the "tint" of the whitebalance, but whitch gives the strongest beam, or most light? 

When the youngsters put Xenon bulbs with higher color temp in their cars headlights they want them to give a more blueish tint of the light, whitch appears to be brighter cooler for the eye, but a lower more normal color temp seems to give a bit more white/yellow tint, but also when mesured actually gives more light on the rad for the eyes. So is it the same with the TM11? That the neutral gives the best light but not the cool blueish as the other version?


----------



## brightnorm

*Re: Another question about search&rescue...*



selfbuilt said:


> Well, it certainly sets a record for the number of replies to any of my reviews (22 pages and counting). oo: But I am afraid the lowly ITP A3 out-ranks it for raw views (at over 100K and counting).


Just goes to show that "mine is smaller than yours" is a much more positive statement on CPF than it usually is in "real life" 

Brightnorm


----------



## shelm

*Re: Another question about search&rescue...*

Technical question. The max output ("2000lm") .. is it possible to achieve it with *2*x 18650, or are at least *3* cells necessary? Since the cells are in parallel, i guess that the* 1* cell isnt sufficient to provide the current for the 2000lm output?

If i can generate all brightness levels with <*4* cells, why wouldnt i want to run the light with <4 cells?


----------



## sidecross

*Re: Another question about search&rescue...*



shelm said:


> Technical question. The max output ("2000lm") .. is it possible to achieve it with *2*x 18650, or are at least *3* cells necessary? Since the cells are in parallel, i guess that the* 1* cell isnt sufficient to provide the current for the 2000lm output?
> 
> If i can generate all brightness levels with <*4* cells, why wouldnt i want to run the light with <4 cells?



This is why if I go in the field I carry for back up at least 12 18650's and at least 24 Surefire CR123's. :thumbsup:


----------



## NetGod3Com

*Re: Another question about search&rescue...*



shelm said:


> Technical question. The max output ("2000lm") .. is it possible to achieve it with *2*x 18650, or are at least *3* cells necessary? Since the cells are in parallel, i guess that the* 1* cell isnt sufficient to provide the current for the 2000lm output?
> 
> If i can generate all brightness levels with <*4* cells, why wouldnt i want to run the light with <4 cells?



Two words..... Longer Runtime.


----------



## shelm

*Re: Another question about search&rescue...*

Haha.. funny guys. That doesnt answer my original technical question 

So how many cells are really needed for producing the 2000 lumens?


----------



## drsgbriggs

*Re: Another question about search&rescue...*

FWIW I've had a couple of these for 6 months now and I just love them. Best value torches, I'd say. I recently got an Olight X6 Marauder 5000 lumen torch, and can see why 2 TMs are better...here's what I posted on that torch's review page...

I've had this light for several weeks now. It does everything Olight said it would, and is very bright and illuminates a wide area when walking. I've been careful to not blind my dogs when they look back at me in the woods. 

My only gripe is that I'd like to be able to tail-stand it inside a tent trailer to provide room illumination. I'll make some sort of workaround to do this, but IMHO if the cord came out the side of the casing rather than the "back", tail-standing it would be very easy. For camping, I'll use two TM-11's for interior illumination, these give me about 4000 lumens in total, and a longer run time on high, and they are so much more easily transported. Also, I'm really looking forward to Olight making a magnetic mount for this torch. I managed to pick this up for $465 CAD, but honestly I'd say getting 2 Tiny Monsters might be a better way to go. For fishermen who want dock boats at night, this thing rocks! And it would be even better with a boat-side or car-side mount that is easily detachable.


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Another question about search&rescue...*

Selfbuilt, would you have any tests of the TM11's younger brother, the 2450 lumen longer and deeper reflectored 380 meter throwing, but narrower spill updated TM15 in the pipeline?


----------



## Wiking

*Re: Another question about search&rescue...*



peterharvey73 said:


> Selfbuilt, would you have any tests of the TM11's younger brother, the 2450 lumen longer and deeper reflectored 380 meter throwing, but narrower spill updated TM15 in the pipeline?



Just for information.

10 hours ago I send an email to HK-Equipment with some questions about TM11 and for some minutes ago I got an answer back. They wrote that the TM11 was sold out and not in stock, but that the new TM15 will arrive in 1-2 days.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Another question about search&rescue...*



peterharvey73 said:


> Selfbuilt, would you have any tests of the TM11's younger brother, the 2450 lumen longer and deeper reflectored 380 meter throwing, but narrower spill updated TM15 in the pipeline?


I do plan to review the TM15, but I don't have a clear timeline yet.


----------



## sidecross

*Re: Another question about search&rescue...*



selfbuilt said:


> I do plan to review the TM15, but I don't have a clear timeline yet.



selfbuilt

If you have Nitecore's ear or attention, please tell them to still make and improve the original TM11. :thumbsup:


----------



## shelm

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> It's been mentioned here before (but probably lost in the 15 pages now ), the screw-on bezel diffuser from the Eagletac M2 and M3 series lights (e.g., M3C4) is a perfect fit. Just unscrew the metal bezel on the TM11, and screw on the ET diffuser, et voila.





selfbuilt said:


> Frosted films are always an inexpensive choice to diffuse light beams. FYI, the screw-on diffuser from the Eagletac M3C4 lights is a perfect fit for the TM11.



good info, thanks!!
please feel free to share photos of this setup, and thanks anyway if you cant!


----------



## sidecross

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I have two the Eagletac M2 & M3 screw on diffusers for my two version 3 TM11 lights. :thumbsup:


----------



## shelm

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



sidecross said:


> I have two the Eagletac M2 & M3 screw on diffusers for my two version 3 TM11 lights. :thumbsup:



:thumbsup:

wanna show us a photo?


----------



## sidecross

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



shelm said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> wanna show us a photo?



shelm

I have no smart phone or any other way to make digital images.

Having a three year old Dell Studio xps with a dsl connection is as high tech I am.


----------



## shelm

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



sidecross said:


> Having a three year old Dell Studio xps with a dsl connection is as high tech I am.


Then i guess i have to order the screw-on white diffuser filter lens without having seen visual demonstration of the setup prior to purchase.


----------



## sidecross

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



shelm said:


> Then i guess i have to order the screw-on white diffuser filter lens without having seen visual demonstration of the setup prior to purchase.



I think you will be pleased with the Eagletac threaded diffuser lens.


----------



## varuscelli

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



shelm said:


> Then i guess i have to order the screw-on white diffuser filter lens without having seen visual demonstration of the setup prior to purchase.



Or buy some Pillsbury Orange Sweet Rolls for $3 from your local grocery store, enjoy the sweet rolls, and cut a diffuser from the bottom of the icing canister. Sizing on the bottom part of the canister is already an exact to fit the TM11 bezel, so there's very little work or trimming calculation involved. And there's no yellow hue associated with the plastic as with many other self-make plastic cutouts (as with milk jug plastic and the like). 

Free Diffuser for NiteCore TM11 with Purchase of Pillsbury Orange Sweet Rolls


----------



## sidecross

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



varuscelli said:


> Or buy some Pillsbury Orange Sweet Rolls for $3 from your local grocery store, enjoy the sweet rolls, and cut a diffuser from the bottom of the icing canister. Sizing on the bottom part of the canister is already an exact to fit the TM11 bezel, so there's very little work or trimming calculation involved. And there's no yellow hue associated with the plastic as with many other self-make plastic cutouts (as with milk jug plastic and the like).
> 
> Free Diffuser for NiteCore TM11 with Purchase of Pillsbury Orange Sweet Rolls




Great idea, as Albert Einstein said "imagination is as imprortant as knowledge".


----------



## RedSquirrel

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Just took delivery of my TM11. Very happy to see that it's the newest version V1.12! However I have some brand new 18700 3.7V 2600 mAh XTAR batteries and they don't seem to work in the flashlight! The flashlight appears to close properly but it just doesn't illuminate in any way. 

Does anyone have any suggestions at all? Thanks in advance. 

EDIT: Forgot to say thanks for the usual excellent standard of review! They are always great reading.

EDIT 2: I know it says 18650s but I was under the impression the only difference between 18650 and 18700 is the length.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



RandomOtter said:


> EDIT 2: I know it says 18650s but I was under the impression the only difference between 18650 and 18700 is the length.


Yes, that's just Xtar's nomenclature for their cells - they are still considered as 18650-class by everyone else.

The likely source of your problem is cell length. I've seen some 2600mAh cells (especially small button top) that can exceed 69.0mm in height. That can cause problems in some lights with tight tolerances, including the TM11. I would recommend trying to crank the head a bit tighter, to see if that works. If not, you may have to try a difference brand of cells. :shrug:


----------



## RedSquirrel

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> Yes, that's just Xtar's nomenclature for their cells - they are still considered as 18650-class by everyone else.
> 
> The likely source of your problem is cell length. I've seen some 2600mAh cells (especially small button top) that can exceed 69.0mm in height. That can cause problems in some lights with tight tolerances, including the TM11. I would recommend trying to crank the head a bit tighter, to see if that works. If not, you may have to try a difference brand of cells. :shrug:




Yeh, I thought it might be to do with the length. Thanks for confirming. 

I'm afraid if I tighten the head up any more it may damage it.  I've ordered up some Nitecore 18650s as they're meant to work with it! I'll get out some of the other batteries when I get home and I'll give it a test and let you know how it goes. It's a bad feeling not being able to test out a brand new light! :ironic:


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I can't wait to receive my custom-made 28mm bike mount for the Tiny Munster from Glamenz in Germany...


----------



## shelm

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> *PWM/Strobe*
> 
> There is no sign of PWM at any output level – I believe the light is actually current-controlled as claimed.
> 
> I did however detect some high frequency noise on the Lo/Med/Hi levels, on all three samples I was sent. It does not seem to be PWM, as there is no evidence of a varying pulse width or duty cycle across output levels.
> (...)
> Note that this 3.9 kHz noise is not visible to the naked eye – the beam appears perfectly still, with no signs of flicker. There was no sign of this noise on Turbo.
> 
> Strobe is a true oscillating strobe, that continually changes its frequency. Here is an overview taken at at long time series (8 secs):





subwoofer said:


> NITECORE TM11I.S. measured ANSI output LumensPWM frequency (Hz)Turbo using 8xSYSMAX CR1232457N/ATurbo using 4 x 186502447N/AHigh1295N/AMedium6274000Low2423840
> 
> The Strobe is a two-tone strobe alternating between 12 and 6.6Hz
> 
> Loaded up with Xtar 18650 3100mAh cells, the TM11 has the following output curve on Turbo



Is there any contradiction between the 2 reviewers? 
PWM or no PWM, that is the question here..


----------



## HKJ

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



shelm said:


> Is there any contradiction between the 2 reviewers?
> PWM or no PWM, that is the question here..



My TM11 does not have PWM at any setting.
It looks like the internal converter is running at about 250 kHz and the regulation loop might be around 3.8 kHz, both can we measured as small variations in the light.


----------



## shelm

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



HKJ said:


> My TM11 does not have PWM at any setting.
> It looks like the internal converter is running at about 250 kHz and the regulation loop might be around 3.8 kHz, both can we measured as small variations in the light.



Thanks HKJ for the explanation.
readers of subwoofer's review could be confused after seeing his "PWM-table". 
well, now not anymore!!

Thanks again!!


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



HKJ said:


> My TM11 does not have PWM at any setting.
> It looks like the internal converter is running at about 250 kHz and the regulation loop might be around 3.8 kHz, both can we measured as small variations in the light.


HKJ is quite correct (as usual ).

As I indicated in my review (and quoted earlier), this ~3.9 kHz signal is not PWM. You can tell this from the oscilloscope traces. Because of the way circuits function, regular re-occuring signals are quite possible on a number of lights - although often only detectable with specialized setups. HKJ has by far the most sophisticated equipment, but even my basic sound card oscilloscope provides sufficient data to rule out PWM. 

Typically, these signals are very brief and of relatively high frequency (and sometimes of relatively low intensity) - all factors that contribute to their general imperceptibility. While it is sometimes the case that the signals are visually detectable (and I am working on a review right now where it is), the circuit signal on the TM11 is definitely not.


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Can I ask what zoom level or focal distance do you use when photographing wall shots at 1.25 meters?
Eg, 24mm wide angle?
28mm wide angle?
35mm zoom?
50mm zoom?
On a 35mm or equivalent camera...


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



peterharvey73 said:


> Can I ask what zoom level or focal distance do you use when photographing wall shots at 1.25 meters?


It's the standard lens on my Canon S5 IS, which a 12X Zoom lens, 6.0-72.0mm, 1:2.7-3.5 USM. I am of course full zoomed out for these shots (i.e. 1x)


----------



## oKtosiTe

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



oKtosiTe said:


> At which voltage level will the indicator LED start blinking rapidly, and when will the light fall out of regulation?


Anyone?


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

3.6 volts - if I remember correctly???


----------



## peterharvey73

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> It's the standard lens on my Canon S5 IS, which a 12X Zoom lens, 6.0-72.0mm, 1:2.7-3.5 USM. I am of course full zoomed out for these shots (i.e. 1x)



http://www.dpreview.com/products/canon/compacts/canon_s5is

Based on the specs above, the Canon PowerShot S5's "equivalent" focal length is *36mm* - used for taking the infamous wall shots, because the amount of zoom/focal length affects the photos.

The S5's actual focal length for taking the wall shots is 6.0 mm, because the sensor is 1/2.5".
This is equivalent to a focal length of 36mm in a traditional 35mm size sensor of an SLR camera.
Because sensors come in so many different sizes, I personally prefer to use "equivalent" focal lengths, so that focal lengths from different cameras are easily comparable.

Most cameras have a *28mm, *and some even have 24mm equivalent focal lengths, so they would appear to be further away from the wall than 1.25 meters.
At an equivalent 28 or even 24mm, the Nitecore Tiny Monster TM11's massively wide lateral side spill may actually be fully captured???

The Canon PowerShot S5 has an equivalent minimum focal length of only 36mm, probably because it is dedicated to zooming - up to 12 times to a massive equivalent of 432mm...


----------



## Yourfun2

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



oKtosiTe said:


> At which voltage level will the indicator LED start blinking rapidly, and when will the light fall out of regulation?



I put in 2 cr123's, reading 5.8 volts. Got a minute or two on turbo, auto stepped down to high. Now reading 5.7 volts. Lamp flashes rapidly entering turbo. Output same as high. Entering high, lamp flashes every 3 seconds. Will check voltage when high flashes fast from normal use. Unless my new 18650's come in first.


----------



## oKtosiTe

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Yourfun2 said:


> I put in 2 cr123's, reading 5.8 volts. Got a minute or two on turbo, auto stepped down to high. Now reading 5.7 volts. Lamp flashes rapidly entering turbo. Output same as high. Entering high, lamp flashes every 3 seconds. Will check voltage when high flashes fast from normal use. Unless my new 18650's come in first.



Thanks. I'm (happily) stuck with 18650s, since CR123s are very expensive over here in Sweden, but I definitely appreciate the heads-up.


----------



## Yourfun2

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

High starts fast flashing at 5.5 volts running 2 - CR123's. 
Medium starts fast flash at 5.4 volts

Hopefully someone will post results running 4 - 18650's.

Love this light! Little hard to come out of lock-out mode in the dark. I couldn't find the button. I guess that is a safety feature. It will keep you from blinding yourself in the middle of the night.


----------



## Bojack

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



JudasD said:


> It is underneath the head of the light where the batteries make their positive contact. It's printed in white.
> 
> JD



Just received a new one today and no markings at all underneath the head other than the name "SYSMAX". a serial #21121811xxxxx on the outside barrel & box (match). Any one else?
(updated post)


----------



## Yourfun2

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I just received a neutral TM11 and it is the same as yours. Just says Sysmax with a serial number on the side. It starts with 21030811xxxxx. I don't remember seeing a serial number on the two I had before.

Another change is the O ring is now black, was yellow before.

I also notice the battery clearance is different. I barely unscrew it and the light goes off. If I had shorter batteries, I don't think it would work.


----------



## Bojack

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Yourfun2 said:


> I just received a neutral TM11 and it is the same as yours. Just says Sysmax with a serial number on the side. It starts with 21030811xxxxx. I don't remember seeing a serial number on the two I had before.
> 
> Another change is the O ring is now black, was yellow before.
> 
> I also notice the battery clearance is different. I barely unscrew it and the light goes off. If I had shorter batteries, I don't think it would work.



I'm using Eagle Tac 3100 & notice the same unscrewing the head. (black O ring also)
Also the red indicator light stays on while the light is on.


----------



## Yourfun2

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I have the same Eagletac 3100, white with red tip. I went around with one battery and checked every hole, to make sure they were all making contact. The tolerance seems very close, so I will check with a meter after some use.

My indicator light blinks every 2 seconds as it should. Stays on when lamp is lit.

Now that it is dark, I found that this light has a better throw. There is no hole in the beam at very long distances.


----------



## Yourfun2

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Must have been brain dead with my testing method. Realized during the night the threads are anodized. Really surprised no one picked up on it.

Now have a TM15 for comparison, so wanted to post some observations.
Both lights are verified neutral as compared to TM11/15 cool white lights.

There are no numbers on the pcb inside the head of either light.
There is what looks like a serial number on the outside opposite the hot surface label.
I say looks like because my TM11 and TM15 have almost exact same number.

The TM11 has much warmer LEDs than the TM15.
At 25 feet the TM11 has full spot. TM15 has a hole in it.
If I had a meter the TM11 would read higher lumens at 25 feet.
The TM15 appears brighter overall but this is due to whiter LED.
Outside the TM15 has better throw with smaller spill as expected

Being called for breakfast.


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Yourfun2 said:


> .
> If I had a meter the TM11 would read higher lumens at 25 feet.
> 
> 
> Outside the TM15 has better throw with smaller spill as expected.




:thinking: I'm not sure how that works out. If the TM11 "would read higher at 25 feet" I think it would read higher at 100, 200 & 300 feet as well. I realize that you're conveying what is probably a subjective experience, however, we know that the TM15 has about double the throw.


----------



## Yourfun2

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Looking at the wall at 25 feet, the beam from the TM11 is solid and bright in the middle. The beam of the TM15 at 25 feet has a hole in the center which obviously not as bright as the TM11 in the center. When I go outside the hole in the TM15 beam is not as obvious at longer distances. The beam of the TM11 speads out more at longer distances.

I'm wondering if other TM15s have this same hole. The first TM11 I had exhibited a hole, but the TM11 I have now exhibits a hot spot with a halow outside the spill.

Maybe one of you white wall hunters will let me know what they get from their TM?


----------



## davpet

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Yourfun2 said:


> Looking at the wall at 25 feet, the beam from the TM11 is solid and bright in the middle. The beam of the TM15 at 25 feet has a hole in the center which obviously not as bright as the TM11 in the center. When I go outside the hole in the TM15 beam is not as obvious at longer distances. The beam of the TM11 speads out more at longer distances.
> 
> I'm wondering if other TM15s have this same hole. The first TM11 I had exhibited a hole, but the TM11 I have now exhibits a hot spot with a halow outside the spill.
> 
> Maybe one of you white wall hunters will let me know what they get from their TM?



Hi, I have the cool white version of both the 11 and 15. Serial number starts with 209xxx on both, no version data inside the head of the TM15.

And yes, you are right: the TM11's hotspot is solid, and the TM15's looks like a ring, brighter on the outside. However I think even the "hole" is brighter than the TM11's hotspot. Actually it is very difficult to compare, because the TM11 has a greenish tint, the TM15 on the other hand is almost blue in comparison. 
If you are not aiming really far away, the better throwing capability of the TM15 is not apparent. I find that the TM11's warmer color gives you a feeling that it's brighter, while the TM15's blueish tint is a bit unnatural.


----------



## Yourfun2

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Thanks for posting your observation.

Both of my TM's start with 2103081xxxxxx

The tint can really throw the old eyeball off. My TM11 makes my TM15 look like its cool white. That is until you pull out a cool white light. Then it is pretty obvious there both neutral.

Now that I'm home in familiar territory, I'm liking the TM11 and may sell the TM15. The TM15 has several features not on the TM11, but none that I care about. I like the much smaller and lighter package of the TM11. If the TM15 had a warmer light, I would probably like it well enough to keep it. It may end up in the car as an emergency light.


----------



## davpet

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Yes, it's hard to choose between these two. The ui is better on the TM15, and the blue switch beacon is much brighter - actually, it kinda lights up my room at night, so I just lock it out. But come on: you only have to do a long press to get it out of lockout mode?? It just has to press against something for a few seconds in a coat pocket to activate. I don't know why they changed this from the three short presses on the TM11. Not that the TM11 would accidentally activate even in standby mode. I think it has a much better switch design.
But, to sum it up: better ui, blue beacon, rechargeable, and much better heat management due to the greater amount of heat sinks on the TM15. And the most important factor: the TM15 has a lower low mode. If the TM11 had an extra maybe 50 lumen mode, then it would be my choice without hesitation.


----------



## sidecross

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



davpet said:


> Yes, it's hard to choose between these two. The ui is better on the TM15, and the blue switch beacon is much brighter - actually, it kinda lights up my room at night, so I just lock it out. But come on: you only have to do a long press to get it out of lockout mode?? It just has to press against something for a few seconds in a coat pocket to activate. I don't know why they changed this from the three short presses on the TM11. Not that the TM11 would accidentally activate even in standby mode. I think it has a much better switch design.
> But, to sum it up: better ui, blue beacon, rechargeable, and much better heat management due to the greater amount of heat sinks on the TM15. And the most important factor: the TM15 has a lower low mode. If the TM11 had an extra maybe 50 lumen mode, then it would be my choice without hesitation.



I have both the TM11 and the TM15 and I agree with daypet.

I like the larger heat sink and the lower output of the TM15, but I do not think the built in charger is worth it.


----------



## Maverick-59

*Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 - Reply From Nitecore / SYSMAX Regarding My Version Numb*

Selfbuilt, I have a question to yourself or anyone on this forum:

I would like to share with you and others on the Forum my latest correspondence with Nitecore / SYSMAX regarding the version of my newly received TM11. First, I would like for you to read my initial question via email to Nitecore. I will then post their reply. Finally, I will post my reply back to Nitecore:

*1) My initial email to Nitecore (I deleted my last name, phone number and personal email from the threads):

*Title：My TM11 Tiny Monster Version
Description：I just purchased a TM11 via Amazon. I emailed to confirm I would be receiving the latest version (V3). They responded and confirmed it would in-fact be a TM11 V3. When I received it today 21DEC2012, I opened it only to see the version number was not listed. After reviewing many blogs I read that some of the latest versions have removed the version number, but rather added a serial number on the outside of each flashlight (versus the earlier models which have the version number on the inside). My serial number is: 2103181140006. Can you tell me which version of TM11 I have? V3, V4, etc. Thank you.
*2) Nitecore / SYSMAX Reply to me on 24DEC2012*

Hello Sir,

Thank you for your email. But I must correct something here

1. We never have different versions of TM11. We will not classify our products into versions. So there are not any V2, V3, V5......
2. The laser serial number is the light's ID. With this ID, we can identify if it is true or fake.
3. For true NITECORE products, we can provide 18 months free replacement if any manufacturer malfuntioning is found.

So please just try out your light and check if it is satisfied.

*3) Here is my reply to Nitecore on 24DEC2012:*

Dear Sir:

You are in-fact incorrect. There were at least three different "versions" of the TM11. Improvements were made to each version. Three known versions are as follows: V1.0: *V1.10-1110*; V2.0: *V1.11-1110* and V3.0: *V1.12-1111* all with a documented number (I put in *bold font*) inside the flashlight above the name SYSMAX (I have attached a pic of a version V3.0 and a pic of my flashlight. This documentation is solid truth from an individual who did the reviews on all versions of the TM11. You are either not knowledgeable of this, not telling me the truth, or manufacturing a knock-off. Unless I get a truthful answer, I will put your prior reply to me on every blog there is. Not a threat, just a freedom of information act. After reviewing the attached pics, I expect a prompt reply with an honest answer. Also, tell me about the manufacturing date and version (mentioned above in *bold font*) of my particular TM11.

Thank you  (Maverick-59)

My received flashlight without version number pic







A Pic of a Version 3 I sent to Nitecore





I would appreciate your "put" as to my version and this correspondence.


----------



## Matjazz

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 - Reply From Nitecore / SYSMAX Regarding My Version*

There definitely were three versions of TM11. However Nitecore doesn't print versions numbers on their products any more so TM15 and newer batches of TM11 (other lights as well) are without version numbers. The version you have is at least "V3" if not better.
I guess they learned their lesson when everybody wanted latest version and old versions were still in stock.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 - Reply From Nitecore / SYSMAX Regarding My Version*



Matjazz said:


> The version you have is at least "V3" if not better.
> I guess they learned their lesson when everybody wanted latest version and old versions were still in stock.


Yes, that would be my reading of the situation as well. Anyone who has a newer light lacking the version numbering would by definition have a light that is newer than the older lights that had a version number.

I suspect Nitecore has come to realize the problem of publicly displaying a versioning number on the head. The reality is that ALL manufacturers routinely tweak and adjust their circuits over time (some more than others, some specific models more frequently than others). Nitecore never intended these be viewed as "V1", "V2", etc. It was just the ongoing evolution of the circuit (i.e., these are more like different tweaked batches of the same light, not versions). As far as they are concerned, all batch "versions" of these lights meet the same common specs. This differs from true "version" differences in most lights, where the offical specs change to match the new feature set. Hence their offer to warranty all the lights the same way (i.e., they will repair only if it does not perform as expected for the common class).

I understand why people here see it differently (i.e., why you would feel that these batch differences are significant enough to qualify as true versions). But I can also see it from the Manufacturer and dealer point of view, as this was not their actual intention. The TM11 was atypical because the numbers were visible, allowing the end user to know from which batch their light came from. This is something that is not generally done for batches, and so Nitecore has really only gone back to what is an industry norm by not listing a specific circuit number. :shrug:


----------



## Maverick-59

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Thanks Selfbuilt for the input regarding the version number of my TM11. I just accidentally dropped my TM11 from 2' on to carpet and the lens broke in half. It's only a few days old. Do you think Nitecore will replace it? I sent them all the data, receipt and pics. Waiting for Customer Service to open on 03 Jan 2013 for a reply. There warranty says it is covered from a 1 Meter drop. I feel 2' on to carpet should not have broke the lens in half.....Your thoughts.... Maverick


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Maverick-59 said:


> Thanks Selfbuilt for the input regarding the version number of my TM11. I just accidentally dropped my TM11 from 2' on to carpet and the lens broke in half. It's only a few days old. Do you think Nitecore will replace it? I sent them all the data, receipt and pics. Waiting for Customer Service to open on 03 Jan 2013 for a reply. There warranty says it is covered from a 1 Meter drop. I feel 2' on to carpet should not have broke the lens in half.....Your thoughts.... Maverick


I would expect so, given your description.


----------



## Matjazz

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



don.gwapo said:


> HELP! HELP! HELP!
> Where can I get a replacement lens? What's the size? Thanks!
> 
> I accidentally drop a book on top of it while tail standing. Now it's in a sealed container and not using it. :sigh:.:shakehead.





Maverick-59 said:


> ...I just accidentally dropped my TM11 from 2' on to carpet and the lens broke in half. It's only a few days old...



Seems like TM11 lens can crack too easy 
I'm using mine for caving. I take care of it but it had it's share of bumps against rocks. These two cases make me wonder if it's really just a matter of time before I return from cave with a cracked lens :thinking:


----------



## Dotcircle

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

How`s Nitecore`s costumer service if you have encountered them yet Maverick?


----------



## mauiblue

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11*

I dropped my TM11 about a week ago and then just a couple days ago. Nothing broken and still operating normally. Thank goodness. Dropped it on concrete about 3 feet. The last time the light was on and it shut off when it hit the hard surface. I pressed the power button and it went on immediately. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## titanx04

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Hey Guys im only new to this site but had been reading about the TM11 so purchased one off ebay which is or supposed to be latest version, had no version code, so sent off a email to seller and reply was that they had ceased placing codes on the head but i do have latest version. How would i know. 

Kit come with black replacement o'ring, lanyard (need to work out how to get it on), and pouch. 

Im in Australia, got torch for $152 + 26 postage, purchased 8x Panasonic CR23A $45. Will be used for security work. 

Serial # ZL201120062948.1, 201120239210.8. Do thse mean anything. im thinking the 2nd code isdate of manufacture but could be wrong. 

Any help on version i have appreciated b4 i leave feed back from supplier.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



titanx04 said:


> Hey Guys im only new to this site but had been reading about the TM11 so purchased one off ebay which is or supposed to be latest version, had no version code, so sent off a email to seller and reply was that they had ceased placing codes on the head but i do have latest version. How would i know.


That's correct, Nitecore is no longer putting a version code on these lights. So you have the most recent type.


----------



## MachtSchnell

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Currently running mine on 4 CK 18650 3400mAh cells.

But can this run on 8 RCR123A batteries? Will the combined max voltage of 8.2v harm this light? Just curious, anyway 4 pairs of 2 Li-Ions in series might be a bad idea (expensive too.)
Couldn't find much more than it can run on 4:18650s or 8:CR123As.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



MachtSchnell said:


> But can this run on 8 RCR123A batteries? Will the combined max voltage of 8.2v harm this light? Just curious, anyway 4 pairs of 2 Li-Ions in series might be a bad idea (expensive too.)
> Couldn't find much more than it can run on 4:18650s or 8:CR123As.


Hard to know, as Nitecore didn't provide me with any voltage specs, and this review is fairly old (i.e., the currently shipping versions may have been updated). I know for my TM15, the manual mentions that RCR123A cells are supported. I would expect the same here, but you may want to confirm with Nitecore or one of their dealers first.


----------



## Timothybil

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> Hard to know, as Nitecore didn't provide me with any voltage specs, and this review is fairly old (i.e., the currently shipping versions may have been updated). I know for my TM15, the manual mentions that RCR123A cells are supported. I would expect the same here, but you may want to confirm with Nitecore or one of their dealers first.



*From the TM11 User Manual:*

Battery installation

Insert 4 × 18650 Li-ion or 8 × CR123 batteries with the positive (+) end 
pointing toward the flashlight head. In special circumstances, such as 
emergency situations, one to three 18650 Li-ion or two to six (R) CR123 
batteries may be used. After loading the batteries, the power indicator light 
will flicker to show the battery voltage. Please refer to the “Power Tips” 
section of this manual for details

Notice the (R) in front of the CR123. To me, that is saying both primary CR123s & rechargeable RCR123s are acceptable.


----------



## NorthernStar

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I can´t follow the diagrams to fully. Can someone please tell for how long (how many minutes) can one run the TM11 at Turbo mode before it reach 60 deg and steps down in effect? :thinking:


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Timothybil said:


> Notice the (R) in front of the CR123. To me, that is saying both primary CR123s & rechargeable RCR123s are acceptable.


Thanks, glad to see the manual is including this reference.



NorthernStar said:


> I can´t follow the diagrams to fully. Can someone please tell for how long (how many minutes) can one run the TM11 at Turbo mode before it reach 60 deg and steps down in effect? :thinking:


It depends on the ambient conditions and the specific calibration of a given model. Under a cooling fan, my TM11 samples typically stepped down somewhere between 5 and 10 mins after activation. That may have changed from my early samples, however.


----------



## titanx04

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

An update from my last post- have had litle use from my TM11, already have issues which may be related to the Panasonic CR123, torch no longer turns on unless tipped with globes down, noticed moviement in batteries, our 18650 in Oz are $20 each. Any recommendations on which to go for even if rechargables.


----------



## Dillo0

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 - Reply From Nitecore / SYSMAX Regarding My Version*

As mentioned earlier, there is also a V1.9-1107 http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...MSHOTS-VIDEO&p=3913632&highlight=#post3913632

This puts our version count to 5.

V1.9-1107 (preview beta) I think there is a member who was actually sold one of these. I'm not sure who though.
V1.10-1108
V1.11-1110
V1.12-1111
Unlabeled (newest)


----------



## shelm

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 - Reply From Nitecore / SYSMAX Regarding My Version*



Dillo0 said:


> Unlabeled (newest)


May i rail against the iniquities of capitalism.

:drunk:


----------



## WYYNOTMEE

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 - Reply From Nitecore / SYSMAX Regarding My Version*



shelm said:


> May i rail against the iniquities of capitalism.
> 
> :drunk:



 HI All, Im new to the sight, but been reading this thread for hours!!! I have to say the Review that Selfbuilt has done is one of the best, most thorough I personally have EVER read! Excellent Job!!! I do have a simple question probably most of you that have this light can answer... When I originally saw this light and read about it, it said it had a "strobe " option.... I may have overlooked it in the review, but did see it only mentioned a few times in all the reading I did... Does this model have the Strobe option? Does the TM15? I do thank you for your response's & appreciate it greatly! I have another quick question, but this may not be the proper forum, but gimme a break I'm just learning Im looking for a top of the line light for self defense/ security purposes... Anybody have some good suggestions, and the main reason why? I'm looking for lotsa light Obviously, just a great light that does have strobe, easy to use and hold in case of an "emergency". Sorry, but last question... If you had to pick from the TM11 & TM15 and could only have one, which one would you get? Thanks for your input! I look forward to talking to & reading lots more! I'm already hooked! Many Thanks!!!


----------



## oKtosiTe

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 - Reply From Nitecore / SYSMAX Regarding My Version*



WYYNOTMEE said:


> [...] it said it had a "strobe " option....


Yes, it has a variable (random) strobe. I'm quite sure the TM15 does too, but since I don't own one of those I can't say much more than than.


----------



## xhrl0058

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

anyone else drop their TM11 and shatter the lens?
Thinking of ordering a TM15 to replace it, loved the TM11 while it lasted...


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 - Reply From Nitecore / SYSMAX Regarding My Version*

Yes, both the TM11 and TM15 have a "hidden" strobe mode. As described in the user interface section of both reviews, you can access this strobe by two rapid full presses of the switch from On. Turn off or double-click again to return to the constant output modes.

It is a true random frequency strobe. Scroll back up the oscilloscope graphs in the main review for a discussion and depiction.

And :welcome:


----------



## Alfred143

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 - Reply From Nitecore / SYSMAX Regarding My Version*

Can I run rcr123 16340 cells on the TM11?
If not 8 rcr123 cells, how about just 4 rcr123 cells.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 - Reply From Nitecore / SYSMAX Regarding My Version*



Alfred143 said:


> Can I run rcr123 16340 cells on the TM11?
> If not 8 rcr123 cells, how about just 4 rcr123 cells.


Not sure if RCRs are supported at all - given the parallel well arrangement, it's really the voltage of each well that matters. 2xRCR (3.7V nominal) is quite a bit higher than 2xCR123A. I would want to confirm with Nitecore before trying that.


----------



## oKtosiTe

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 - Reply From Nitecore / SYSMAX Regarding My Version*



Alfred143 said:


> Can I run rcr123 16340 cells on the TM11?
> If not 8 rcr123 cells, how about just 4 rcr123 cells.


What selfbuilt said. As for the 4x RCR, 4x extender(?) setup: that might work if each well has one cell and one extender, but the drain could very well be too high and I see no advantages with such a setup over simply going with 18650's. It would also make it far too easy to accidentally put two cells in one well, and only one in another, possibly creating a reverse polarity situation and a pipe bomb going off in your hand. Be very careful with that.


----------



## Alfred143

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 - Reply From Nitecore / SYSMAX Regarding My Version*

Thanks all, the last thing I want to do is blow myself up


----------



## Alfred143

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Just got my TM11 in the mail. 

No version # inside.
Does that mean the latest version after v1.9 has no numbers anymore?


----------



## can'townenough

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I purchased this light as my second multi-xml light. Version 1.12 The first was a cheap p.o.s. ultrafire 3 T6 led light which is now on its second switch. My nitecore TM11 It has endured more abuse than I ever expected it to and the only issue I can comment on is occasionally the button gets stuck in a position where it don't work until it is repositioned. My latest is the niteye eye-40 I bought around February 2013. I sent in back for repair the second time around the first of September. One of the emitters failed this last time. The first time it went in was because all it would do was blink when turned on. This problem came up within a month of receiving it. 
The TM11 so far has been a real performer for me and I wish that all lights were as reliable and tough as this one has been so far for me. I expect that it will last for a while after all the impacts that it has taken accidentally. My boxer knocked it off a ladder falling over 4 ft. onto concrete bending the silver colored front ring slightly. Does anyone know if there's a bicycle mount for this light. I am a little surprised that there isn't a s.o.s. function tho which thankfully I have never had to use. Another thing I believe that nitecore could have done to make this a slightly better light would be to reduce the low mode to probably 10-20 lumens instead of the 200 they selected. Overall I have no serious issues to complain about this light unlike some others. My olight m31 triton (sst-50) extender for using 2 18650s instead of 3 123s backend doesn't want to hold the tail switch on without me being extremely careful screwing it on and will only get worse I assume. My streamlight Nitecom UV has 1 out of 5 nonfunctioning l.e.d.s and my streamlight protact HL doesn't have a strobe mode and it the low mode is switched with hi. And My old streamlight ultrastreams lens has cracked after only taking a 2 ft fall. A niterider minuet duo bike light where the cord connecting battery and light under the light is frayed and doesn't maintain constant contact causing it to blink off and Last and least I must have around 5 nonfunctioning 2aa mag-lights and a 3D one with with a broken on-off.


----------



## oKtosiTe

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



can'townenough said:


> Does anyone know if there's a bicycle mount for this light.


There is. I've been using mine for about a year now. It is a bit fragile, but it gets the job done.


----------



## DT1

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Hey folks, first post here on CPF. I can't say thanks enough for all the great info on this post and elsewhere on the forum! 

Based on Selfbulit's excellent review and other feedback on this thread, I recently purchased a TM11. I have it mounted on my Ashbury TIM for use in long range spotting (see pic below). This rig gets banged around a bit so I thought it might be helpful to install a Butler Creek flip cap to protect the lens. I've used the light briefly with the BC cap on but not yet for extended periods. My question is, with longer run times, will the head get hot enough to possibly melt the plastic on the BC flip cap? Obviously, it will be flipped down when in use. The other consideration is that the light might get inadvertently turned on with the flip cap up. I just don't know how hot the head gets when left on for extended periods.

Thanks much for any thoughts!


----------



## oKtosiTe

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



DT1 said:


> Hey folks, first post here on CPF. I can't say thanks enough for all the great info on this post and elsewhere on the forum!
> 
> Based on Selfbulit's excellent review and other feedback on this thread, I recently purchased a TM11. I have it mounted on my Ashbury TIM for use in long range spotting (see pic below). This rig gets banged around a bit so I thought it might be helpful to install a Butler Creek flip cap to protect the lens. I've used the light briefly with the BC cap on but not yet for extended periods. My question is, with longer run times, will the head get hot enough to possibly melt the plastic on the BC flip cap? Obviously, it will be flipped down when in use. The other consideration is that the light might get inadvertently turned on with the flip cap up. I just don't know how hot the head gets when left on for extended periods.
> 
> Thanks much for any thoughts!



I've found that it depends a lot on the climate and the conductivity of the material around the head. With that said, my TM11 never got too hot to touch, and I've used it as a bike light with nothing but a (Swedish) summer breeze to cool its fins.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



DT1 said:


> My question is, with longer run times, will the head get hot enough to possibly melt the plastic on the BC flip cap? Obviously, it will be flipped down when in use. The other consideration is that the light might get inadvertently turned on with the flip cap up. I just don't know how hot the head gets when left on for extended periods.


It's a good thought, I'm sure how much heat those Butler Creek flip-top scope covers can handle. I've used them myself on smaller lights, but never for extended periods. I guess you'll have to let us know! 

And :welcome:


----------



## Dimitri Stephan

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Hello people, 

Could anyone please measure the diameter of the glass window on the TM11? Mine shattered to pieces and I'd like to find an appropriate replacement.

Thanks!


----------



## Alfred143

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Hi TM11 owners. If you had a chance to go back and do it again, would you fork out $50 more for a brighter, throwier TM15 (Bluish Tint) or Stick with floodier but lighter & Smaller TM11 (greenish tint)? Provided there were both out a the time you made your TM11 purchase.


----------



## oKtosiTe

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Dimitri Stephan said:


> Could anyone please measure the diameter of the glass window on the TM11? Mine shattered to pieces and I'd like to find an appropriate replacement.


Make sure nothing touches the reflector in the meantime (especially your fingers!) as that may ruin the coating on it! I'll see if I can get a measurement if nobody else comes along shortly.



Alfred143 said:


> Hi TM11 owners. If you had a chance to go back and do it again, would you fork out $50 more for a brighter, throwier TM15 (Bluish Tint) or Stick with floodier but lighter & Smaller TM11 (greenish tint)? Provided there were both out a the time you made your TM11 purchase.


Between those two, I would get the TM11 again. I love the form factor and have my doubts about integrated charging circuits. Out of the three Tiny Monsters out now I would probably get the TM26.
To me the tint on the TM11 I have looks more bluish that greenish, but I am a bit colorblind. I would probably get a neutral version had I bought it today, but I guess I'm reserving that option for my next light. (G25C2?)


----------



## jsc911

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I recently purchased a TM11 and was wondering if anyone knows wethr or not Orbtronic 18650 PROTECTED 3100mAh Button Top batteries will work in this light? I was looking at purchasing 4 of them to use with the light if they are compatible. An info would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



jsc911 said:


> I recently purchased a TM11 and was wondering if anyone knows wethr or not Orbtronic 18650 PROTECTED 3100mAh Button Top batteries will work in this light? I was looking at purchasing 4 of them to use with the light if they are compatible. An info would greatly be appreciated.



Yes, they will work fine. I have 3100mAh and 3400mAh versions of the Orbtronics, and both work well.


----------



## bram005

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

what about Nitecore TM15 in comparison with the TM11? What is better to purchase?


----------



## ven

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I was in similar boat to you bram,i like the tm11 for its size,but i ended up getting the tm15 for the built in charger(good) and the tripod mount.Around 4-500lm more too with a more throw.The tm11 has more flood so its horses for courses really,check the tm15 review too and weigh it up:thumbsup: then decide what suits your needs,which ever you get you wont be disappointed imo


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



bram005 said:


> what about Nitecore TM15 in comparison with the TM11? What is better to purchase?



That depends entirely on what you will use it for. TM11 is a flood light, TM15 is a throw light. TM11 is significantly smaller, and cheaper. If you have an idea of what you might use it for, that would help. Otherwise we are just guessing which would be better for you!


----------



## rontaki

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> I would just be guessing, but the raised metal areas on the base of the TM11 battery compartment do function like springs (i.e. they provide resistance, and have a fair degree of play). I presume the "advantage" comes from the base plate being a solid piece of metal this way (looks like a copper alloy). Alternatively, you would have different kinds of metal soldered together. Solder joints can fail :shrug: But I have no idea what the likelihood of metal fatigue reducing the spring-like action here would be.
> 
> In any case, I don't know if actual soldered springs would do any better. I've notice a lot of flat-top cells have the insulation wrapping rising higher than the contacts, and I've seen plenty that won't activate on flat contact plates in the heads of lights that do have tailcap springs. :shrug:
> 
> It basically comes down to flat-top cells not being fully support in this light (like many other lights, but for different reasons).



It finally happened - I dropped a TM11, a 2 -3 foot fall onto a wooden deck. It probably hit the deck bottoms-down, judging from the damage. All the battery spring tabs, (on the minus side in the bottom of the battery holder) were bent to where they would no longer push the batteries up to contact the positive ring in the head end. The rest of the light shows no sign of impact, nor are there any other effects from the fall.

This is a friend's TM11, using some loaner UltraFire "3200mAh" button tops with small magnets stuck to the bottoms to make them long enough to contact the upper ring on the positive side. These were until the Eagletac 3100mAh cells arrived (which they did the day after the light was dropped, go figure). Perhaps because of the magnets on the bottom of the batteries, about 1/4" x 1/16" in size, put undue pressure on the spring tabs when the light hit the deck. I don't know if the tabs would have been bent severely even without the magnets, as one of the corners of the metal surrounding one spring tabs was bent in also.

So now what? Spring tabs bent such that they would likely never be fully functional again even if I somehow managed to get them back into their original shape. I have thought about this possibility from the first day I received mine, and had considered installing coil springs, "screwing" them into the base using the spring plate as the "threads", if you will. 

So, down to the local hardware store, and there I found some cylindrical springs about a half-inch in diameter and about as long. I brought the TM11 base with me and eyeballed a number of springs to find the ones I thought would work best.
I screwed them into the base, using needle-nose pliers. Because the end of the spring is finished to be level, the end of the spring wire sits flush with the body of the previous winding, making it very difficult to start the spring screwing onto the spring plate. I solved that by using a piece of wire placed so as to make a gap between the end of the wire and the winding, which was easy to remove once the spring was screwing onto the plate.

I got lucky with my spring selection, as I was able to screw it down enough so there is just enough to make the Eagletac batteries contact the positive ring in the head with what feels like proper tension, and the rest of the spring is below the level of the plate to provide support for the next drop without causing further damage.

The light works normally now, and as a bonus the batteries do not rattle anymore!
Hopefully this picture will be helpful ( and be accessible, as it is my first public share with Skydrive):

Can't seem to get the image to appear directly in this post, so - 
http://sdrv.ms/1kn9jUS

Ron


----------



## oKtosiTe

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



rontaki said:


> It finally happened - I dropped a TM11, a 2 -3 foot fall onto a wooden deck. It probably hit the deck bottoms-down, judging from the damage. All the battery spring tabs, (on the minus side in the bottom of the battery holder) were bent to where they would no longer push the batteries up to contact the positive ring in the head end. The rest of the light shows no sign of impact, nor are there any other effects from the fall.



I've been wondering about this as well. Even though the center pin (holding each battery in place) can easily be unscrewed, the spring plate seems to be stuck in place. To me it looks like the battery tube actually consist of two pieces of aluminum with the spring plate wedged in between. The two parts appear to be glued together such that they can likely never again be separated.

Good work on getting it fixed.


----------



## Bedlam

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Recieved my TM11 from Illumination Supply today, and got to admit I'm a little disappointed! Not in the torch itself, but the fact I got it in Neutral rather than Cool white. I'd gone CW originally, then changed my order to add a few more things and switched over to NW after some internal debate. I figured hey, might not look as bright but it'll be better to see things with in their natural colours. Now I've got it and that's all well and good; but in the back of my mind I'm kicking myself for not getting it in CW.


----------



## rontaki

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Bedlam said:


> Recieved my TM11 from Illumination Supply today, and got to admit I'm a little disappointed! Not in the torch itself, but the fact I got it in Neutral rather than Cool white. I'd gone CW originally, then changed my order to add a few more things and switched over to NW after some internal debate. I figured hey, might not look as bright but it'll be better to see things with in their natural colours. Now I've got it and that's all well and good; but in the back of my mind I'm kicking myself for not getting it in CW.



I bought a NW TM11, and a friend has the CW version. His is a bit brighter than mine, but we both agree that the NW produces a nicer light. To my eyes, the NW allows for much better color rendition, and for me this is much more useful (and pleasant) than a few more lumens.


----------



## rontaki

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



oKtosiTe said:


> I've been wondering about this as well. Even though the center pin (holding each battery in place) can easily be unscrewed, the spring plate seems to be stuck in place. To me it looks like the battery tube actually consist of two pieces of aluminum with the spring plate wedged in between. The two parts appear to be glued together such that they can likely never again be separated.
> 
> Good work on getting it fixed.



Thanks for the comment!

I didn't know the center pin could be unscrewed, and it does appear the plate is wedged as you say.

I bought four more springs from my local hardware store to do my own TM11, even though the spring tabs are in original condition.
This way, I won't end up in the middle of nowhere with an inoperable TM11 due to dropping it.
A picture of the springs, again linked to Skydrive:

http://sdrv.ms/1eu59ud

Ron


----------



## oKtosiTe

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



rontaki said:


> Thanks for the comment!
> 
> I didn't know the center pin could be unscrewed, and it does appear the plate is wedged as you say.
> 
> I bought four more springs from my local hardware store to do my own TM11, even though the spring tabs are in original condition.
> This way, I won't end up in the middle of nowhere with an inoperable TM11 due to dropping it.
> A picture of the springs, again linked to Skydrive:
> 
> http://sdrv.ms/1eu59ud
> 
> Ron



In my TM11 the batteries (some of the shortest protected 18650 on the market) are already a tight fit. If you don't mind me asking, what batteries do you (intend to) use?


----------



## rontaki

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I'm using Eagletac 3100mAh 18650s in mine, with small magnets stuck to the bottoms to make them tall enough. These are the older version of the Eagletacs with a black wrapper, and measure ~68mm from bottom contact to the top of the button The newer style Eagletac 3100 batteries are just a hair longer, and in my TM11 they work but are quite loose.

What batteries are you using? I'm curious as to what the variations are in useable battery length between individual copies of the TM11.


----------



## Bedlam

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I'm using KeepPower 3400MaH batteries in my TM11, which is apparently a v1.12-111 in Neutral White, which are a shade under 69mm, and they fit fine. YMMV though obviously.


----------



## oKtosiTe

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



rontaki said:


> I'm using Eagletac 3100mAh 18650s in mine, with small magnets stuck to the bottoms to make them tall enough. These are the older version of the Eagletacs with a black wrapper, and measure ~68mm from bottom contact to the top of the button The newer style Eagletac 3100 batteries are just a hair longer, and in my TM11 they work but are quite loose.
> 
> What batteries are you using? I'm curious as to what the variations are in useable battery length between individual copies of the TM11.



I am actually using the red and white EagleTac 3100's and they fit just fine. I considered them a snug fit, but I suppose you _could_ still add a couple of millimeters without any trouble.


----------



## rontaki

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



rontaki said:


> Thanks for the comment!
> 
> I didn't know the center pin could be unscrewed, and it does appear the plate is wedged as you say.
> 
> I bought four more springs from my local hardware store to do my own TM11, even though the spring tabs are in original condition.
> This way, I won't end up in the middle of nowhere with an inoperable TM11 due to dropping it.
> A picture of the springs, again linked to Skydrive:
> 
> http://sdrv.ms/1eu59ud
> 
> Ron



Modification to my spring fix may be needed, because the size of the spring coil (1/2") can cause the spring to contact the edge of the plastic wrap on the cell, where it forms a ring on the negative end of the battery.
In my friend's TM11, this is causing some of the batteries to not make contact. The only way to tell is by measuring the voltage of the batteries after some use, due to the use of the batteries in parallel.

I'm thinking of switching to a smaller spring, perhaps one that is only under the tabs and supports them from being pushed too low, maybe even pushing them upwards a bit to accommodate shorter cells. I'll keep you all posted, with pics when I come up with something.

Ron


----------



## CaptainRogersUK

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

could I use 4x18650 ultrafire 5400mh protected baaatteries in the tm11


----------



## toysareforboys

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



CaptainRogersUK said:


> could I use 4x18650 ultrafire 5400mh protected baaatteries in the tm11


I would suggest against using ANY batteries with "fire" in their name. If fire is what you want, go ahead, otherwise stick with a good brand.

I use Panasonic NCR18650B's in mine, been months and months and tons of cycles, still preform like new.

-Jamie M.


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



CaptainRogersUK said:


> could I use 4x18650 ultrafire 5400mh protected baaatteries in the tm11



Well, 5400 mAh 18650s don't exist, at least not anything you can buy (maybe in a lab somewhere). Ultrafire simply LIES about their battery capacity. You can't be sure what brand they are, how much capacity they have, if they have been used and recycled, etc.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?316888-Fake-Ultrafire-18650-battery-warning

Honestly I would strongly discourage it. Even in parallel (which is very forgiving compared to series) there are just too many unknowns. Using those cells in a TM11 is like buying a Bugatti Veyron and trying to run it on old gasoline you siphoned from your lawnmower. It might work, but it is still a terrible idea. 

Just my $.02, if you fully understand the risks, or have tested the cells as reasonably good, it is your call. But you can get a set of very good unprotected cells for less than $30, or a decent set of protected 3400mAh (real 3400, not Ultrafire BS) for $40. A worthwhile investment. Batteries need to be a planned purchase, not an afterthought. If you can afford a TM11, you should also buy a quality power source. And after all, safety issues are far more likely to be caused by the cells than by the light itself. Something to consider.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



thedoc007 said:


> Well, 5400 mAh 18650s don't exist, at least not anything you can buy (maybe in a lab somewhere). Ultrafire simply LIES about their battery capacity.


+1

I strongly recommend you avoid all the xxxfire batteries. There are a lot of old low-capacity laptop pulls out there, masquerading under shiny new labels. The ridiculously inflated capacities are a good tip off as well. I would certainly never use any of these batteries in multi-cell lights.


----------



## Rsilver000

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I have just recently received a TM11 V1.12-111, and would like to replace the 0-ring. What size is it? I can't take mine off without destroying it. It is out of warranty, but works perfectly. Thanks in advance
Rob


----------



## ven

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Tube diameter is 50mm(1.96")

So i would go a little smaller for a tight fit


----------



## Nisei

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



toysareforboys said:


> I would suggest against using ANY batteries with "fire" in their name. If fire is what you want, go ahead, otherwise stick with a good brand.
> I use Panasonic NCR18650B's in mine, been months and months and tons of cycles, still preform like new.


I'd say using unprotected Li-Co isn't a good idea either.
[edit] Oops, I didn't know these were sold with protection as well...[/edit]


----------



## MBentz

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Anyone know anything about another updated TM11? The Nitecore webpage that has the TM11 specs is showing it as using XM-L2 emitters with an output of 2500 lumens.


----------



## Timothybil

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Nitecore upgraded all three Tiny Monsters to the XM-L2 emitters this year. In my mind it makes them an even better buy for a new purchase, but not worth the money to upgrade if you already have the XM-L original version.


----------



## MBentz

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Any idea where to get an XM-L2 equipped TM11? I've Googled a few times and haven't seen it.


----------



## NorthernStar

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



MBentz said:


> Anyone know anything about another updated TM11? The Nitecore webpage that has the TM11 specs is showing it as using XM-L2 emitters with an output of 2500 lumens.



I´ve noticed it to, and it has caught my attention! 

Selfbuilt, do you have any plans in the near future to make a review of the upgraded TM11 XM-L2?


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



NorthernStar said:


> Selfbuilt, do you have any plans in the near future to make a review of the upgraded TM11 XM-L2?


Haven't heard anything from Nitecore. It is pretty rare for a manufacturer to send me a new sample for just an emitter upgrade. :shrug:


----------



## cynic

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Has anyone tested/tried the TM11 2500 yet as of now? Also it seems apparently it only come in the COOL WHITE for the 2500 lumens version.

I like to use mine to see details etc meaning I prefer seeing natural color and unfortunately only the older model has Neutral but it's 500 less lumens. 
Do you think it's worth the trade off? Any idea what the kelvin rating is on the 2500 TM11?

Or is the extra 500 lumen worth it to stick with the COOL light verion?


----------



## pageyjim

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



cynic said:


> Has anyone tested/tried the TM11 2500 yet as of now? Also it seems apparently it only come in the COOL WHITE for the 2500 lumens version.
> 
> I like to use mine to see details etc meaning I prefer seeing natural color and unfortunately only the older model has Neutral but it's 500 less lumens.
> Do you think it's worth the trade off? Any idea what the kelvin rating is on the 2500 TM11?
> 
> Or is the extra 500 lumen worth it to stick with the COOL light verion?



I would recommend going with the current 2000 lumen neutral version given your preferences. Other options with this model would be to wait for an upgrade with neutral which you never can tell how long it will take. A lot of people who seem to prefer neutral to warm seem satisfied with the MT-G2 lights that are out there. I prefer CW to neutral and like my MT-G2 lights as well. I really love floody lights and the TM11 is great imo. MT-G2 lights tend to be floody and may satisfy your needs.


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



pageyjim said:


> I would recommend going with the current 2000 lumen neutral version given your preferences. Other options with this model would be to wait for an upgrade with neutral which you never can tell how long it will take. A lot of people who seem to prefer neutral to warm seem satisfied with the MT-G2 lights that are out there. I prefer CW to neutral and like my MT-G2 lights as well. I really love floody lights and the TM11 is great imo. MT-G2 lights tend to be floody and may satisfy your needs.



All good advice. 500 lumens is a 25% increase, which might sound like a lot. But in practice, it will probably appear only 5-10% brighter due to the nature of human vision. Go with your tint preference.


----------



## cynic

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



pageyjim said:


> I would recommend going with the current 2000 lumen neutral version given your preferences. Other options with this model would be to wait for an upgrade with neutral which you never can tell how long it will take. A lot of people who seem to prefer neutral to warm seem satisfied with the MT-G2 lights that are out there. *I prefer CW to neutral* and like my MT-G2 lights as well. I really love floody lights and the TM11 is great imo. MT-G2 lights tend to be floody and may satisfy your needs.





thedoc007 said:


> All good advice. 500 lumens is a 25% increase, which might sound like a lot. But in practice, it will probably appear only 5-10% brighter due to the nature of human vision. Go with your tint preference.


 
Thx you all for the sound advice. If I may ask, any reason why you prefer the CW to the NW?

Apparently from what I read it's hard to discern details with CW and doesn't work too well in raining or foggy conditions.
I'm new to this flashlight business but I already own 7 (and I just started). Most of mine are all CW. 

I wanted to give NW a test given what I've heard, especially since Flood flashlights lack range you're better off with neutral color b/c it won't hurt to look at it too long for the eyes.

Ignoring led color, in terms of pure flood I don't think the Thrunite series can beat the TM11 from what I read with its 3 leds.


----------



## pageyjim

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



cynic said:


> Thx you all for the sound advice. If I may ask, any reason why you prefer the CW to the NW?
> 
> Apparently from what I read it's hard to discern details with CW and doesn't work too well in raining or foggy conditions.
> I'm new to this flashlight business but I already own 7 (and I just started). Most of mine are all CW.
> 
> I wanted to give NW a test given what I've heard, especially since Flood flashlights lack range you're better off with neutral color b/c it won't hurt to look at it too long for the eyes.
> 
> Ignoring led color, in terms of pure flood I don't think the Thrunite series can beat the TM11 from what I read with its 3 leds.



Hard to answer. It's like asking me why I like my favorite color. I collect lights so I like to have some of each type. So I would suggest to try atleast one light with a neutral or even warm tint. It can be interesting comparing the two. It may be wise to do so before you become invested in CW when you may prefer warmer lights. Never thought of it before but maybe experiment with your monitor and see what color temp you prefer. Maybe that will point you towards your natural preference.

Thrunite TN30 is pretty floody but I hate the beam pattern. TM11 has a nice beam pattern for a 3 emitter light imo and a real good combination of a floody light with enough throw. Niwalker MM15 beats the TM11 for flood and output but I think I prefer the TM11 overall.


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



cynic said:


> Thx you all for the sound advice. If I may ask, any reason why you prefer the CW to the NW?
> 
> Apparently from what I read it's hard to discern details with CW and doesn't work too well in raining or foggy conditions.



Personally I have never had a problem seeing with cool white. I think many people over-rate the differences between the two. If you use it to compare two color wheels, then yes, you can tell a difference in color rendition. It isn't true that neutral white shows ALL colors better, but for greens/browns (i.e., in the woods) it is superior. Cool white tends to wash out those colors, but it renders other ones better. To me this matters little, though, since I mostly just want to be able to see where I am going. 

The other issue is that of whites - with some neutral, and especially with warm lights, whites start looking yellowish, or pinkish, or greenish, depending on the emitter. This to me is unacceptable - I'd much rather have greens be a little washed out than have white walls look yellow. But again, that is simply a preference. Nothing wrong with either choice - I do think it is a good idea to experiment with both types early on, so you know your preferences before you start buying a ton of lights that aren't ideal for you.


----------



## cynic

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



thedoc007 said:


> Personally I have never had a problem seeing with cool white. I think many people over-rate the differences between the two. If you use it to compare two color wheels, then yes, you can tell a difference in color rendition. It isn't true that neutral white shows ALL colors better, but for greens/browns (i.e., in the woods) it is superior. *Cool white tends to wash out those colors, but it renders other ones better.* To me this matters little, though, since I mostly just want to be able to see where I am going.
> 
> The other issue is that of whites - with some neutral, and especially with warm lights, whites start looking yellowish, or pinkish, or greenish, depending on the emitter. This to me is unacceptable - I'd much rather have greens be a little washed out than have white walls look yellow. But again, that is simply a preference. Nothing wrong with either choice - I do think it is a good idea to experiment with both types early on, so you know your preferences before you start buying a ton of lights that aren't ideal for you.



Thx you very much for the detailed response. I was not aware of the bolded part. And I do agree, I hate seeing yellow color on a white walls. It's why I never was interested in the NW until I learn of the contrast differences in color did I became curious. I will give it some more thoughts and will try one and then decide. Though I never heard of CW rendering other colors better. I was under the impression every other color is washed out with CW.


----------



## ven

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

From experimenting with various tints,warm/neutral/cool (with the gf who is a pro tog)i find cool gives a real colour and not an artificial enhanced colour ,example greens really green.........At first i would not have any of it ,we got a few lights out,nichia 219/4c tint(warm) and some cool whites.She proved to me with my own eyes that cool gives better natural or real colour render over the nichia219(she said to warm/false) but she uses cool for filming/studio sets etc where warm tints would be no good with artificial colours.........
As said go with what suits you,what your preference is as there will always be different opinions on what best to them or best suited for specific applications......
No rights or wrongs.............. Cool white will wash out colours if high output and close up which is not a wise choice anyway.I also prefer cooler for long distance lights,again personal preference........

Using nichia 219 it does bring out certain colours better,reds/browns for example but to me not true to life. Just to add i do love that tint by the way

I am not too keen(dislike is too strong) on NW as i find them creamy white,i like a cleaner white so to speak..........but i still have a few NW lights and use them all the same.

Just my opinion and go with what you prefer:twothumbs


----------



## ven

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Too add the updated tm11 really does appeal to me due to being so small,but i have a tm15 so could not justify a tm11 ...........

If i was in the market right now,i probably would go tm11 2500lm version and loose the inbuilt charger of the tm15(which is very handy to have all the same)just for that smaller package.

tm15 swung it at time because of the charger and the extra 500lm output along with more throw over the older tm11.............just


----------



## NorthernStar

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Me to find the upgraded TM11 interesting. I don´t have any mini light in this category yet.Has anyone tested the TM11 XM-L2 2500 lumens version yet, or have any link to a review of it?


----------



## cynic

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Ordered Tm11 and received it. While a good flashlight, just so anyone can be aware, the bottom cap where you put batteries into doesn't use a Spring.
I was not able to get it working with my protected Panasonic 18650 battery bc it was too long. It did not fit. I was not aware of this.

This to me is a design flaw. They should have used a Spring to push battery up vs w/e it is they have in there. Now my other 18650 non-protected is too short to fit as a result of those metal part on endcap bending from my protected 18650 battery.


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



cynic said:


> Ordered Tm11 and received it. While a good flashlight, just so anyone can be aware, the bottom cap where you put batteries into doesn't use a Spring.
> I was not able to get it working with my protected Panasonic 18650 battery bc it was too long. It did not fit. I was not aware of this.
> 
> This to me is a design flaw. They should have used a Spring to push battery up vs w/e it is they have in there. Now my other 18650 non-protected is too short to fit as a result of those metal part on endcap bending from my protected 18650 battery.



The TM11 does have a spring. However, it is small, and you are correct that not all cells will work properly. You need a raised top, and it can't be too long. But just because Panasonics don't work, doesn't mean it is poorly designed. If you talking about the green bare cells, with protection, they are some of the very longest 18650s in existence. So it isn't surprising they don't work. 

Take this as a learning experience...you need to check fitment before you buy any light/cells. There is always someone who has already tried it...


----------



## cynic

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



thedoc007 said:


> The TM11 does have a spring. However, it is small, and you are correct that not all cells will work properly. You need a raised top, and it can't be too long. But just because Panasonics don't work, doesn't mean it is poorly designed. If you talking about the green bare cells, with protection, they are some of the very longest 18650s in existence. So it isn't surprising they don't work.
> 
> Take this as a learning experience...you need to check fitment before you buy any light/cells. There is always someone who has already tried it...



I wish I had known that when I bought the TM11. I don't recall it saying only certain 18650 batteries will fit. I am not a fan of the kind of spring they use for the Tm11.

This is what Nitecore should've done http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff97/selfbuilt/2013/EA8007.jpg 

instead of this

http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/How5zxYBo6c/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



cynic said:


> I wish I had known that when I bought the TM11. I don't recall it saying only certain 18650 batteries will fit. I am not a fan of the kind of spring they use for the Tm11.



I think it was a conscious decision by Nitecore to keep the light as small as possible. Larger springs = more length. But I totally understand your annoyance at the lack of standardization. It would be nice if there was one single specification that was actually adhered to by both cell and light manufacturers. An 18650 can be anywhere from 64mm to 70+mm. And 17mm wide to 19mm wide. If you accommodate ALL these sizes, you will have rattle with the smaller ones. If you make a decision to only utilize a portion of them, those might fit better, but then others will not work at all. Judgement call as to where the line should be drawn. WE NEED STANDARDIZATION!

Edit: Don't even get me started on flat-top vs. button top. Whole new set of issues!


----------



## cynic

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



thedoc007 said:


> I think it was a conscious decision by Nitecore to keep the light as small as possible. Larger springs = more length. But I totally understand your annoyance at the lack of standardization. It would be nice if there was one single specification that was actually adhered to by both cell and light manufacturers. An 18650 can be anywhere from 64mm to 70+mm. And 17mm wide to 19mm wide. If you accommodate ALL these sizes, you will have rattle with the smaller ones. If you make a decision to only utilize a portion of them, those might fit better, but then others will not work at all. Judgement call as to where the line should be drawn. WE NEED STANDARDIZATION!
> 
> Edit: Don't even get me started on flat-top vs. button top. Whole new set of issues!



Exactly! Now my other shorter 18650 battery won't fit b/c my panasonic batt have bent that spring so far back.  Terrible idea to use that kind of spring on the TM11.
So it seems I have to buy new batteries for my Tm11 since my Panasonic is too long for it.


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



cynic said:


> Exactly! Now my other shorter 18650 battery won't fit b/c my panasonic batt have bent that spring so far back.  Terrible idea to use that kind of spring on the TM11.
> So it seems I have to buy new batteries for my Tm11 since my Panasonic is too long for it.



We will have to agree to disagree, I actually like the Tiny Monster battery compartment, springs included. Again, it is a judgement call, and I think the TM11 springs are just fine. But you do have to use the right cells...LOTS of protected cells will work fine. You just picked the longest cells in existence. Almost all other cells will be shorter than the standard green NCR18650B.

I'd head over to Illumination Supply and order some SoShine 3400 cells. They are shorter than most (68.3mm max) and only $40 for four. There are coupon codes, and right now if you spend $100, you get $35 off and free shipping. If you need to stock up, now is the time!


----------



## cynic

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



thedoc007 said:


> We will have to agree to disagree, I actually like the Tiny Monster battery compartment, springs included. Again, it is a judgement call, and I think the TM11 springs are just fine. But you do have to use the right cells...LOTS of protected cells will work fine. You just picked the longest cells in existence. Almost all other cells will be shorter than the standard green NCR18650B.
> 
> I'd head over to Illumination Supply and order some SoShine 3400 cells. They are shorter than most (68.3mm max) and only $40 for four. There are coupon codes, and right now if you spend $100, you get $35 off and free shipping. If you need to stock up, now is the time!



I wish I had known about that site/battery sooner. I just ordered me some Eagletac 3400mAH 18650 and they are $17/each! Holy crap that is expensive. Going to cancel my Eagletech order and get me some SoShine.
I don't get why Eagletech 3400mah protected would cost almost 2x more though. I hope I'm not sacrificing too much quality by going SoShine 3400mah.


----------



## pageyjim

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I was wondering if possibly Nitecore decided to forego a traditional spring for the negative battery contacts and use what they did to possibly acheive less resistance at these contacts on what was an extremely high output light at the time? 
I understand it can be frustrating with batteries with many of our lights. Many cannot use flattops and high capacity cells etc. I have found that Eagletac 3100 batteries work in virtually every light I have tried them in. This thread was also very helpful to me because the battery issue has been discussed at length from the very beginning as I recall. I would recommend to anyone buying a light to check any of the great reviews here before purchasing if possible.


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



cynic said:


> I don't get why Eagletech 3400mah protected would cost almost 2x more though. I hope I'm not sacrificing too much quality by going SoShine 3400mah.



You aren't sacrificing much at all. The cell inside the branded wrapper is exactly the same. Both of them are based on a bare Panasonic cell. The only difference is the PCB, and for your purposes, the cells will work just as well as the Eagletacs. You can pay upwards of $25 for one cell, if you aren't careful. They charge that much because they can! A lot of people read higher price = higher quality, and just don't know any better.


----------



## cynic

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



thedoc007 said:


> You aren't sacrificing much at all. The cell inside the branded wrapper is exactly the same. Both of them are based on a bare Panasonic cell. The only difference is the PCB, and for your purposes, the cells will work just as well as the Eagletacs. You can pay upwards of $25 for one cell, if you aren't careful. They charge that much because they can! A lot of people read higher price = higher quality, and just don't know any better.



Just wanted to say, THX YOU VERY MUCH thedoc007. You are a life saver. I was beginning to go real broke from all these batteries and was totally clueless on what to get and the differences. I now know better. I have cancelled all the Eagletech battery and ordered me the Soshine.

Prior to this thread I was always under the impression all 18650 batteries are the same length.


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



cynic said:


> Prior to this thread I was always under the impression all 18650 batteries are the same length.



That would be nice, wouldn't it? Technically the cells themselves are usually right around the official specified length - 18mm diameter and 65mm long (hence the name). But once you add protection (PCB), things get more difficult. The PCB usually adds 3-5mm to the bare cell. And rather than taking the time to remove a wrapper, they often just wrap their own branding around the existing one. This can make a cell wider too. It may not seem like much, but it can make the difference.

Anyway, happy to help! Hope the SoShines work as well for you as they have for me.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



cynic said:


> I wish I had known that when I bought the TM11. I don't recall it saying only certain 18650 batteries will fit. I am not a fan of the kind of spring they use for the Tm11.





thedoc007 said:


> An 18650 can be anywhere from 64mm to 70+mm. And 17mm wide to 19mm wide. If you accommodate ALL these sizes, you will have rattle with the smaller ones. If you make a decision to only utilize a portion of them, those might fit better, but then others will not work at all. Judgement call as to where the line should be drawn. WE NEED STANDARDIZATION!!





cynic said:


> Prior to this thread I was always under the impression all 18650 batteries are the same length.


Yes, this was an issue I identified in the original review when it was posted (way back in November 2011). Here is the quote from the Potential Issues section of the review, based on my measurement and testing at that time:
_
Unprotected 18650 cells - and extremely long (high-capacity) protected 18650 cells - may not activate in the light. For example, my unprotected AW IMR-18600 cells (65.1mm height) would not activate in the light, even with a magnet spacer to raise the height to 66.0mm. Most of my raised-top protected cells, from my AW protected 2200mAh (67.4mm height) to my Redilast 2900mAh cells (68.9mm height), worked fine. However, my unusually long button-top 4GREER 2400mAh cells (69.2mm height) were too tall and would not let the head screw down all the way. My 4GREER 3100mAh cells (69.0mm) worked in one TM11 sample, but not another. Basically, 67-69mm seems to be the height tolerance range for the light, and should safely cover most primaries and button protected 18650s out there. True flat-top cells (where the positive contact plate is recessed below the level of the wrapping) will definitely not work in this light._

A lot of higher capacity protected cells have gotten longer and wider over time. It's a bit of a "boiled frog" problem - a lot of lights can handle a small dimensional change, but eventually you hit a breaking point for some lights. The flat spring design of the the TM11 is one of those lights.

To be fair, the light was designed when 2900mAh Sanyo cells were highest capacity out there (and most of those were still <69mm due to thin PCBs and connector buttons). So it was still relatively rare to find batteries that wouldn't work in the light at the time it was released. But this remains a light where you need to know your cell length before purchasing - a problem that has just compounded with age and increasing cell capacity/length.


----------



## HKJ

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



selfbuilt said:


> An important point to keep in mind is that standard ICR Li-ion chemistry has not changed all that much in the last decade. So the main way that manufacturers have managed to squeeze in more capacity is by exceeding the typical length and/or width limits of a 18650 cell.



That is not correct, the chemistry has changed significantly and the size is exactly the same 18*65mm within a few tenths. The long batteries are due to button top and protection circuit. Thick batteries are due to two layers of wrap and a connection strip on the side of the battery, most of it added due to the protection circuit.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Ok, fair enough, I'll revise that comment about the bare cells.


----------



## Richwouldnt

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

A new version of the TM11 is now out with a listed output of 2500 Lumens rather than the original 2000 Lumens maximum. It is shown and specifications listed on the Nitecore web site. Other output levels are increased by about the same percentage. The new upgrade's main change seems to be a switch to XM-L2 LEDs. as run times are unchanged IIRC. So far few dealers seem to have it in stock.


----------



## PeterPan82

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

What seems to be responsible for it having less runtime and fewer lumens than the Niwalker MM15/18 which also runs on four 18650 batteries?


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



PeterPan82 said:


> What seems to be responsible for it having less runtime and fewer lumens than the Niwalker MM15/18 which also runs on four 18650 batteries?



It is years older than the MM15, it uses completely different emitters (XM-L or XM-L2 versus MT-G2 in the MM15), the TM11 uses a less efficient (but inherently much safer) parallel setup for the cells, the TM11 is better regulated, while the MM15 is direct-drive like, so it dims with the cell voltage, etc. They are both small and floody, but otherwise very different lights...


----------



## oKtosiTe

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

What is the current draw at max output? Could I run this light off of a reduced number of IMR cells?


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



oKtosiTe said:


> What is the current draw at max output? Could I run this light off of a reduced number of IMR cells?



Not likely. The TM series is designed for protected cells...IMR would likely be too short, unless you modified them or the springs. However, some protected cells can run the TM11 without tripping. Not sure exactly what the current drain is, but I'd guess it is between 5.5-7 amps. 

In an emergency, given only one cell, you could make it work. But why would you want to use less than four, in practice? It is harder on the cells, regulation would be worse, runtime would be shorter, and output would decline more rapidly than with a full complement of cells.


----------



## oKtosiTe

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



thedoc007 said:


> Not likely. The TM series is designed for protected cells...IMR would likely be too short, unless you modified them or the springs. However, some protected cells can run the TM11 without tripping. Not sure exactly what the current drain is, but I'd guess it is between 5.5-7 amps.
> 
> In an emergency, given only one cell, you could make it work. But why would you want to use less than four, in practice? It is harder on the cells, regulation would be worse, runtime would be shorter, and output would decline more rapidly than with a full complement of cells.



Because... it's cheaper? It was kind of a hypothetical question.


----------



## martinaee

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

LOL I just read the addendum about the time stamp after looking at this thread for 5 minutes wondering where several years of my life went. I was sitting here questioning whether the TM-11 and xm-l leds have really been out since 2008... I got sad for a second lol. Okay then. Hip hip.. carry on!


----------



## oKtosiTe

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



martinaee said:


> LOL I just read the addendum about the time stamp after looking at this thread for 5 minutes wondering where several years of my life went. I was sitting here questioning whether the TM-11 and xm-l leds have really been out since 2008... I got sad for a second lol. Okay then. Hip hip.. carry on!


I don't think that's right. Note that even the very first reply is dated 2011-11-16.


----------



## Timothybil

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I bought mine in December of 2012, so a start date of late in 2011 sounds about right. I remember there was some controversy over initial problems and versions that had died out by the time I bought mine. At the time, Nitecore tech comments said that each XM-L was drawing a max of 3 amps, I assume on Turbo, and how they handled regulating that.


----------



## Reji22

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I bought a TM 11 here in India but the power indicator is not working properly. It simply blinks continuously even though the batteries are on full charge. Is there anything I can do other than returning it to the vendor?


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## ven

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Edited-
Removed to stop confusion......


----------



## ven

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Just realised its not usb charged(same has happened to me on tm15 which is usb charged)

It blinks on standby to show on standby,hold to turn off then will not blink or as i do a little twist of body to lock out fully.


----------



## topcho

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Are you sure your batteries are OK. Continuous blinking usually occurs when the charger doesn't detect any reasonable voltage.


----------



## oKtosiTe

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Reji22 said:


> I bought a TM 11 here in India but the power indicator is not working properly. It simply blinks continuously even though the batteries are on full charge. Is there anything I can do other than returning it to the vendor?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


By continuously, do you mean once every few seconds while the light is in standby? That just means the light is ready to go. The indicator light draws so little current that it can blink like that for months. As stated above, lock out by a small twist of the head or do an electronic lockout by holding the button fully pressed for a few seconds while the light is on.

If you mean that it blinks rapidly while the light is on, that means that either your batteries need to be recharged or simply can't handle the current draw. Please post back.


----------



## Reji22

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

It is blinking continuously as if the batteries are dead. But taking them out and putting in my D4 charger shows 4.2v. Is something wrong with the power indicator?
Reji


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## oKtosiTe

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Reji22 said:


> It is blinking continuously as if the batteries are dead. But taking them out and putting in my D4 charger shows 4.2v. Is something wrong with the power indicator?
> Reji
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


You didn't answer my question though: slow blinking while off (standby) or fast blinking while on?

Slow blinking while off good, fast blinking while on bad.

What cells are you using?


----------



## oKtosiTe

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



topcho said:


> Are you sure your batteries are OK. Continuous blinking usually occurs when the charger doesn't detect any reasonable voltage.



It's the flashlight indicator he/she is talking about, not the charger. The charger in question actually has a display showing the voltage.


----------



## Reji22

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

It is blinking fast when the flashlight is on in all modes. In standby mode it is blinking normally. The batteries are nitecore 2600. 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## ven

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

What charger are you using to charge the 2600 nitecore cells? what is the V read out of the cells on the tm11?


----------



## Reji22

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

The D4 is showing 4.2. But the power indicator of TM11 is not working. 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## ven

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Are the cells definitely working the modes issue free as the tm lights can have contact issues depending on cell length. Do you have any other cells to try? i am just wondering if the 2600mah are maybe a little short..........(just because same brand does not always mean they are compatible with the same brand light). 

After that i am struggling and sounds like a faulty light,would be good if could try another set of 4 18650 cells.......if possible

Have you tried using 2(not saying use turbo here) and rotate just in case a cell is duff.............may trace a cell if one is faulty(only a thought again)

After that then sounds like tm11 fault,i am just trying to think of ideas to save sending off, if it can be fixed easily, thats all,just ruling certain things out:thumbsup:


----------



## Reji22

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I exchanged the head with my friend's TM11 and it was working perfectly. So there is nothing wrong with the battery or the battery holding part of the flashlight. I think the piece is defective. 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## ven

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Then you have diagnosed the head is at fault and will need to contact dealer/shop/supplier .


----------



## Reji22

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Yes. That is what I am going to do. Thanks for giving me valuable inputs.


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## ven

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Welcome,sorry no other fix,hope a speedy fix either way,please let us know how you get on:thumbsup:


----------



## oKtosiTe

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Agreed. An exchange is in order. Hope things will work out OK in the end.


----------



## Reji22

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

The distributor has offered me a TM15 at discounted rate as this was his last TM11. What should I do now? 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Reji22 said:


> The distributor has offered me a TM15 at discounted rate as this was his last TM11. What should I do now?



Hard to say without knowing what you like. The TM15 throws more, but has less spill. It also has on-board charging, if you like that, but between that and the deeper reflectors, it is a bigger light.


----------



## ven

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I love my tm15,i only chose this over the tm11 due to re-charge in house,throws a little further and .............well thats it tbh as a close call. The tm11 is smaller so had its own advantages for me,but the tm15 floods/throws well,like a tk75 in a way,just a tad less ooooomph








Its one of my fav lights still after all this time:thumbsup: and i have a good few excellent lights as well...............


----------



## ven

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Threaded and charge port pic




Next to tk75 for size




Wont distract away from tm11 further,pics just to help decide:thumbsup:


----------



## magicstone12

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

nice review,will be interested to own this Nitecore light


----------



## Timothybil

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Ask him to make up a package of an EA41 (preferably neutral white), a couple sets of Eneloops and a good charger like a Maha, and refund the difference. The EA41, believe it or not, is rated as the same throw as the TM11(I know, I have both). It doesn't spill as much, and the hot spot is smaller, but the throw is the same. You give up some run time, but that is why two sets of cells.
Otherwise, ask him about the TM06, specifications and waiting time. If it sounds good and you can afford to wait, he might go for that instead. Never hurts to ask.


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*



Timothybil said:


> Ask him to make up a package of an EA41 (preferably neutral white), a couple sets of Eneloops and a good charger like a Maha, and refund the difference. The EA41, believe it or not, is rated as the same throw as the TM11(I know, I have both). It doesn't spill as much, and the hot spot is smaller, but the throw is the same.



That may have been true in the past, but if he is getting the new version of the TM11, it is now rated at 40kcd. Definitely a better thrower, and an entirely different league for flood, and 2.5 times brighter, and WAY better runtime. (One 18650 is roughly equivalent to 4xAA.) They really aren't comparable in any way.

Who knows, though, if he is looking for a smaller light, the EA41 might be a good suggestion. The EA41 would definitely be easier to EDC :thumbsup:.


----------



## Reji22

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I have decided it go for the TM15. I am sending back the defective TM11. Has the TM15 gone through any upgrade? Because he told me that this is the 2650 lumen. 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## ven

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Yes the tm15 has had a small upgrade,originally 2450lm(same as mine) now 2650lm with xml2 u2 .

Compared to the tm11 of old 2000lm and new 2500lm it appears a minor tweak in comparison to the tm11..........of which has greater throw with deeper reflectors(tm11).

Without googling both specs of the new tm15 and old tm15 i can not tell you more.

Either way it has the newer led upgrade which alone may give the minor lumen increase (dont know) but you wont be disappointed...........


----------



## Reji22

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I have 4 fenix 3400mAh li ion batteries lying around. Can I use them in my new TM 15?


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Timothybil

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

They are 18650s, right? Subject to all the normal rules for li-ion cells, there is no reason why you can't use them. Enjoy your TM15!


----------



## Reji22

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Yeah, but they don't have the button like projection. 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## oKtosiTe

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

The TM lights only take button tops AFAIA. Flat top cells will note make contact with the contact ring in the head.


----------



## Reji22

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I got my TM 15 but I really don't know whether it is the 2650 version or the old 2450 one. Can someone tell me the difference?


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## SeamusORiley

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

Nitecore Tm 26 GT?


----------



## sidecross

*Re: Nitecore "Tiny Monster" TM11 (4x18650, 3xXM-L) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO*

I recently bought a Fenix TK35UE 2015 Edition with Cree XHP50 LED to go along with my TM11 bought when they first came out seven years ago. 

The specifications of these two lights so how the development and cost has vastly improved for light user.


----------

